# ahora si, NO SE VENDEN BICIS !!! Grave crisis sectorial empujará al cierre de tiendas y marcas en 2023



## arangul (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAC 59 (7 Dic 2022)

La Sopeña dejando a su betilla en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Linterna Pirata (7 Dic 2022)

Estaba cantado!!


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Dic 2022)

Se acabó la moda jojojo


----------



## zirick (7 Dic 2022)

Bicicleta eléctrica de doble suspensión, precio medio 6000€.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Dic 2022)

Mira que hay estupideces en el mundo, pero lo de las bicis de miles de euros...no se diría que es de las más absurdas de todas.

Me alegro. Los barrigones flipadillos que se compren la de 300 euros del carreful, a ver si pierden más grasa


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Dic 2022)

Pues que vendan patinetes, que parece ser lo que tiene tirón ahora.


----------



## Eudoxo (7 Dic 2022)

¿Pero que pretenden que la gente cambie de bici cada dos años?


----------



## Lemavos (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que se vendan cosas materiales a precio de oro, no entiendo nada.

Bicis a 6 k, qué locura es esa?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Dic 2022)

Sí, me voy a ver un vídeo de 20 minutos de un calvo en el coche, mientras escucha la emisora de rock para los que no saben de rock.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Bicicleta eléctrica de doble suspensión, precio medio 6000€.



Saben que los ciclistas son gilipollas y se aprovechan de ellos...


----------



## Smoker (7 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Bicicleta eléctrica de doble suspensión, precio medio 6000€.



Eso es lo que valía un dacia...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Dic 2022)

Ya han sajado a todos los borregos.


----------



## randomizer (7 Dic 2022)

PATINETES MANDAN, BETILLAS


----------



## zirick (7 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Saben que los ciclistas son gilipollas y se aprovechan de ellos...



La mayoría de frikis attw ciclistos ya compraron el trasto durante la época dura del Covid. La mayoría ya se aburrieron, sobre todo en cuanto caen cuatro gotas y hace un poco de frío.


----------



## Disminuido (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que hay es una grave crisis de Edicion , de meterte musica a un volumen no adecuado y clips mal montados


----------



## vividor (7 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que se vendan cosas materiales a precio de oro, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Bicis a 6 k, qué locura es esa?



Seis mil euros es calderilla... Ya hay bicis a 15.000 Eurazos y se piden a credito como un coche, pagando 300-400 Euros al mes...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Dic 2022)

la bici esta bien si tienes 15 años, y si no te pilla un coche, claro...


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2022)

Tenéis que ver cómo está wallapop de esas bicis: " se vende por lesión" jaj

Y lo peor es que la financiaron a 3 años jaj


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Dic 2022)

vividor dijo:


> Seis mil euros es calderilla... Ya hay bicis a 15.000 Eurazos y se piden a credito como un coche, pagando 300-400 Euros al mes...



Un tonto y su dinero...


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

Pues yo acabo de comprarme una del decathlon de gama alta por 500 euros

Saludos


----------



## Tiresias (7 Dic 2022)

Muchos foreros necesitan biciterapia, a ver si se les quita ese odio cerval al mejor invento que existe y disfrutan más de la vida.



Kurten dijo:


> *Rockrider ST 540*



Felicidades, que disfrutes! 

Esta tarde he dado una vueltilla con mi Orbea a la salud de todos los biciodiadores.


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de comprarme una del decathlon de gama alta por 500 euros
> 
> Saludos



Que modelo te has pillado?


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Que modelo te has pillado?



Rockrider


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Dic 2022)

Follabicis=Tironucables en mallas


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Rockrider



Rockrider es la marca de bicicletas... Luego tienes el modelo.


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Que modelo te has pillado?



*Rockrider ST 540*


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Rockrider es la marca de bicicletas... Luego tiene el modelo.



Este está más perdido...otro que le han tangado 1000 euros en un aluminio nx

Espera que ahora dirá que es la del pidock


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> *Rockrider ST 540*



Gama alta dice.

Mira macho unas ruedas de batalla decentes para entrenar valen más que toda esa bicicleta.


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Gama alta dice.
> 
> Mira macho unas ruedas decentes para entrenar valen más que toda esa bicicleta.



Por 500 euros, tengo más que suficiente con este modelo. Me voy a follar todos las rvtas de mi provincia

Saludos


----------



## midelburgo (7 Dic 2022)

Las de los biciclistos repentinados las venden sus viudas baratas.


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Por 500 euros, tengo más que suficiente con este modelo. Me voy a follar todos las rvtas de mi provincia
> 
> Saludos



Si tu estás contento con ella me parece perfecto, pero de gama alta no tiene nada. Es gama de entrada para quien quiera descubrir el ciclismo de montaña.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Gama alta dice.
> 
> Mira macho unas ruedas de batalla decentes para entrenar valen más que toda esa bicicleta.



No se qué es más estafa,si gastarte 3500 en una domane 105 o que te tanguen 500 por un aluminio del Carrefour con frenos mecanicos


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Si tu estás contento con ella me parece perfecto, pero de gama alta no tiene nada. Es gama de entrada para quien quiera descubrir el ciclismo de montaña.



Es gama alta porque existen 2 modelos inferiores en Rockrider, y son gama media, por lo tanto este modelo es gama alta para Rockrider. Además, a pesar de lo que diga el troll @cohynetes , los materiales son de bastante calidac


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Es gama alta porque existen 2 modelos inferiores en Rockrider, y son gama media, por lo tanto este modelo es gama alta para Rockrider. Además, a pesar de lo que diga el troll @cohynetes , los materiales son de bastante calidac



Pero que me estás contando si Rockrider tiene bastantes modelos por encima de esta, incluso bicis de 4.000 pavos.


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Pero que me estás contando si Rockrider tiene bastantes modelos por encima de esta, incluso bicis de 4.000 pavos.



Claro, pero para qué quiero yo gastarme 4000 pavos en una bici que me va a ofrecer poco más que la que me he comprado?? Con esta tengo para hacer rvtas durante años (dios lo quiera)

Saludos


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Es gama alta porque existen 2 modelos inferiores en Rockrider, y son gama media, por lo tanto este modelo es gama alta para Rockrider. Además, a pesar de lo que diga el troll @cohynetes , los materiales son de bastante calidac



Que cojones hablas cornudo,si hay hasta una doble de 3000 euros rockrider


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Muchos foreros necesitan biciterapia, a ver si se les quita ese odio cerval al mejor invento que existe y disfrutan más de la vida.
> 
> 
> Felicidades, que disfrutes!
> ...



No hagas caso a estos hijos de la gran frvta. Están amargados y odian a todo y a todos

Saludos


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Claro, pero para qué quiero yo gastarme 4000 pavos en una bici que me va a ofrecer poco más que la que me he comprado?? Con esta tengo para hacer rvtas durante años (dios lo quiera)
> 
> Saludos



Todo lo que dices genial.

Pero que no has comprado una bici de gama alta por 500€.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> No hagas caso a estos hijos de la gran frvta. Están amargados y odian a todo y a todos
> 
> Saludos



A los payasos como tú que van con el hierro dando por culo por la carretera son los que más disfruto afeitandoles la pierna con el retrovisor


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Todo lo que dices genial.
> 
> Pero que no has comprado una bici de gama alta por 500€.



Echa un vistazo a la ficha del modelo y me dices que no es de gama alta, anda


----------



## Boot (7 Dic 2022)

Qué pereza, cuando tenia 15 años un gordo de la clase se compraba todas esas mierdas caras para hacer ciclismo, que si frenos campagnolo, que si cambios shimano, que si cubiertas no se qué; no lo entendí nunca, y sigo sí entender, que para practicar un deporte como aficionado haya que gastarse tanta pasta. Este chico era un poco retrasado y por los comentarios del foro veo que el ciclismo atrae gente sin muchas luces que piensa que necesita una rueda de 3000 euros para poder hacer pierna


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> A los payasos como tú que van con el hierro dando por culo por la carretera son los que más disfruto afeitandoles la pierna con el retrovisor



Te preñen

Saludos


----------



## tomac (7 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> A los payasos como tú que van con el hierro dando por culo por la carretera son los que más disfruto afeitandoles la pierna con el retrovisor



Seguro que es el típico dominguero que va con la riñonera, el retrovisor y la radio con la cope atada en el manillar.


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2022)

Boot dijo:


> Qué pereza, cuando tenia 15 años un gordo de la clase se compraba todas esas mierdas caras para hacer ciclismo, que si frenos campagnolo, que si cambios shimano, que si cubiertas no se qué; no lo entendí nunca y sigo sí entender que para practicar un deporte haya como aficionado haya que gastarse tanta pasta. Este chico era un poco retrasado y por los comentarios del foro veo que el ciclismo atrae gente sin muchas luces que piensa que necesita una rueda de 3000 euros para poder hacer pierna



Yo con una de 500 euros tengo más que suficiente


----------



## cohynetes (7 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Seguro que es el típico dominguero que va con la riñonera, el retrovisor y la radio con la cope atada en el manillar.



Le falta el casco de 4 euros y la mascarilla


----------



## cohynetes (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Yo con una de 500 euros tengo más que suficiente



Que te ahorques cornudo


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (8 Dic 2022)

A ver si así las bajan de precio, las decentes digo..

Con las premium que hagan lo que quieran.



JAC 59 dijo:


> La Sopeña dejando a su betilla en 3, 2, 1...



Que se vaya desenfundando el cimbrel el que goste, quizá el proveedor no pueda mantener el cashflow y bueno.... Ella tomo su camino y el sueldo de funci es demasiado justo para una diva con un parche en el culo como ella.


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> A ver si así las bajan de precio, las decentes digo..
> 
> Con las premium que hagan lo que quieran.



Mírate en el Decathlon la marca Rockrider, muy buena relación calidad precio

Saludos


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> *Rockrider ST 540*



¡A pasarlo bien!

Mientras los amargados comen Doritos en su habitación con olor a pedo.


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¡A pasarlo bien!
> 
> Mientras los amargados comen Doritos en su habitación con olor a pedo.



Gracias!!! El forero @cohynetes parece bastante amargado, no termino de entender por qué

Saludos


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Echa un vistazo a la ficha del modelo y me dices que no es de gama alta, anda



Te lo digo yo. Es de gama superior a la gama "niño que hace la comunión".

Pero de alta no tiene nada. Está bien para ver si te mola dar pedales. Y si te gusta, tardarás en cambiarla lo que tardes en empezar a ver sus carencias.

Si es para dar dos rulos al año y dejarla en el trastero hasta que te la roben, cualquiera vale.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Gracias!!! El forero @cohynetes parece bastante amargado, no termino de entender por qué
> 
> Saludos



Mercado saturado de la época del Covid... voy a pillar una gravel del Decarton.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Dic 2022)

Pero si hace dos días, no había stock

Y comprar una bici era una experiencia similar a la de comprar un 600 en la postguerra

En cuanto han quitado el efecto escasez, la gente ha pasado de comprarse una puta bici


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Te lo digo yo. Es de gama superior a la gama "niño que hace la comunión".
> 
> Pero de alta no tiene nada. Está bien para ver si te mola dar pedales. Y si te gusta, tardarás en cambiarla lo que tardes en empezar a ver sus carencias.
> 
> Si es para dar dos rulos al año y dejarla en el trastero hasta que te la roben, cualquiera vale.



Claro, pero es que para alguien que está empezando se puede calificar de modelo de gama alta. A eso me refiero en mi caso

Saludos


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (8 Dic 2022)

Otro agorero del fin del mundo...


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> A ver si así las bajan de precio, las decentes digo..
> 
> Con las premium que hagan lo que quieran.
> 
> ...



MELAFO

Saludos


----------



## roquerol (8 Dic 2022)

bicis de 4000€ como si las regalaran... algo falla


----------



## tomac (8 Dic 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> bicis de 4000€ como si las regalaran... algo falla



4.000 son gama media.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

No hay quien entienda nada, resulta que ahora pasamos con una facilidad pasmosa de no tener stock a tener los almacenes llenos porque no se vende un carajo, pero no solo pasa con las bicicletas sino también con otros productos. Ya no sabe uno qué creer.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Claro, pero es que para alguien que está empezando se puede calificar de modelo de gama alta. A eso me refiero en mi caso
> 
> Saludos



Para alguien que está empezando es gama de iniciación, precio muy mínimo que te tienes que gastar. Y yo gastaría algo más.

Como te vicies y te pongas a hacerle más de 100 kilometrillos a la semana, todas las semanas, no te dura ni el año. No porque no aguante, que en garantía lo hará. Sino porque quieras tú.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Dic 2022)

joder yo que estoy gordo me compre en el 2016 una bici que me costo 1200 en wiggle, y soy un doritos que hago poca bici

es una normalita, cuadro de carbono y todo shimano de gama media

una vez la lleve a arreeglar y luego la chica me pillo por la noche en el bar y me dijo, tu eres el de la bici roja??? y yo le dije si, todo borracho y casi sin poder hablar, y va y me dice (hablo del año 2017), por fin un tio que sabe la bici que monta para sus posibilidades por fin un tio que sabe de bicis

yo creo que se confundio de tio porque estaba mas borracha que yo 


yo no tenia ni idea de bicis, fue a preguntar para que me pusieran tubeless (al final compre la cinta y las puse yo)


----------



## roquerol (8 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> 4.000 son gama media.



más razón aún


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (8 Dic 2022)

El problema es que en la venta de un producto no perecedero, si hay un boom de ventas se convierte de golpe en una burbuja, por la recirculación del producto en el mercado de Segundamano.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder yo que estoy gordo me compre en el 2016 una bici que me costo 1200 en wiggle, y soy un doritos que hago poca bici
> 
> es una normalita, cuadro de carbono y todo shimano de gama media
> 
> ...



¡Pero no te quedes ahí!

Cuenta cómo te la mamó allí mismo y quedaste para darle polla sudorosa al día siguiente.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

En los 80 me recorrí buena parte de Asturias con una bicicleta de carretera (la típica de los ciclistas, aún no había llegado la fiebre de las mountain bike) que costó 28.000 pesetas (170 euros actuales) sin ningún problema. Una bicicleta de 100-150.000 pesetas (600-1000 euros) en aquella época ya era la ostia, era una bici profesional, y resulta que ahora casi se ríen de alguien que usa una bici de 500 euros, parece que si no te gastas mínimo 1500 eres un pringado. Una de dos, o nos hemos vuelto muy ricos o nos hemos vuelto muy pijos.


----------



## estroboscopico (8 Dic 2022)

Yo no creo que haya la más mínima diferencia entre la bicicleta más barata y la más cara, salvo en el sillín, porque básicamente, el motor eres tú y la bicicleta lo único que hace es transmitir tu energía a la vía por donde transitas a través de un rudimentario mecanismo mecánico, que poco importa que sea de una aleación de grafenato de diamante al tungstenato de plutonio o acero al carbono del Decatlón.

En fin, que como siempre, los listos se aprovechan de los tontos, vendiéndoles trajes invisibles o autoestimita macaca, como aquel cuento del rey desnudo y tal....


----------



## Digamelon (8 Dic 2022)

Vivo en lo alto de una colina y lo de la bici es un COÑAZO. 

Odio las subidas. Solo se disfruta en bici yendo en llano muy llano.


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En los 80 me recorrí buena parte de Asturias con una bicicleta de carretera (la típica de los ciclistas, aún no había llegado la fiebre de las mountain bike) que costó 28.000 pesetas (170 euros actuales) sin ningún problema. Una bicicleta de 100-150.000 pesetas (600-1000 euros) en aquella época ya era la ostia, era una bici profesional, y resulta que ahora casi se ríen de alguien que usa una bici de 500 euros, parece que si no te gastas mínimo 1500 eres un pringado. Una de dos, o nos hemos vuelto muy ricos o nos hemos vuelto muy pijos.



O muy tontos

Saludos


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En los 80 me recorrí buena parte de Asturias con una bicicleta de carretera (la típica de los ciclistas, aún no había llegado la fiebre de las mountain bike) que costó 28.000 pesetas (170 euros actuales) sin ningún problema. Una bicicleta de 100-150.000 pesetas (600-1000 euros) en aquella época ya era la ostia, era una bici profesional, y resulta que ahora casi se ríen de alguien que usa una bici de 500 euros, parece que si no te gastas mínimo 1500 eres un pringado. Una de dos, o nos hemos vuelto muy ricos o nos hemos vuelto muy pijos.



En 10 años en carretera te puedes hacer fácil 100.000 km. A poquito que la cojas.
Si le haces 100.000 km a una bici de 170€ te dan un premio si te queda vivo el manillar. Y si es de los 80, te lo dan ya solo por inscribirte.

Una de dos, o la gente se monta unas películas oníricas de su niñez, o se tira unos pegotes que flipas.

Es Ley de Internet. SIEMPRE que se habla de bicicletas, SIEMPRE sale el que en su niñez "se recorrió" (Asturias/Andalucía/los Pirineos, etc.) con una bicicleta de mierda y sin pinchar, cambiar un radio, o ni siquiera echarle a la cadena aceite.

Y luego ya vienen los "sobrados". El que tiene "los cojones pelados" de subir puertos de primera y dejar atrás a pelotones de profesional con su BH Bicicross.


----------



## Destroy one (8 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que la solución es que las suban de precio...en los pisos funcionó


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2022)

500€ me acabo de gastar en una MTB de Orbea (sobreprecio fijísimo, esto no debería valer más de 200€). Pagar más de 1000€ por una bicicleta sin ser profesional es de ser bobos, pero claro, las marcas te venden a 4-5 y 6000€ de bicis que el funcionario medio con barriga no le va a sacar provecho. Me gustaría saber el margen bruto de semejantes bicis. Se tienen que estar riendo a base de bien.


----------



## Romeo Montague (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya la más mínima diferencia entre la bicicleta más barata y la más cara, salvo en el sillín, porque básicamente, el motor eres tú y la bicicleta lo único que hace es transmitir tu energía a la vía por donde transitas a través de un rudimentario mecanismo mecánico, que poco importa que sea de una aleación de grafenato de diamante al tungstenato de plutonio o acero al carbono del Decatlón.
> 
> En fin, que como siempre, los listos se aprovechan de los tontos, vendiéndoles trajes invisibles, como aquel cuento del rey desnudo y tal....



Tú has montado poco en bici.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En 10 años en carretera te puedes hacer fácil 100.000 km. A poquito que la cojas.
> Si le haces 100.000 km a una bici de 170€ te dan un premio si te queda vivo el manillar.



Yo no la usaba todo el año, solo en primavera y en verano, y no sé cuántos km. le hice en total, pero cada día que la cogía hacía 100 km. fácilmente o más y aguantó perfectamente varios años. Llegué a hacer Gijón-Covadonga y volver en el mismo día, pasando por el puerto del Fito. La única modificación que le hice fue que cambié los tubulares que traía por unas cubiertas con cámara, porque así me parecía más fácil de reparar si pinchaba, pero el caso es que jamás tuve un pinchazo. Todavía le saqué 16.000 pesetas cuando la vendí, lo que da fe de que aún estaba entera. Era de la marca Torrot.

Por otra parte, hacerle 100.000 km. en 10 años a una bicicleta no es cogerla poquito, son casi 1000 km al mes que no es tan poco, hay coches de uso regular que no llegan a ese kilometraje mensual.


----------



## SoloLeo (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En los 80 me recorrí buena parte de Asturias con una bicicleta de carretera (la típica de los ciclistas, aún no había llegado la fiebre de las mountain bike) que costó 28.000 pesetas (170 euros actuales) sin ningún problema. Una bicicleta de 100-150.000 pesetas (600-1000 euros) en aquella época ya era la ostia, era una bici profesional, y resulta que ahora casi se ríen de alguien que usa una bici de 500 euros, parece que si no te gastas mínimo 1500 eres un pringado. Una de dos, o nos hemos vuelto muy ricos o nos hemos vuelto muy pijos.



Las dos. 
Pero se une el ansia de fardar, y en los grupos de bicicleteros se retroalimentan unos a otros con supuestas necesidades. Con eso ya tienes el cóctel completo.


----------



## vico (8 Dic 2022)

Yo voy a trabajar en MTB desde el año 2014 que me compré una bici de 350€ y desde entonces le he cambiado platos, piñones y cadena, además de las cubiertas. La verdad es que la rueda está pidiendo un cambio, porque lleva varios radios sueltos y ya voy dando "saltitos.
Mis niñas hacen triatlón y la bicicleta de carretera que más me costó fueron 600€. Eso sí, hay zagales en el equipo de mis hijas que llevan pepinos de 3000€ y básicamente es porque se lo pueden permitir. Las mías, cuando las fiche el Movistar, que les compre el sponsor la puta bici de carbono, yo no me gasto esa pasta ni loco.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Dic 2022)

Yo he tenido 11 bicis. 2 típicas BH plegables de crío. Una Wyndt de 1957 que compré por 50 marcos estando de Erasmus y me volví a España con ella (y funciona). 4 zarrios canibalizados de 90-100 florines en Holanda (no se rompían, te las robaban). Una Coluer de 300 euros que compre en 2004 (y a la que le voy a meter ahora un motor pepino de 800W) y dos de una marca italiana que fabrica en Rumanía y vende Amazon (F. Ili Schiano), sin motor por 230 euros y con motor de 250W por 560. A estas dos últimas les cambie de primeras todo el tren de marchas porque eran muy malos. Las 3 últimas todas de 28 pulgadas e híbridas (o trekking como se dice ahora). 
Tengo toda la serie de estos libritos para Macgivear bicis.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Bicicleta eléctrica de doble suspensión, precio medio 6000€.



La mía me costó 2.800€ hace dos años y medio, una Canyon eléctrica de doble suspensión que pillé rebajada en el cambio de temporada y que me ha resultado espectacular. Es una vergüenza los precios que se manejan ahora, normal que la cosa empiece a pinchar. Es esta maravilla.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Una de dos, o la gente se monta unas películas oníricas de su niñez, o se tira unos pegotes que flipas.
> 
> Es Ley de Internet. SIEMPRE que se habla de bicicletas, SIEMPRE sale el que en su niñez "se recorrió" (Asturias/Andalucía/los Pirineos, etc.) con una bicicleta de mierda y sin pinchar, cambiar un radio, o ni siquiera echarle a la cadena aceite.



¿Me estás llamando mentiroso?, te digo que le puse unas cubiertas que tenían un buen dibujo y no pinché ni una sola vez, nunca tuve que utilizar los parches ni las herramientas que llevaba para arreglar pinchazos, habiendo recorrido miles de kilómetros durante aquellos años. Yo mismo me quedé sorprendido.

Mantenimiento por supuesto que había que hacerle, no mezclemos las cosas. Claro que había que echarle aceite a la cadena y revisar los frenos, cambié muchos cables de freno y zapatas, tenía mucho cuidado con el estado de los frenos. Y también tuvo que pasar por el taller más de una vez para cambiar algún radio, había un pequeño taller de bicicletas cerca de mi casa en el que reparaban muy bien y eran económicos. Ellos me vendieron las cubiertas que resultaron ser tan buenas, se agarraban de p.m. y ni un pinchazo, no me acuerdo de qué marca eran. Una vez también tuve que reparar las manetas del cambio porque se estaba rompiendo la pieza que las sujetaba al cuadro. Pero eso es todo, mantenimiento normal de una bicicleta "de gama baja" que hizo muchos km.


----------



## LangostaPaco (8 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Mira que hay estupideces en el mundo, pero lo de las bicis de miles de euros...no se diría que es de las más absurdas de todas.
> 
> Me alegro. Los barrigones flipadillos que se compren la de 300 euros del carreful, a ver si pierden más grasa



Es que según los hezpertos no son bicicletas, solo se considera bicicleta a partir de 3000€


----------



## Lemavos (8 Dic 2022)

vividor dijo:


> Seis mil euros es calderilla... Ya hay bicis a 15.000 Eurazos y se piden a credito como un coche, pagando 300-400 Euros al mes...



Ojalá que la gente que hace eso se mueran. Pedazo de amargados quiero y no puedo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Dic 2022)

ahora es cuando hay que comprar, cuando empiecen a bajar precios estos hdp


----------



## Guillotin (8 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Bicicleta eléctrica de doble suspensión, precio medio 6000€.



Nadie le obliga a comprarla, es un mercado libre  
6.000 euros me ha costado mi último coche y va como Dios por los Cielos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Claro, pero es que para alguien que está empezando se puede calificar de modelo de gama alta. A eso me refiero en mi caso
> 
> Saludos



No es gama alta ni por el forro.
Esta bien para el que quiere una primera bici, cumplidora en lo que decide si esto le gusta o no.

Es una compra inteligente... si esto no es lo tuyo no te has gastado mucha pasta, y te durara lo suficiente en lo que ahorras para la siguiente buena de verdad. Y si te gusta de verdad esto, en cuanto la exprimas un poco tu mismo vas a ver hasta donde llega...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

De todas formas aguantaros medio año un año mas... va a haber bicis de gravel para todos por dos duros.Al final la realidad se impone.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya la más mínima diferencia entre la bicicleta más barata y la más cara, salvo en el sillín, porque básicamente, el motor eres tú y la bicicleta lo único que hace es transmitir tu energía a la vía por donde transitas a través de un rudimentario mecanismo mecánico, que poco importa que sea de una aleación de grafenato de diamante al tungstenato de plutonio o acero al carbono del Decatlón.
> 
> En fin, que como siempre, los listos se aprovechan de los tontos, vendiéndoles trajes invisibles, como aquel cuento del rey desnudo y tal....



Eso es porque lo mas lejos que has ido en bici... es a comprar el pan en la esquina de tu calle.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ojalá que la gente que hace eso se mueran. Pedazo de amargados quiero y no puedo



Que triste eres LameRabos....envidioso y ruin.
Disfruta un poco de la vida... que ya has gastado la mitad.


----------



## Persea (8 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


>



no podeis vivir sin el puto guano


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Dic 2022)

¿No se cenden bicis o no se venden bicis de 4K o más?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

El tema esta en que shimano se ha flipado todo lo gordo....
han pasado de un grupo mecanico de 600 pavos a uno de 1500.

Es que hay cosas que no pueden ser...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Una bici para aburrirse a hace km, menos de 1000 pavels.





Bicicleta de carretera mujer aluminio Shimano 105 EDR AF azul marino


Compra en Decathlon Bicicleta de carretera mujer aluminio Shimano 105 EDR AF azul marino Nuestra nueva bicicleta de resistencia de aluminio para mujer ofrece un sutil equilibrio entre dinamismo y comodidad para las salidas deportivas.




www.decathlon.es


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Dic 2022)

Problemas del Primer Mundo


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

Bueno pero¿va a seguir habiendo hordas de tipos en mallas yendo a 35kph compartiendo calzada a escasos centímetros de camiones de 40000kg a 95kph?


----------



## corolaria (8 Dic 2022)

Vais a terminar haciendo llorar a la culogordo, marichulos opresistas.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Que triste eres LameRabos....envidioso y ruin.
> Disfruta un poco de la vida... que ya has gastado la mitad.



Comprar a crédito cualquier basura si que es ser ruin.

No te des por aludido XD


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Comprar a crédito cualquier basura si que es ser ruin.
> 
> No te des por aludido XD



Como un SUV BMW como tu, no?

Y porque no te vas en un seat600, si total para aparcarlo a la puerta de la obra no te hace falta mas...

Yo soy tocatejista.. el dia que compre casa, ese sera el primer y unico credito de mi vida.


----------



## jotace (8 Dic 2022)

Por lo que la gente se compra una bici yo me compro cochecito que me lleva y me trae, calentito o fresquito, con el Fari en el casette, incluso cobrando kilometraje de la empresa y aluego me pongo las mallas del decarton y las zapatillas de la web de Adidas y corro 10 km gratis que más no necesita el cuerpo.

Y para ir por Valencia una bicicletilla minivelo, fácil de meter al ascensor que la dejo en el vestíbulo de casa.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## HurreKin (8 Dic 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Eso es lo que valía un dacia...



duras declaraciones, siempre lo pienso 

Mis coches

Smart Fortwo segunda mano 3000
Dacia duster segunda mano 7800€
Dacia dokker primera mano 8000€


----------



## SaImón (8 Dic 2022)

Las bicis robadas se siguen vendiendo, por eso se siguen robando.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Vais a terminar haciendo llorar a la culogordo, marichulos opresistas.



Me sé de un conosido negosio de bicis con mucho posicionamiento en redes y yutub que podría tener problemas por esto.

Seguro que @ULTRAPACO tiene información de primera mano y Cadillac.


----------



## tixel (8 Dic 2022)

Mejor para todos. A ver si empiezan a desaparecer de todos lados. 
Cuando era pequeño, los que andaban en bici eran chavales, ahora de viejo quienes andan en bici son barrigudos de 40 años tocando los cojones por todos lados. Pa flipar.


----------



## ransomraff (8 Dic 2022)

Una semana de dieta = 1000 euros.
Lo que cuesta una bici que pese un kg menos


----------



## la_trotona (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de comprarme una del decathlon de gama alta por 500 euros
> 
> Saludos



En mi época de adolescente, al cambio eso sería una pasta, las bicis de montaña costaban 10.000 pesetas y ya era un dinero.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Gama alta dice.
> 
> Mira macho unas ruedas de batalla decentes para entrenar valen más que toda esa bicicleta.



Follabicis a las 12


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya la más mínima diferencia entre la bicicleta más barata y la más cara, salvo en el sillín, porque básicamente, el motor eres tú y la bicicleta lo único que hace es transmitir tu energía a la vía por donde transitas a través de un rudimentario mecanismo mecánico, que poco importa que sea de una aleación de grafenato de diamante al tungstenato de plutonio o acero al carbono del Decatlón.
> 
> En fin, que como siempre, los listos se aprovechan de los tontos, vendiéndoles trajes invisibles, como aquel cuento del rey desnudo y tal....



Veo que no tienes mucha idea pero en fin, opinar es gratis.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Dic 2022)

Vendo bici de la mitica marca diamond back de los 90. Color negro.

Precio 1.000 €

Razon mp

No homo.


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## amanciortera (8 Dic 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> A ver si así las bajan de precio, las decentes digo..
> 
> Con las premium que hagan lo que quieran.
> 
> ...



tiene mucha celulitis la biciclera esa, para hacer tanto deporte está gorda


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

De hace 2 meses, segundamano 1000 euretes, full carbón, sube la cuestas que te las pelas, me voy a dar un rulo de uñas 3-4 horas antes de que se ponga a llover, ahí os quedáis los haters con el olor a pedo delante del pc.


----------



## Jomach (8 Dic 2022)

Boot dijo:


> Qué pereza, cuando tenia 15 años un gordo de la clase se compraba todas esas mierdas caras para hacer ciclismo, que si frenos campagnolo, que si cambios shimano, que si cubiertas no se qué; no lo entendí nunca, y sigo sí entender, que para practicar un deporte como aficionado haya que gastarse tanta pasta. Este chico era un poco retrasado y por los comentarios del foro veo que el ciclismo atrae gente sin muchas luces que piensa que necesita una rueda de 3000 euros para poder hacer pierna



Se ve que lo del gordo aficionado a la bicicleta es un arquetipo, porque en mi clase pasaba igual. Qué pesado todo el día con la puta revista en la mano viendo horquillas jajaja


----------



## arrpak (8 Dic 2022)

subieron precios cuando no habia bicis pues toca bajar ahora, neoliberalimo en vena


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Dic 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Se ve que lo del gordo aficionado a la bicicleta es un arquetipo, porque en mi clase pasaba igual. Qué pesado todo el día con la puta revista en la mano viendo horquillas jajaja



Eso es como lo del tipico canijo aficcionado al baloncesto.


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Dic 2022)

Una de las características del urbanita derechohabiente bienestarizado es que cree que su actividad laboral-profesional (la que sea) es no sólo necesaria, sino imprescindible... y cuando sus ingresos se van a pique... no lo pueden entender, y piensan que "no es justo" o algo por el estilo (o peor aún, piden ayudas al ESTADO).

La cruda realidad es que el 90% de las profesiones o actividades laborales del siglo XXI (incluidas y sobre todo las del ESTADO) son PRESCINDIBLES, cuando no hipernocivas.

Es lo que tiene haberse tragado hasta el fondo el concepto PROGRESO, y además infinito.... y peor aún, material.

Del "progreso social" ya ni hablo... (pero los antiprogresistas sociales tampoco llevan razón en su fascismo-jerarquización fanática).

Todos, los progresistas sociales y los antiprogresistas sociales, son progresistas materiales. Pero se creen muy diferentes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Dic 2022)

En muchas ciudades europeas se ven cada vez más bicis, incluso ahora que las temperaturas son bastante bajas.


----------



## JimTonic (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¡Pero no te quedes ahí!
> 
> Cuenta cómo te la mamó allí mismo y quedaste para darle polla sudorosa al día siguiente.



Que dices nada solo me dijo eso y se largó con la copa, fue conversación pidiendo copas en la barra


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Dic 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> ¿Pero que pretenden que la gente cambie de bici cada dos años?



No les des ideas, no les des ideas


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Por 500 euros, tengo más que suficiente con este modelo. Me voy a follar todos las rvtas de mi provincia
> 
> Saludos



Cuando veo un pavo en esa bici se la robo y le doy una paliza ...espero que seas tú


----------



## europeo (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Es gama alta porque existen 2 modelos inferiores en Rockrider, y son gama media, por lo tanto este modelo es gama alta para Rockrider. Además, a pesar de lo que diga el troll @cohynetes , los materiales son de bastante calidac



Si te subes y no se parte, si pedaleas y va palante... Es una buena bici y punto. Te ayuda a quemar grasa y desplazarte. 

Lo de gastarse 15.000€ porque tiene unos frenos hipersónicos y está hecha de una aleación de aluminio y estaño es para snobs y pollagordistas que lo único que quieren es competir con otros snobs a ver quién se deja más cuartos. 

Es como el vinilo. Que algunos te miran por encima del hombro si no tienes un tocadiscos de 4.000€ con no sé qué y un brazo de no sé cuántos con pitch, ajuste fino y un ampli de x características con discos mono de 1972 primera edición.


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (8 Dic 2022)

No se de dónde sacan los datos, yo sigo viendo los mismos precios infladisimos de los últimos años.


----------



## estroboscopico (8 Dic 2022)

*



Las bicicletas de carbono son más ligeras que las de aluminio, pero también son bastante más caras y a nivel de precio-rendimiento el aluminio puede que ocupe una posición algo superior

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> . Por un precio bastante menor puedes tener una bicicleta con mejores componentes que presente, como mucho, un par de kilos de más.



Como mucho, una carísima bicicleta de carbono pesa unos 2Kg menos que una de aluminio. Vamos, que ni de coña vas a notar la más mínima diferencia y esos 2Kg es "como mucho"









¿Bicicleta de aluminio o de carbono? Guía de compra


Una de las decisiones más importantes que deberás tomar antes de comprar una bicicleta es la de escoger entre una bicicleta de carbono o una bicicleta de aluminio.




www.sport.es




.

Recuerdo allá porlos 80s / 90s la modita de tener el último equipo de sonido, dentro de las mil y una pijadas por la que la gente se gastaba un pastón, eran los cables que iban del amplificador a los altavoces, pues nada, que había gente que compraban unos cables carísimos hechos de plata y nosencuantos y los muy parguelas decían que se notaba muchísimo la diferencia entre los cables baratos de cobre y los de aleación de plata. Pues sí, mis cojones, se va a notar una diferencia de 0,02ohmios que se podía solucionar poniendo un cable de cobre ligéramente más gordo que el carísimo cable de plata.

En fin, pues esto es lo mismo, aquí el personal diciendo que con una bicicleta cara sube las cuestas a toda ostias, claro que sí campeón y la energía de donde sale??? pues sale de tus piernas, el mecanismo de una bicicleta es más básico que el de un botijo y en nada cambia llevar una bicicleta de 4.000€ a una de 300€ del Decartón a la hora de subir cuestas o correr, todo lo demás son pajas mentales y gente presumiendo más de bicicleta que usándola, otra cosa es que vayas a correr el Tour de Francia que ahí no digo que no, porque 2Kg sí puede suponer una diferencia de décimas en el resultado, pero hablamos de alta competición y la mayoría de los que se gastan pastones en bicicletas son en su mayoría cincuentones que cogen la bici 3 domingos y cuando ven lo cansado y aburrido que es eso de ir pedaleando, además de peligroso, terminan aparcando la bicicleta en el desván.

Lo que cuenta la noticia no es más que un montón de gente hasta los huevos del confinamiento, que se lanzan a comprar una bicicleta para que les de el aire, cuando la han comprado y se dan cuenta de que eso es un trasto y además peligroso pues pasan de bicicleta y nos la guardan en el trastero y otros la regalan, con lo que por un lado, los hay muchas bicicletas regaladas que no se compran y por el otro, muchos de los clientes que podían comprar una bicicleta ya la compraron, con lo que en realidad lo que a pasado, es que en un corto periodo de tiempo, vendieron de golpe, lo que se tendría que haber vendido en unos años, de ahí el subidón al principio y después el bajón que durará años.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Dic 2022)

450 pavos me costó una conor hace 10 años. Rockshox delante, discos en las 2 ruedas, suspensión bloqueable. Y todo porque era el modelo del año "anterior", el nuevo costaba ya 600 y pico y venía con otra marca de suspensiones. La bici ha recibido estopa que da gusto y ahí sigue. Revisión de frenos y suspensión de vez en cuando, lubricación y cambio de ruedas. Las pastillas aún siguen a la mitad, en las bicis duran la vida. En fin, una compra fabulosa.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Javiser (8 Dic 2022)

No se venden bicis? He visto que hay que esperar 6 meses por un modelo que no era nada raro ni espectacular. No sé si se venderán o no bicis, pero no puede ser que para comprar una bici haya que esperar lo mismo que para comprar un coche hecho a mano


----------



## f700b (8 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


>



Se venden patinetes


----------



## zirick (8 Dic 2022)

Pues en moto de campo ni imaginas, sensaciones x10. El martes salí y el sábado otra vez.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Dic 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> ¿Pero que pretenden que la gente cambie de bici cada dos años?




Quizá deberían ponerle una manzanita y bluetooth y lo conseguirían.


----------



## Don Luriio (8 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Perico gordo


----------



## 4motion (8 Dic 2022)

Si es verdad, entonces es que la que viene es chunga de cojones.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (8 Dic 2022)

lógico, han subido un 300%, se las metan por el culo


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (8 Dic 2022)

Yo me compre 2 bdm de segunda mano para colgarlas en la furgoneta. 25e cada una. Son bh de los 90s, necesitaban ajustes y limpieza. Pues ahora van de puta madre.

Gastarse 6000e en una bicicleta es como contribuir y tolerar que un bajuno gane millones por dar patadas a una pelota, una aberración más de la pita suciedad en la que vivimos. 

Menos mal que todos vais a venir conmigo al mismo lugar, la nada, cuando se os acabe la farsa.


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Dic 2022)

Es que el precio de las bicicletas está infladísimo. La más cara de profesional no debería pasar de 3000 o 4000€. Pero claro, si se ha montado una burbuja guapa y las marcas siguen viendo cómo ponen bicis que no deberían pasar de 1000€ a un precio de 5000€ y se venden como churros...


----------



## estroboscopico (8 Dic 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No se venden bicis? He visto que hay que esperar 6 meses por un modelo que no era nada raro ni espectacular. No sé si se venderán o no bicis, pero no puede ser que para comprar una bici haya que esperar lo mismo que para comprar un coche hecho a mano



Las bicis vienen de China. Si la gente no compra, lo que ocurre es que el fabricante tampoco las fabrica y si las fabrica, es por un número mínimo de pedidos para llenar uno o varios conteiner marítimos, porque no van a tener una cadena de producción parada el 95% del tiempo para ponerla en marcha para uno que pide una bicicleta cada 2 semanas, por eso tardan tanto en enviar las bicicletas, porque no hay demanda y cuando hay demanda, el transporte marítimo, más el transporte interior puede llevar entre pitos y flautas entorno a un mes y eso si la demanda es asumible, si viene un pico de demanda, tampoco las van a poder entregar al día siguiente, con lo que tocará esperar hasta que el fabricante pueda atender otros pedidos. Supongo que el fabricante también dará mucha más prioridad a los pedidos grandes, es decir, que si Carrefour pide 15.000 bicicletas para toda Europa, pues se atenderá primero esa demanda, antes que otros pedidos de unas pocas unidades o decenas de unidades.

Tampoco el fabricante se va a arriesgar a fabricar decenas de miles para tenerlas en stock, porque las moditas son muy puñeteras y si las bicis con este u otro manillar de un mes para el otro se pasa de moda, el chino se come las bicicletas y habiendo tantos modelos, en tantos colores, con tantos dipos de cambios de marcha, etc, un fabricante no puede tener un enorme stock para cada uno de los modelos, porque es mucho riesgo de comerse las bicicletas y como ahora, puede venir una epidemia o una crisis por cuestiones de cualquier tipo y nuevamente el chino se tendrá que comer las bicicletas, con lo que al final al chino no le queda otra que fabricar bajo pedido, por eso pase lo que pase, tendrás que esperar meses, salvo que compres a alguien que ya las ha comprado y la tienen en la tienda, pero como sea una compra online, ya te digo yo que tienes muchas papeletas de tirarte meses esperando.

En definitiva, toca esperar sí o sí.


----------



## jolu (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de comprarme una del decathlon de gama alta por 500 euros
> 
> Saludos



Decarton y gama alta no debieran ir en la misma frase.

Es como poner universitaria e Irene Montero en una misma frase.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Se venden patinetes



Siguiente burbuja en pinchar

Todo moda va de burbuja en burbuja, montas un negocio de esos, y tienes que cerrar en poco tiempo antes que te arruine


----------



## al loro (8 Dic 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Pero que me estás contando si Rockrider tiene bastantes modelos por encima de esta, incluso bicis de 4.000 pavos.



Pásate por una tienda de Trek o Cannondale y caerás de culo..


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (8 Dic 2022)

Rápido, que la Sopeña deje de enseñar las tetas. Hay que revitalizar el sector.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Como mucho, una carísima bicicleta de carbono pesa unos 2Kg menos que una de aluminio. Vamos, que ni de coña vas a notar la más mínima diferencia y esos 2Kg es "como mucho"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menudo rollo has contado para luego soltar la cuñadez:



> en nada cambia llevar una bicicleta de 4.000€ a una de 300€ del Decartón a la hora de subir cuestas o correr,



Sí. Es indudable que de Ciclismo sabes mogollón.

Te añado yo un par de ellas.

En nada cambia irte a vivir a un piso de 400.000€ o de 30.000€

En nada cambia practicar Motociclismo en una Yamaha R6 o en un ciclomotor.


----------



## estroboscopico (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Menudo rollo has contado para luego soltar la cuñadez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, que estamos hablando de una puta bicicleta...
Estamos tontos o qué?

La bicicleta no es más que un marco y unas ruedas, dependiendo de la fuerza que apliques a los pedales, podrás recorrer más o menos distancia en un determinado tiempo, dependiendo de tu estado físico podrás recorrer más o menos distancia, dependiendo de tu fondo, podrás subir cuestas más o menos empinadas. Lo que quiero decir es que todo depende de ti, no de la bicicleta, que no es más que un mecanismo muy básico que no aporta nada, porque todo lo haces tú.

Si yo me compro unas zapatillas con suelas de un polímero de grafeno, cosido por una inteligencia artificial que pone cada puntada a nivel atómico en donde tiene que ir, usando la ultra alta tecnología que atesora DARPA y nosencuantos más, pues si mi cuerpo no da para correr más de 500 metros, no voy recorrer ni más metros ni en menos tiempo vaya con esas zapatillas o vaya con unas sandalias cangrejeras.

No se si lo pillas???

Si vas a competir, pues sí importará que el marco sea de carbono, porque eso reduce el peso en como mucho 2Kg y eso en un recorrido de kilómetros, puede suponer llegar 2 segundos antes a la meta y eso en una competición es lo que puede determinar ganar o quedar 3º, pero aquí no se habla de competir, aquí se habla de comprarte una bicicleta para usarla para dar paseos y para eso vale cualquier bicicleta, todo lo demás son cuñadeces e ir de entendidillo.

Para darte un paseo da igual la bicicleta, para competir sí que tienes que gastarte mucha pasta para reducir en décimas de segundo o segundos el resultado, pero que yo sepa, competir, lo que se dice competir, compiten cuatro gatos y eso supone una dedicación total, donde lo que menos importa es la bicicleta y mucho más la genética, la dedicación, la alimentación, el entrenamiento, el dopaje y esto y lo otro antes que la puta bicicleta de los cojones.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Joder, que estamos hablando de una puta bicicleta...
> Estamos tontos o qué?



Para unos es una puta bicicleta que guardan en el trastero desde que se la regalaron por la Comunión. Y para otros es su principal afición en la que hacen 20.000 km al año, o se juegan romperse los dientes dando botes en el campo.


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Ya volvi de mi rutita, 76 kms con 1 puerto de montaña y un poco de lluvia en la bajada, divertido y sano, no hace falta gastar tanto solo estar motivado y mientras mas en forma estas mejor te lo pasas, ahora a comer y la siesta que no falte


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Las bicis vienen de China. Si la gente no compra, lo que ocurre es que el fabricante tampoco las fabrica y si las fabrica, es por un número mínimo de pedidos para llenar uno o varios conteiner marítimos, porque no van a tener una cadena de producción parada el 95% del tiempo para ponerla en marcha para uno que pide una bicicleta cada 2 semanas, por eso tardan tanto en enviar las bicicletas, porque no hay demanda y cuando hay demanda, el transporte marítimo, más el transporte interior puede llevar entre pitos y flautas entorno a un mes y eso si la demanda es asumible, si viene un pico de demanda, tampoco las van a poder entregar al día siguiente, con lo que tocará esperar hasta que el fabricante pueda atender otros pedidos. Supongo que el fabricante también dará mucha más prioridad a los pedidos grandes, es decir, que si Carrefour pide 15.000 bicicletas para toda Europa, pues se atenderá primero esa demanda, antes que otros pedidos de unas pocas unidades o decenas de unidades.
> 
> Tampoco el fabricante se va a arriesgar a fabricar decenas de miles para tenerlas en stock, porque las moditas son muy puñeteras y si las bicis con este u otro manillar de un mes para el otro se pasa de moda, el chino se come las bicicletas y habiendo tantos modelos, en tantos colores, con tantos dipos de cambios de marcha, etc, un fabricante no puede tener un enorme stock para cada uno de los modelos, porque es mucho riesgo de comerse las bicicletas y como ahora, puede venir una epidemia o una crisis por cuestiones de cualquier tipo y nuevamente el chino se tendrá que comer las bicicletas, con lo que al final al chino no le queda otra que fabricar bajo pedido, por eso pase lo que pase, tendrás que esperar meses, salvo que compres a alguien que ya las ha comprado y la tienen en la tienda, pero como sea una compra online, ya te digo yo que tienes muchas papeletas de tirarte meses esperando.
> 
> En definitiva, toca esperar sí o sí.



No tienes ni puñetera idea y aqui cuñadeando.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Menudo rollo has contado para luego soltar la cuñadez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tipo lleva varios comentarios pontificando y lo unico que demuestra es que si coge una bici es para ir a buscar el pan a la esquina de su calle.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El tipo lleva varios comentarios pontificando y lo unico que demuestra es que si coge una bici es para ir a buscar el pan a la esquina de su calle.



La clásica ignorancia del cuñado de Burbuja.

Siempre que hablas de bicicletas... la más barata. Pero si hablas de coches, los Dacia son una mierda y hay que comprar cajas V8. 

Y si hablamos de viajar, todo lo que no sea irse 1 mes a cualquier shithole la otra punta del Globo, es Paco.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (8 Dic 2022)

Así es el 90% de los ciclistas


----------



## estroboscopico (8 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo, veo que mis comentarios tocan la autoestimita de muchos que se creen que por gastar más dinero en algo, ellos van a ser mejores que los demás en algo por el hecho de gastar más dinero.

Pues eso, que el que se gaste más de 300€ en una bicicleta, es un puto parguela.

Aquí os dejo una bicicleta de algo más de 300€, que no tiene nada que envidiar a una de 9.000€, para el uso que le va a dar el 99,9% de los que se compran una bicicleta de carretera.






Bicicleta de carretera aluminio monoplato Triban RC 100


Compra en Decathlon Bicicleta de carretera aluminio monoplato Triban RC 100 La bicicleta para iniciarse: neumáticos seguros, cambio de marchas simplificado, monoplato y un auténtico manillar curvo. Ideal terrenos llanos/poco ondulados




www.decathlon.es





Y aquí una de 11.000€, que vale 34 veces más, para obtener una mejora en lo que sea del 5% como mucho.









Bicicleta TREK Madone SLR 7 Gen 7 2023


La bicicleta TREK Madone SLR 7 Gen 7 2023 esta fabricada con un cuadro de carbono OCLV de la Serie 800, con la exclusiva tecnología IsoFlow, que añade una ventaja competitiva, recorta peso para una mayor comodidad. Viene equipada con la transmisión electrónica inalámbrica Shimano Ultegra Di2 y...




www.sanferbike.com


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Jojojojo, veo que mis comentarios tocan la autoestimita de muchos que se creen que por gastar más dinero en algo, ellos van a ser mejores que los demás en algo por el hecho de gastar más dinero.
> 
> Pues eso, que el que se gaste más de 300€ en una bicicleta, es un puto parguela.



que si quiere bolsa, señora?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Así es el 90% de los ciclistas



Que cojones pones en el buscador Vlad para sacar fotos de este pelaje siempre?


----------



## tejoncio (8 Dic 2022)

Lo peor es la pinta ridicula que llevan…


----------



## paqui.67 (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo no creo que haya la más mínima diferencia entre la bicicleta más barata y la más cara, salvo en el sillín, porque básicamente, el motor eres tú y la bicicleta lo único que hace es transmitir tu energía a la vía por donde transitas a través de un rudimentario mecanismo mecánico, que poco importa que sea de una aleación de grafenato de diamante al tungstenato de plutonio o acero al carbono del Decatlón.
> 
> En fin, que como siempre, los listos se aprovechan de los tontos, vendiéndoles trajes invisibles, como aquel cuento del rey desnudo y tal....



Cuánta ignorancia en este comentario, en fin...


----------



## Chihiro (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Joder, que estamos hablando de una puta bicicleta...
> Estamos tontos o qué?
> 
> La bicicleta no es más que un marco y unas ruedas, dependiendo de la fuerza que apliques a los pedales, podrás recorrer más o menos distancia en un determinado tiempo, dependiendo de tu estado físico podrás recorrer más o menos distancia, dependiendo de tu fondo, podrás subir cuestas más o menos empinadas. Lo que quiero decir es que todo depende de ti, no de la bicicleta, que no es más que un mecanismo muy básico que no aporta nada, porque todo lo haces tú.
> ...



Te voy a contar una anécdota que corrobora tu mensaje:

Hace unos años, un amigo "ciclista de montaña", con bastante sobrepeso (unos 100 kilos con menos de 1,70cm) me dijo en una conversación que se había comprado una tija del sillín que le había costado casi 200€. El motivo fue que esa pieza le restaba casi 100 gramos al peso de la bici a lo que yo le respondí con total sinceridad:
¿No sería mejor que esos 100 gramos te los quites tu? Así te ahorras los 200€ y a la vez mejoras algo en salud.

Desde aquel momento apenas hemos hablado, supongo que algunas personas no están preparadas para soportar cierto grado de honestidad.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (8 Dic 2022)

Y yo con mi rockrider 100 desde 2014.


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Cuando veo un pavo en esa bici se la robo y le doy una paliza ...espero que seas tú



Me la tendrás que quitar de mis manos muertas y frias

Saludos


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Jojojojo, veo que mis comentarios tocan la autoestimita de muchos que se creen que por gastar más dinero en algo, ellos van a ser mejores que los demás en algo por el hecho de gastar más dinero.
> 
> Pues eso, que el que se gaste más de 300€ en una bicicleta, es un puto parguela.
> 
> ...



Que lo diga un ignorante en bicicletas que despues se compra un SUV con llanta 18 de serie, camara trasera y sensores de aparcamiento, avisador de cambio de carril etc... y que le cuesta 30k parriba pagado a plazos para ir al Mercadona, pues la verdad que no toca mucho la autoestima no...mas bien deja patente tu ignorancia


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Me la tendrás que quitar de mis manos muertas y frias
> 
> Saludos



Era coña Kurten ..fue en venganza por llamarme Incel


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Y yo con mi rockrider 100 desde 2014.



Para estorbar en el trastero te valía hasta de menos.


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Te voy a contar una anécdota que corrobora tu mensaje:
> 
> Hace unos años, un amigo "ciclista de montaña", con bastante sobrepeso (unos 100 kilos con menos de 1,70cm) me dijo en una conversación que se había comprado una tija del sillín que le había costado casi 200€. El motivo fue que esa pieza le restaba casi 100 gramos al peso de la bici a lo que yo le respondí con total sinceridad:
> ¿No sería mejor que esos 100 gramos te los quites tu? Así te ahorras los 200€ y a la vez mejoras algo en salud.
> ...



Eso es otra tonteria porque quitarte 10 kilos de peso corporal, cuando llevas una bici de 10 kilos no hace que una vez perdidos esos 10 kg de peso hagas los mismos tiempos con una bici de 20 kilos que apenas puedes mover, y te lo digo yo que tengo bicis de todos los tipos y pesos, en una bici el peso influye mucho mas que en el propio cuerpo, y en donde mas influye es en las zonas altas de la bici y en donde las piezas dan vueltas, ruedas , platos, bielas, pedales...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Eso es otra tonteria porque quitarte 10 kilos de peso cuando llevas una bici de 10 kilos no hace que una vez perdidos esos 10 kg de peso hagas los mismos tiempos con una bici de 20 kilos que apenas puedes mover, y te lo digo yo que tengo bicis de todos los tipos y pesos, en una bici el peso influye mucho mas que en el propio cuerpo, y en donde mas influye es en las zonas altas de la bici y en donde las piezas dan vueltas, ruedas , platos, bielas, pedales...



Casi es lo mismo escalar en un bici de 10 kg que en una de 7kg.
Aun estando en una forma patetica.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Dic 2022)

¿Cuantos bomberos han montado una tienda para venta y reparación de bicis?

Con el mega horario que tienen


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En los 80 me recorrí buena parte de Asturias con una bicicleta de carretera (la típica de los ciclistas, aún no había llegado la fiebre de las mountain bike) que costó 28.000 pesetas (170 euros actuales) sin ningún problema. Una bicicleta de 100-150.000 pesetas (600-1000 euros) en aquella época ya era la ostia, era una bici profesional, y resulta que ahora casi se ríen de alguien que usa una bici de 500 euros, parece que si no te gastas mínimo 1500 eres un pringado. Una de dos, o nos hemos vuelto muy ricos o nos hemos vuelto muy pijos.



O muy sunormales, que también puede ser.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para estorbar en el trastero te valía hasta de menos.



Yeah... 
No tengo trastero


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> La mayoría de frikis attw ciclistos ya compraron el trasto durante la época dura del Covid. La mayoría ya se aburrieron, sobre todo en cuanto caen cuatro gotas y hace un poco de frío.



Y sopla una leve brisa.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> En los 80 me recorrí buena parte de Asturias con una bicicleta de carretera (la típica de los ciclistas, aún no había llegado la fiebre de las mountain bike) que costó 28.000 pesetas (170 euros actuales) sin ningún problema. Una bicicleta de 100-150.000 pesetas (600-1000 euros) en aquella época ya era la ostia, era una bici profesional, y resulta que ahora casi se ríen de alguien que usa una bici de 500 euros, parece que si no te gastas mínimo 1500 eres un pringado. Una de dos, o nos hemos vuelto muy ricos o nos hemos vuelto muy pijos.



¿Ha tenido usted encuenta la inflación? Le digo ya que no, 28.000 lereles de 1980 es bastante mas que 170 euros actuales


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Casi igual es lo mismo escalar en un bici de 10 kg que en una de 7kg.
> Aun estando en una forma patetica.



Es increible lo que ha evolucionado y siguen evolucionando las bicicletas, no solo en peso sino en geometrias,rigidez, aerodinamica....llevo 10 salidas desde que me compre la mia y ya me planteo rutas de 100 kms a mi edad...para otros solo son 2 ruedas un cuadro y dar pedales..


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Yeah...
> No tengo trastero



Uff, pues peor. Para colgar las camisas, con un perchero te habrías ahorrado mucho dinero.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Dic 2022)

Bua yo no soy de bicis pero respecto al que con su dinero ganado honradamente se compra lo que quiere aceptando las consecuencias.

Lo digo porque una bici de 9.000 no me compro ni harto de vino pero un buen telescopio bien grandote y automatizado por 9.000 igual al gún dñia si sigo por el mundo de la astronomía sí aunque ya estoy mayorcito para nuevos hobbies, ahora me lo paso pipa en casa al lado de la calefacción leyendo o viendo porno (lo del porno es broma)


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Uff, pues peor. Para colgar las camisas, con un perchero te habrías ahorrado mucho dinero.



Pues a los 120€ les he sacado mucho partido, y peor aún lo he disfrutado.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Ha tenido usted encuenta la inflación? Le digo ya que no, 28.000 lereles de 1980 es bastante mas que 170 euros actuales



Son 1.047€ a día de hoy.

Y 28.000 pesetas en 1980 era una de las bicicletas BARATAS. Eso costaba una de carretera de 3 marchas infantil, una BH California o una Torrot de paseo. Como fuese una Bicicross, una Rabassa de marchas o similar, a partir del doble. Esto es... 2.000€. Y si eran de las de Ciclismo en serio, 3.000-4.000€ fácil.

Las bicicletas SIEMPRE han sido MUY caras porque es lo que cuesta hacerlas. E incluso antes lo eran MUCHO más que ahora.

La peña se piensa que hacer una bicicleta de 7 kg sobre la que un nota de 100 kg. pueda saltar bordillos es algo barato. Con 100€ se hace. Y claro, la ignorancia es lo que tiene.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Es increible lo que ha evolucionado y siguen evolucionando las bicicletas, no solo en peso sino en geometrias,rigidez, aerodinamica....llevo 10 salidas desde que me compre la mia y ya me planteo rutas de 100 kms a mi edad...para otros solo son 2 ruedas un cuadro y dar pedales..



Con un cambio compact(50*34 11*28) te subes puertazos aunque estes en un forma lamentable, cuando ibamos con (52*42 13*23) aun estando en forma llegabas a casa muerto. La diferencia es esa pasar de un cassette de 5 marchas a uno >10... y poder llevar un plato <39 para los puertos.

Si ya encima a la bici le quitas 1,5 kg la pelicula cambia radicalmente.


----------



## 4motion (8 Dic 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Y yo con mi rockrider 100 desde 2014.



Tu si eres digno de este foro.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Bua yo no soy de bicis pero respecto al que con su dinero ganado honradamente se compra lo que quiere aceptando las consecuencias.
> 
> Lo digo porque una bici de 9.000 no me compro ni harto de vino pero un buen telescopio bien grandote y automatizado por 9.000 igual al gún dñia si sigo por el mundo de la astronomía sí aunque ya estoy mayorcito para nuevos hobbies, ahora me lo paso pipa en casa al lado de la calefacción leyendo o viendo porno (lo del porno es broma)



Te saldrá forocuñados a decirte que con el catalejo del Aldi de 49€, ellos han visto la Luna, que es tontería gastar más.

Y otros con que "tienen los huevos pelados" de mirar Saturno con los prismáticos de se trajeron sus padres del viaje de novios a Canarias, y que los anillos no existen, porque no están aislados ni cumplen los protocolos de Koch.


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Es increible lo que ha evolucionado y siguen evolucionando las bicicletas, no solo en peso sino en geometrias,rigidez, aerodinamica....llevo 10 salidas desde que me compre la mia y ya me planteo rutas de 100 kms a mi edad...para otros solo son 2 ruedas un cuadro y dar pedales..



Eres como mi vecino que salió de burgos a Valladolid con dos baterías y a los 66 km se le quemó el motor sin escobillas 

Tuvo que ir la mujer a las 11 de la noche a buscarlo, ahora duerme con la bici


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (8 Dic 2022)

Patinetes are the " fiucha"


----------



## Gorrino (8 Dic 2022)

NO TE LO CREES NI TÚ. CADA VEZ HAY MÁS BICICLETEROS EN LA PARTE ALTA DE BARCELONA. NO HAY AMOR MÁS PURO Y SINCERO QUE EL DE UN BICICLETERO. VIVA EL CICLISMO EL DEPORTE MÁS PRACTICADO DE ESPAÑA. Y EL QUE NO, A OLER CULO DE ZORRUPIA EN EL GYM.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (8 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Yo he tenido 11 bicis. 2 típicas BH plegables de crío. Una Wyndt de 1957 que compré por 50 marcos estando de Erasmus y me volví a España con ella (y funciona). 4 zarrios canibalizados de 90-100 florines en Holanda (no se rompían, te las robaban). Una Coluer de 300 euros que compre en 2004 (y a la que le voy a meter ahora un motor pepino de 800W) y dos de una marca italiana que fabrica en Rumanía y vende Amazon (F. Ili Schiano), sin motor por 230 euros y con motor de 250W por 560. A estas dos últimas les cambie de primeras todo el tren de marchas porque eran muy malos. Las 3 últimas todas de 28 pulgadas e híbridas (o trekking como se dice ahora).
> Tengo toda la serie de estos libritos para Macgivear bicis.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284839



Lo de las pulgadas es como la zanahoria del burro, 26", luego 29", que si el último estudio, blab bla, bla... 27" ¿Dices que tienes una de 28"? ¡¿No será moderna?! Espero.


----------



## Beto (8 Dic 2022)

Yo sigo con la mía de 99€


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Eres como mi vecino que salió de burgos a Valladolid con dos baterías y a los 66 km se le quemó el motor sin escobillas
> 
> Tuvo que ir la mujer a las 11 de la noche a buscarlo, ahora duerme con la bici



Desde que salió, hasta las 11 de la noche, puedes aderezar la historia con una abducción.


----------



## Sciascia (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Yo no la usaba todo el año, solo en primavera y en verano, y no sé cuántos km. le hice en total, pero cada día que la cogía hacía 100 km. fácilmente o más y aguantó perfectamente varios años. Llegué a hacer Gijón-Covadonga y volver en el mismo día, pasando por el puerto del Fito. La única modificación que le hice fue que cambié los tubulares que traía por unas cubiertas con cámara, porque así me parecía más fácil de reparar si pinchaba, pero el caso es que jamás tuve un pinchazo. Todavía le saqué 16.000 pesetas cuando la vendí, lo que da fe de que aún estaba entera. Era de la marca Torrot.
> 
> Por otra parte, hacerle 100.000 km. en 10 años a una bicicleta no es cogerla poquito, son casi 1000 km al mes que no es tan poco, hay coches de uso regular que no llegan a ese kilometraje mensual.



Entonces cambiaste las ruedas también. O por aquel entonces, pregunto sin coña, las llantas valían para las dos cosas? Porque si es así menudo retroceso.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Yo sigo con la mía de 99€



En el trastero.


----------



## Sciascia (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Yo no la usaba todo el año, solo en primavera y en verano, y no sé cuántos km. le hice en total, pero cada día que la cogía hacía 100 km. fácilmente o más y aguantó perfectamente varios años. Llegué a hacer Gijón-Covadonga y volver en el mismo día, pasando por el puerto del Fito. La única modificación que le hice fue que cambié los tubulares que traía por unas cubiertas con cámara, porque así me parecía más fácil de reparar si pinchaba, pero el caso es que jamás tuve un pinchazo. Todavía le saqué 16.000 pesetas cuando la vendí, lo que da fe de que aún estaba entera. Era de la marca Torrot.
> 
> Por otra parte, hacerle 100.000 km. en 10 años a una bicicleta no es cogerla poquito, son casi 1000 km al mes que no es tan poco, hay coches de uso regular que no llegan a ese kilometraje mensual.



Entonces cambiaste las ruedas también. O por aquel entonces, pregunto sin coña, las llantas valían para las dos cosas? Porque si es así menudo retroceso.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> No hay quien entienda nada, resulta que ahora pasamos con una facilidad pasmosa de no tener stock a tener los almacenes llenos porque no se vende un carajo, pero no solo pasa con las bicicletas sino también con otros productos. Ya no sabe uno qué creer.



Entiendes q ahora ya tienen cifras de inflación de dos dígitos sostenida y las deudas se están reseteando? Cuando no había stock aun no tenias esa inflación robo. Ata cabos.


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Desde que salió, hasta las 11 de la noche, puedes aderezar la historia con una abducción.



Es enfermera, salía de vacunar a los pollaboba como usted justo a las 22.00 

Seguro me comprende


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Eres como mi vecino que salió de burgos a Valladolid con dos baterías y a los 66 km se le quemó el motor sin escobillas
> 
> Tuvo que ir la mujer a las 11 de la noche a buscarlo, ahora duerme con la bici



Pa algo tendra que servir casarse no? la aventura es la aventura


----------



## Beto (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En el trastero.



Si, y algo oxidada


----------



## Soundblaster (8 Dic 2022)

ya que veo que esta lleno de expertos ¿cuanto cuesta un fat trike nuevo?¿por cuando podria pillarlo de segunda mano?


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Pa algo tendra que servir casarse no? la aventura es la aventura



Si hubiese salido con una bicicleta sin suspensión -6 kilos sin motor -3 kilos sin frenos hidráulicos -0.3 kilos,sin baterías -5 kilos 

Hubiese llegado pedaleando en su bici de 8.2 kilos todo empoderado 

Esto es como las ayudas renta mínima social, cuando te las quitan por qué el sistema se seca, mueres de hambre por pollaboba inútil


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Sciascia dijo:


> Entonces cambiaste las ruedas también. O por aquel entonces, pregunto sin coña, las llantas valían para las dos cosas? Porque si es así menudo retroceso.



Las llantas de antaño eran una reputísima mierda que había que llevar a rerradiar cada 3 meses, y cambiar de aros cada 6.

Ahora te puedes comprar una MTB buena con ruedas buenas y tubeless, y ni pinchas, ni rompes un radio, ni tienes que reemplazar los aros aunque hagas saltos de 3 metros, ni cambiar los bujes ni pollas.

Y los amortiguadores lo mismo. Los puedes tener funcionando perfectamente sin hacerles ningún mantenimiento durante 50.000 km. Más que un coche. Y antes eran una puta mierda de muelles o gomas que pesaban un quintal.

Claro que, también puedes comprarte una bici de cuñado como la barata del Decathlon, y entonces vuelves a lo de antaño. Romperás algún radio cada 2 meses. El cambio irá siempre como el culo. Las llantas descentradas. Y los bujes sonando a carraca. Pero en Burbuja te dirán que has hecho bien, porque el que se gasta más es gilipollas.


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Las llantas de antaño eran una reputísima mierda que había que llevar a rerradiar cada 3 meses, y cambiar de aros cada 6.
> 
> Ahora te puedes comprar una MTB buena con ruedas buenas y tubeless, y ni pinchas, ni rompes un radio, ni tienes que reemplazar los aros aunque hagas saltos de 3 metros, ni cambiar los bujes ni pollas.
> 
> ...



A la tienda vienen a cambiar minirodamientos cada 6 meses por óxido en las pistas debido a la suciedad y humedad

3 campeonatos de castilla león y 79.000 km

Ruedas cadena y piñones


----------



## Orífero (8 Dic 2022)

Pues cuesta un huevo encontrar algo normal. De lo que ha funcionado toda la vida. Ahora todos los frenos tienen que ser de disco, las horquillas de carbono y las de montaña, con suspensión, y cuando impongan la mierda de los cambios eléctricos verás las risas.

Será el paso previo a permitir sólo bicicletas de alquiler.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> A la tienda vienen a cambiar minirodamientos cada 6 meses por óxido en las pistas debido a la suciedad y humedad
> 
> 3 campeonatos de castilla león y 79.000 km
> 
> Ruedas cadena y piñones



¿Podrías expresarte de manera menos esquemática?


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Podrías expresarte de manera menos esquemática?



Claro


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Claro



Así, sí, joder.


----------



## Sciascia (8 Dic 2022)

Mi pregunta era en realidad si los tubulares de aquella época se ponían en llantas con labio que sirvieran también para cubierta y cámara, al decir tú que pasaste de tubular a cubierta. Como ahora no se puede, pues vaya retroceso, ese era mi comentario, aunque hay tubulares de Tufo que se pueden poner en llantas para cubiertas, pero pesan una barbaridads. 
Al margen del precio, que se ha disparado sobre todo en las gamas altas, los profanos no acaban de entender la evolución gigantesca de todo el material de ciclismo (al margen de que sigue habiendo bicicletas baratas de aluminio montadas en 105 con horquilla de carbono que por peso y rendimiento, quitando las ruedas, son casi mejores bicicletas que aquellas con las que corría Induráin, por ejemplo). De hecho, un tiagra actual es más fino, preciso y casi que ligero que un super record (la exquisitez de los grupos mecánicos, para los no entendidos) de aquella época.


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Si hubiese salido con una bicicleta sin suspensión -6 kilos sin motor -3 kilos sin frenos hidráulicos -0.3 kilos,sin baterías -5 kilos
> 
> Hubiese llegado pedaleando en su bici de 8.2 kilos todo empoderado
> 
> Esto es como las ayudas renta mínima social, cuando te las quitan por qué el sistema se seca, mueres de hambre por pollaboba inútil



A mi me parece bien la horda de abueletes barrigones y mujeres culonas con sus electricas disfrutando por ahi y haciendole un bien a su salud, cosa que si no fuera por el motor electrico no harian...otra cosa es la erosion que le causan al monte tanta gente haciendo tantos kms con sus neumaticos Jumbo extragruesos, pero eso ya es un tema aparte...que mejor que gastarse el dinero en algo que te aporta salud cuando mas la necesitas


----------



## djvan (8 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


>




1- no decían que no había bicicletas y había un año de espera?? Pues normal, no se puede vender lo que no hay…

2- la temporada alta de venta de bicis son los meses previos al verano..:


No entiendo ya el nivel de retraso que hay


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

MyFreeCams - The #1 adult webcam community! toma horquilla de carbono


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Dic 2022)

Follabicis de mierda hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Lo de las pulgadas es como la zanahoria del burro, 26", luego 29", que si el último estudio, blab bla, bla... 27" ¿Dices que tienes una de 28"? ¡¿No será moderna?! Espero.



Ahora las llaman 700. Estuve a punto de pillarme una "opa fiets" holandesa de 32 pulgadas, de hacia 1930. Un dinosaurio. Eso sí que molaba.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Son 1.047€ a día de hoy.
> 
> Y 28.000 pesetas en 1980 era una de las bicicletas BARATAS. Eso costaba una de carretera de 3 marchas infantil, una BH California o una Torrot de paseo. Como fuese una Bicicross, una Rabassa de marchas o similar, a partir del doble. Esto es... 2.000€. Y si eran de las de Ciclismo en serio, 3.000-4.000€ fácil.
> 
> ...



Los 1.047 € me cuadran más y me creo que fuera una bici de las baratas aunque a día de hoy diria que siendo económica el que la compra (como yo con el telescopio) busca un poco mas y se gasta en un capricho totalmente respetable, luego están por ejemplo uno de los hijos de puta hijo de otro mayor hijo de la gran puta que trabajando en casa papi y teniendo unas condiciones laborales y salariales cojonudas se compra la de 9.000 para dar un par de carreras de vez en cuando. esperando estoy a ver cuando quibra la empresa de papi y el chaval se tiene que buscar por si solo un trabajo en las mismas condiciones de casa papi..¡Ni de coña que encuentra un empleo similar! entonces vendera la bici por 4.000


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

11:06


----------



## angel2929 (8 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que se vendan cosas materiales a precio de oro, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Bicis a 6 k, qué locura es esa?



En wallapo las hay ha cientos a 100 €


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2022)

Hurriplah...


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Dic 2022)

Ciclistas = runners con roedas = cardio = retraso mental grave.


----------



## Kabraloka (8 Dic 2022)

nadie va al trabajo en bici para llegar sudado y tener que darse una ducha en el lavabo...
lo de los carriles bici es para estudiantes y gente que no tiene nada que hacer, como los políticos. Por cierto, no veo a la clase política yendo en bici a los lugares donde dicen trabajar... no se ve a nadie...


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> A mi me parece bien la horda de abueletes barrigones y mujeres culonas con sus electricas disfrutando por ahi y haciendole un bien a su salud, cosa que si no fuera por el motor electrico no harian...otra cosa es la erosion que le causan al monte tanta gente haciendo tantos kms con sus neumaticos Jumbo extragruesos, pero eso ya es un tema aparte...que mejor que gastarse el dinero en algo que te aporta salud cuando mas la necesitas



La salud no es on off a partir de los 55 años 

La salud es una inversión acumulativa desde que naces 

De qué te sirve comprar una bici asistida para pasarte unos minutos antes de ir al monte a pincharte 2 dosis de ARNm génico experimental,mientras estrenas mascarilla ffp2 para la ruta?

Yo no estoy encontra de las bicis de 26 kilos asistidas, pero si estoy sediento de sentido común que ni está ni se le espera


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> La salud no es on off a partir de los 55 años
> 
> La salud es una inversión acumulativa desde que naces
> 
> ...



Ya pero mejor eso que quedars en el sofa comiendo procesados y viendo telebasura pa los restos


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En 10 años en carretera te puedes hacer fácil 100.000 km. A poquito que la cojas.
> Si le haces 100.000 km a una bici de 170€ te dan un premio si te queda vivo el manillar. Y si es de los 80, te lo dan ya solo por inscribirte.
> 
> Una de dos, o la gente se monta unas películas oníricas de su niñez, o se tira unos pegotes que flipas.
> ...



Creo que fue Fausto Coppi al que descubrieron como ciclista porque con su bici de repartir botellas de leche (cuando era chaval) adelantaba a los "profesionales" de la epoca.
Con esto quiero decir q unas buenas piernas (cuanto más largas respecto a la estatura), un buen corazón y un IMC muy bajo, son lo principal si no se va a competir.
Gastarte 1000€ más no va a compensar a 500 gr de grasa corporal.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Te saldrá forocuñados a decirte que con el catalejo del Aldi de 49€, ellos han visto la Luna, que es tontería gastar más.
> 
> Y otros con que "tienen los huevos pelados" de mirar Saturno con los prismáticos de se trajeron sus padres del viaje de novios a Canarias, y que los anillos no existen, porque no están aislados ni cumplen los protocolos de Koch.



Yo te puedo decir que con unas maderas, impresora 3d, unas lentes a cromáticas del aliexpress de 150mm y varias diagonales 99% del aliexpress me he construido prismáticos astronómicos que virtualmente te meten dentro de la nube de Orion, se defienden con jupiter y saturno enmascarados y pesan 5 o 6 kilos. 

Que me dices que con unos fujinon Ed 150mm, televues y demás exquisiteces tendría menos aberración cromática o más contraste, podría ser, pero pagar 500e en vez de 7000 o 14000, y cargar con 20 o 30 kg de peso, hace que ese posible minimo aumento de prestaciones sea una gilipollez.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir que con unas maderas, impresora 3d, unas lentes a cromáticas del aliexpress de 150mm y varias diagonales 99% del aliexpress me he construido prismáticos astronómicos que virtualmente te meten dentro de la nube de Orion, se defienden con jupiter y saturno enmascarados y pesan 5 o 6 kilos.



Muy interesante. El bricolaje astronómico es un vicio. Modificar material chino, construirse espejos, o fabricar inventos, es más satisfactorio que comprar apocromáticos.

Pero ahora intenta hacerte una bicicleta con unos rollos de aluminio de Alcoa, una máquina de soldar, y plantando árboles de caucho en la terraza.


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Dic 2022)

A ver cuando empiezan a cerrar los concesionarios de coches, otros q se han subido a la parra.
Y ya para dejar una sociedad "medio sana" los pisitos también deberían bajar de media un 60-70%


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Ya pero mejor eso que quedars en el sofa comiendo procesados y viendo telebasura pa los restos



Una cosa llevó a la otra 

El deporte no es solo ejercicio físico, es seguridad y conocimiento de los límites de uno mismo,y no hace falta competir para que el cerebro se forje en la superación de uno mismo día tras día, pedalada a pedalada, caminata a caminata 

Glutamato monosodico


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Una cosa llevó a la otra
> 
> El deporte no es solo ejercicio físico, es seguridad y conocimiento de los límites de uno mismo,y no hace falta competir para que el cerebro se forje en la superación de uno mismo día tras día, pedalada a pedalada, caminata a caminata
> 
> Glutamato monosodico



No tiene sentir discutiendo, tu crees que las electricas son innecesarias y yo creo que son utiles, despues cada uno que haga lo que le salga de los flanders.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> y pesan 5 o 6 kilos.



Las lentes acromáticas de 150 mm. pesan cada una bastante más que eso.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Ahi esta el tema... con el rollo del freno de disco y el cambio electronico, le hemos metido mas de 2000 euros a la bici asi porque si.

Un grupo ultegra costaba 600 euros completo, ahora el di2 mas barato el 105 cuesta 1500 y no lo encuentras facil a ese precio.
Y bueno luego hablaremos de lo que durara ese grupo, que yo he visto grupos electronicos desarmados con un colega mecanico y tienen pinta de que van a envejecer muy mal.
Pero como aqui el personal come polla de shimano a dos carrillos, pues el cielo es el limite.


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No tiene sentir discutiendo, tu crees que las electricas son innecesarias y yo creo que son utiles, despues cada uno que haga lo que le salga de los flanders.



Correcto 

Solo trataba de recordar que en otro hilo hace justo 20 meses, un pacojones2, dijo justo esas mismas palabras calcadas, cambiado únicamente, "las eléctricas" por "las vacunas ARNm" 

Ahora lo busco y solo consigo leer a pacojones a secas, me temo lo peor del 2


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> A ver cuando empiezan a cerrar los concesionarios de coches, otros q se han subido a la parra.
> Y ya para dejar una sociedad "medio sana" los pisitos también deberían bajar de media un 60-70%



Y las ambulancias, camiones y tractores, no se olvide que estos también contaminan? 

Usa mascarilla?


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y las ambulancias, camiones y tractores, no se olvide que estos también contaminan?
> 
> Usa mascarilla?



No es porque contaminen, es porque la relación calidad-precio es un auténtico insulto


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> No es porque contaminen, es porque la relación calidad-precio es un auténtico insulto



Entonces por esa regla de 3 el día que te enteres que una naranja la pagan a 5 cmts al productor y mercadona te la cobra a 69 cmts, cerrarias la frutería?

No te estoy metiendo que viene de sudafricana, ni la huella de carbono desde que sale de África y llega a tu mano ?

Esto está en la línea de: “Una manzana cae del árbol -> el árbol me ha tirado la manzana (y lo hace para herirme, porque me odia)”.


----------



## Donnie (8 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


>



Putos videos infinitos para explicar 3 ideas de mierda.
Lo que dice se puede resumir en 1 folio que tardas 3 minutos en leer.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

BUENO, LO IMPORTANTE:

*¿Váis a usar los carriles bici?*


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> BUENO, LO IMPORTANTE:
> 
> *¿Váis a usar los carriles bici?*



Es obligatorio el carril bici?


----------



## thanos2 (8 Dic 2022)

Yo conozco a algunos parguelas que se han dejado +5000 euros en la bici con batería para grabar las salidas domingueras, y tienen el coche que se les cae a trozos.


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Correcto
> 
> Solo trataba de recordar que en otro hilo hace justo 20 meses, un pacojones2, dijo justo esas mismas palabras calcadas, cambiado únicamente, "las eléctricas" por "las vacunas ARNm"
> 
> Ahora lo busco y solo consigo leer a pacojones a secas, me temo lo peor del 2



Vale ahora resulta que como no tienes argumentos para rebatirme te dedicas a buscar mis respuestas en antiguos hilos…pues si que estás aburrido macho, mejor cómprate una bici la que sea y haz algo de deporte, te sentará bien


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es obligatorio el carril bici?



No es obligatorio solo recomendable según la dgt, pero algunos subnormales aún no se han enterado y todavía te siguen pitando si no te metes en el..


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No es obligatorio solo recomendable según la dgt, pero algunos subnormales aún no se han enterado y todavía te siguen pitando si no te metes en el..



Por eso se lo pongo.
Y bueno cuidado, depende de la normativa local.


----------



## dragon33 (8 Dic 2022)

Hace poco noticia de bicis bajo pedido, ahora sobran, este mundo te da una versión y la contraría, lo ideal para desequilibrar al borregomatrix.


----------



## Chihiro (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Eso es otra tonteria porque quitarte 10 kilos de peso corporal, cuando llevas una bici de 10 kilos no hace que una vez perdidos esos 10 kg de peso hagas los mismos tiempos con una bici de 20 kilos que apenas puedes mover, y te lo digo yo que tengo bicis de todos los tipos y pesos, en una bici el peso influye mucho mas que en el propio cuerpo, y en donde mas influye es en las zonas altas de la bici y en donde las piezas dan vueltas, ruedas , platos, bielas, pedales...



No estamos hablando de 10 kilos sino de gastarse 200€ para bajarle 100 gramos de peso a la bici para una persona que apenas salía un par de veces al mes. De hecho, muchos de los que se han comprado una durante este bumm!, la van a terminar malvendiendo o colgándola en el garaje.

Mira, a mi todavía hay gente que me pregunta el por qué no he cambiado mi bici de 26 pulgadas y 3 platos por una moderna de un solo plato y llantas de 29. Yo siempre les respondo que estoy esperando a que se vuelvan a poner de moda las de 26. Para mis salidas esporádicas con los compañeros de siempre no necesito más.


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Entonces por esa regla de 3 el día que te enteres que una naranja la pagan a 5 cmts al productor y mercadona te la cobra a 69 cmts, cerrarias la frutería? SI
> 
> No te estoy metiendo que viene de sudafricana, ni la huella de carbono desde que sale de África y llega a tu mano ?
> 
> Esto está en la línea de: “Una manzana cae del árbol -> el árbol me ha tirado la manzana (y lo hace para herirme, porque me odia)”.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Dic 2022)

Quería comprarme una barata, la más barata que encontrase, me recomendaron una del Decathlon y mira que casualidad que en uno de mis viajes en una sucursal de la empresa veo un chaval con esa bicicleta , le pregunto que tal va el trasto, que la quiero para hacer algo de ejercicio por pistas y campo , su respuesta es flipante ya que me dice que ojo que se OXIDAN CADENA Y PIÑONES con lluvia y humedad, yo no entiendo pero me he echado atrás.







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Las lentes acromáticas de 150 mm. pesan cada una bastante más que eso.



Si, 5 o 6 kg me he pasado , pero q no llega a 10 seguro, lo manejo con un brazo sin problema. 
Las lentes esas estaban en 1.8 o 2 kg creo recordar.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


>



Tontaina no se venden bicis y me voy a comprar una De Rosa bien cojonuda y un jefe mío se ha comprado una giant gravel de 3000 euros.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Quería comprarme una barata, la más barata que encontrase, me recomendaron una del Decathlon y mira que casualidad que en uno de mis viajes en una sucursal de la empresa veo un chaval con esa bicicleta , le pregunto que tal va el trasto, que la quiero para hacer algo de ejercicio por pistas y campo , su respuesta es flipante ya que me dice que ojo que se OXIDAN CADENA Y PIÑONES con lluvia y humedad, yo no entiendo pero me he echado atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echa GT-85. De nada. Mejor bici cube alemana barata te dura hasta que la palmes un saludo.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Dic 2022)

que hay que comprar bicis, todos compran su bici
que hay que vender bicis, todos venden su bici.


jojojo


----------



## rioskunk (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para alguien que está empezando es gama de iniciación, precio muy mínimo que te tienes que gastar. Y yo gastaría algo más.
> 
> Como te vicies y te pongas a hacerle más de 100 kilometrillos a la semana, todas las semanas, no te dura ni el año. No porque no aguante, que en garantía lo hará. Sino porque quieras tú.



tengo una queer moby o algo asi, me costo 450 euros con frenos hidraulicos hubo años que estaba en paro e iba casi todos los dias o casi todos sino llovia mucho o despues de llover mucho, acabe cambiando cadena y piñones y un plato por desgaste despues de dos, tres años, y aun sigue, varios cambios de pastillas de frenos, cambio de un cable del cambio trasero porque se estaba rompiendo y obviamente no iba bien, me cargue el cambio trasero con un palo y cambio de cubiertas y la bici hay esta, cambio de sillin y de puños por desgaste y hay sigue.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Quería comprarme una barata, la más barata que encontrase, me recomendaron una del Decathlon y mira que casualidad que en uno de mis viajes en una sucursal de la empresa veo un chaval con esa bicicleta , le pregunto que tal va el trasto, que la quiero para hacer algo de ejercicio por pistas y campo , su respuesta es flipante ya que me dice que ojo que se OXIDAN CADENA Y PIÑONES con lluvia y humedad, yo no entiendo pero me he echado atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa bici es basica a decir basta... 7 marchas y ni cierre rapido para la rueda.
Pero independientemente de... el fulano no le hace ni el mas minimo mantenimiento.
En la puta vida he tenido un cassette y una cadena en esas condiciones.
Y no lo he visto ni en bicis que he restaurado despues de estar 20 años paradas en un garaje.

Para alzanzar ese estado, hay que dejarla a la intemperie todo el tiempo... y no engrasarla nunca.


----------



## Trotamo (8 Dic 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> No estamos hablando de 10 kilos sino de gastarse 200€ para bajarle 100 gramos de peso a la bici para una persona que apenas salía un par de veces al mes. De hecho, muchos de los que se han comprado una durante este bumm!, la van a terminar malvendiendo o colgándola en el garaje.
> 
> Mira, a mi todavía hay gente que me pregunta el por qué no he cambiado mi bici de 26 pulgadas y 3 platos por una moderna de un solo plato y llantas de 29. Yo siempre les respondo que estoy esperando a que se vuelvan a poner de moda las de 26. Para mis salidas esporádicas con los compañeros de siempre no necesito más.



Las bicis de 26 no van a volver nunca.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> y hay sigue.



Ahí. En el trastero


----------



## Genomito (8 Dic 2022)

Tengo una buena máquina con carbono ligero, freno de disco, Dura Ace di2, llantas de carbono con perfil, etc. ¿Porqué?, Porque lo valoro, me lo puedo permitir y lo disfruto. Puedes ir un poco más rápido, bajar puertos de forma más segura, cambiar de marchas más suave, menos ruidos, menos fatiga de materiales, menos transmisión de vibraciones...

¿Que puedes ir en una bici más barata?, por supuesto que sí, y disfrutar del ciclismo igualmente, de hecho tengo otra bicicleta en una segunda residencia, de las heróicas, una Mercier de los años 60, y también me doy buenos paseos, y me sirve para este propósito. Pero no es lo mismo, y si valoro las ventajas de algo, y me lo puedo permitir, pues me lo compro y punto.

Un Dacia te lleva a todas partes, por supuesto, pero si valoras lo que te ofrece un M3, y te lo puedes permitir, te vas a comprar un M3.

Otra cosa es lo contrario, que no sepas lo que te estás comprando, pero te lo compras porque está de moda y encima te hipotecas para ello.

Y después están también los que se compran una bicicleta gama baja, porque no se pueden permitir más -sin que ello sea un menosprecio- o no han probado otra cosa, y se convencen de que todas son iguales y no vale la pena gastarse más. Vamos, lo del zorro y las uvas.


----------



## amanciortera (8 Dic 2022)

los follabicis vais a acabar con el pudendo, que risas cuando tengais que infiltraros para mitigar el dolor


----------



## petete44 (8 Dic 2022)

y ahora que hago con los espejos , las luces , etc donde me los meto?


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Yo con una de 500 euros tengo más que suficiente



Acabará adornando el garaje igual que una de 6.000, pero te joderá menos verla.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Ha tenido usted encuenta la inflación? Le digo ya que no, 28.000 lereles de 1980 es bastante mas que 170 euros actuales,



Cierto, pero también tengo en cuenta que las bicicletas, en general, son más asequibles hoy en día que en los 80, si consideramos que la calidad de los materiales ha mejorado mucho incluso en las gamas más bajas. Recuerdo que la mía era de las bicis de carretera más baratas de la tienda, sino la que más, las demás costaban de 35.000 pesetas para arriba. Hoy en día tienes bicicletas desde 200 euros.
También tengo en cuenta que nuestro poder adquisitivo actual, en general, es peor que el que teníamos en los 80, porque pagamos más por los bienes de primera necesidad que nos restan poder adquisitivo para todo lo demás. Por lo tanto habría que hacer muchas correcciones, pero da igual, aunque las 28.000 pesetas de entonces equivalgan a 350 o incluso a 400 euros actuales, seguiría siendo una bicicleta considerada barata hoy en día.


----------



## tbgs (8 Dic 2022)

Llevo 30 años montando en bici
Tengo una top carretera, y una top mtb
Y he tenido de todo antes
La bici es un sacacuartos, como las motos y coches.. 
Un capricho
Los profesionales no compiten con las mejores ruedas del mercado. 
No verás en el tour ruedas lightweight ni corima mmc+ por ejemplo
Por algo es.. 
Lo que si aportan las bicis buenas son matices
Más rígidas en subida
Más confortable en llano
Etc etc
Si es por peso... Solo hay que ver lo que pesan las de discos vs las zapata de toda la vida
En la UCI para competir se necesitan mínimo 6.8kg de bici... Y estos si lo notan en tantos km
Pero un usuario normal y corriente o en forma, mejor que pese 2 kg el que la bici.. Lo notará mucho mas

En fin.. Un capricho, como el que fuma o toma drogas


----------



## petete44 (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El tema esta en que shimano se ha flipado todo lo gordo....
> han pasado de un grupo mecanico de 600 pavos a uno de 1500.
> 
> Es que hay cosas que no pueden ser...



los guantes shimano.....otro robo, te sacan dinero con todo, si un maldito guante se consigue por poco dinero no tienen nada especial , es un negocio premium eso. jamas los compre


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Shimano lo que si tiene es bien aprendida la leccion de la obsolescencia programada, eso lo saben hacer bien


----------



## petete44 (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Menudo rollo has contado para luego soltar la cuñadez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



follabicis sin duda
es una maldita bicicleta , cuanto mas barata mejor
y no he visto policias con yamaha u honda, se busca solidez.

son modas como las emponderadas fumadoras alias deportistas a una edad en la que ya no estan para esos trotes ademas, modas como el "padel" de los 90,
de hecho en los 90 nada de deportistas y estupideces jwetubers fomentadas por los mismo de siempre, señal que alguna industria quedaba aun.


----------



## meanboy (8 Dic 2022)

Y todos paseando las bicis pegadas al coche los fines de semana.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Eso es otra tonteria porque quitarte 10 kilos de peso corporal, cuando llevas una bici de 10 kilos no hace que una vez perdidos esos 10 kg de peso hagas los mismos tiempos con una bici de 20 kilos que apenas puedes mover, y te lo digo yo que tengo bicis de todos los tipos y pesos, en una bici el peso influye mucho mas que en el propio cuerpo, y en donde mas influye es en las zonas altas de la bici y en donde las piezas dan vueltas, ruedas , platos, bielas, pedales...



Apostaría que el gordo de cien kilos no monta en bici para bajar tiempos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> y no he visto policias con yamaha u honda, se busca solidez.



¿Ya estás borracho?


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Tengo una buena máquina con carbono ligero, freno de disco, Dura Ace di2, llantas de carbono con perfil, etc. ¿Porqué?, Porque lo valoro, me lo puedo permitir y lo disfruto. Puedes ir un poco más rápido, bajar puertos de forma más segura, cambiar de marchas más suave, menos ruidos, menos fatiga de materiales, menos transmisión de vibraciones...
> 
> ¿Que puedes ir en una bici más barata?, por supuesto que sí, y disfrutar del ciclismo igualmente, de hecho tengo otra bicicleta en una segunda residencia, de las heróicas, una Mercier de los años 60, y también me doy buenos paseos, y me sirve para este propósito. Pero no es lo mismo, y si valoro las ventajas de algo, y me lo puedo permitir, pues me lo compro y punto.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el ciclismo ha pasado de ser un deporte popular a uno elitista.

Sale más barato apuntarse al club de campo de Madrid y dedicarse a jugar al golf que el ciclismo, y no lo digo de coña.

El otro día pasé por una tienda de bicis que al principio pensé si no sería una boutique de Cartier.

Había bicis baratas, pero por algún motivo parece que ha dejado de transferirse la calidad de los modelos tope de gama a los modelos inferiores según pasan los años. Las baratas tenían un aspecto cutre. Parecía que no había ninguna bici que valiera la pena por debajo de 8000.

La mejora en calidad que proporcionan los frenos de disco y los grupos eléctricos no justifica este sobreprecio. Las ganancias en comodidad, potencia de frenada, precisión, etc. son marginales.

Y para el deporte de competición creo que va a ser un problema. La barrera de entrada que el coste de las bicicletas va a suponer para los jóvenes o los clubes de aficionados va a reducir mucho la afluencia de nuevos talentos. Como si no hubiera ya suficientes problemas con el tráfico, las regulaciones, etc. etc.


----------



## Jotagb (8 Dic 2022)

Tonto


----------



## sebososabroso (8 Dic 2022)

Si las tiendas venden bicicletas a 6000 euros, es normal que cierren, cuanta gente puede pagar eso?


----------



## petete44 (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Ya estás borracho?



follabicis deja de tirar el dinero


no se usaban por casualidad bmw Así han cambiado las motos de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico en 60 años: BMW, la marca ‘favorita’


----------



## petete44 (8 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Si las tiendas venden bicicletas a 6000 euros, es normal que cierren, cuanta gente puede pagar eso?



pero quien va a gastar en eso? puede ser que las bicis chinas sean muy malas pero hay opciones,


----------



## PACOJONES (8 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Apostaría que el gordo de cien kilos no monta en bici para bajar tiempos.



De eso no tengo ni idea, solo queria rebatir la teoria de que no es lo mismo bajar 100 gramos de bici que 100 gramos de peso corporal, pa lo que tenga el gordo la bici me la trae al pairo


----------



## orbeo (8 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Si las tiendas venden bicicletas a 6000 euros, es normal que cierren, cuanta gente puede pagar eso?



Pues imagina las tope de gama que ya andan por los 12-14k

Solo el cuadro S-Works ya está en 5200€

Y los grupos electrónicos completos otro descojone.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es obligatorio el carril bici?



Donde se indica, sí. 
Que no es obligatorio en todos los sitios, también. 
Que es de género estúpido ponerse a hacer deporte jugándose la vida, por supuesto. 
Que de tanta gente que somos, el número de cafres al volante y al manillar es numeroso, indiscutible.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Y todos paseando las bicis pegadas al coche los fines de semana.



Al volante son igual de cafres que los demás.

Éso sí, mejor un ciclista en pista forestal que en la carretera. Los segundos, son ganas de jugarse la vida por hacer deporte. Los primeros ya tienen bastante con los escopeteros y los lugareños cafres.


----------



## Genomito (8 Dic 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> El problema es que el ciclismo ha pasado de ser un deporte popular a uno elitista.
> 
> Sale más barato apuntarse al club de campo de Madrid y dedicarse a jugar al golf que el ciclismo, y no lo digo de coña.
> 
> ...



Coincido en que el ciclismo es un deporte caro. Ahora bien, no es lo mismo pasarse por una tienda de Pinarello o Specialized, que por un Decathlon. Al igual que no es lo mismo pasarse por un concesionario Porsche, que por el de Dacia.

Las mejoras tecnológicas, tomadas individualmente, te podrán parecer marginales, pero en conjunto no lo son. ¿Has probado alguna vez una bicicleta tope de gama?. Si tan marginales son estas mejoras, ¿porqué va el precio va a suponer un perjuicio para los jóvenes?, ¿no deberían ir igual en una más económica?

Lo que no podemos hacer es reprochar al que se lo puede permitir, de gastarse el dinero en lo que le de la gana. Nadie te obliga a gastarte 10.000€ en una bicicleta, las tienes por bastante menos y también de segunda mano.

Siempre ha habido una diferencia sustancial de precio entre una bicicleta tope de gama y una de gama básica. Bienvenido a la regla de la oferta y la demanda.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Donde se indica, sí.
> Que no es obligatorio en todos los sitios, también.
> Que es de género estúpido ponerse a hacer deporte jugándose la vida, por supuesto.
> Que de tanta gente que somos, el número de cafres al volante y al manillar es numeroso, indiscutible.



Veo que se ha leido el hilo y le han informado del asunto.
Enhorabuena!


----------



## tumbito (8 Dic 2022)

Yo me compre este año una BH TopLine del 2002 por 40€ y mas feliz que una perdiz. Me doy mis paseos junto al mar y voy exactamente por el mismo sitio por donde va la gente con bicis de 2000€.

De cuando en cuando es bueno echarle un ojo al gitanopop


----------



## biba ecuador (8 Dic 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir que con unas maderas, impresora 3d, unas lentes a cromáticas del aliexpress de 150mm y varias diagonales 99% del aliexpress me he construido prismáticos astronómicos que virtualmente te meten dentro de la nube de Orion, se defienden con jupiter y saturno enmascarados y pesan 5 o 6 kilos.
> 
> Que me dices que con unos fujinon Ed 150mm, televues y demás exquisiteces tendría menos aberración cromática o más contraste, podría ser, pero pagar 500e en vez de 7000 o 14000, y cargar con 20 o 30 kg de peso, hace que ese posible minimo aumento de prestaciones sea una gilipollez.



Supongo que la Luna la veras al detalle

Has visto alguna banderita? Algún cochecito? Algún espejo?

Algún satélite?


----------



## Genomito (8 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, lo de ir a trabajar en bici es una guarrería de puta madre. Yo lo he hecho alguna vez -ya no-, y te pegas una sudada de cojonuda, sobre todo en verano, y como tengas cuestas, ya ni te cuento. Necesitas llegar a un lugar donde haya vestuario con ducha, cambiarte de ropa, y a la vuelta otra vez. Y para ir en bici eléctrica, voy en moto y llego antes.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Veo que se ha leido el hilo y le han informado del asunto.
> Enhorabuena!



Yo tengo sentido común e intento estar informado de las leyes que me afectan según vaya andando, en bici o vehículo. En mi zona es un clásico la rotonda con el paso de peatones adosado a un carril bici con STOP para bicis. Un buen número de ciclistas estampados contra coches, rabiosos primero llamando a los municipales y achantados después cuando llegan y le presentan la ignorada señal de stop.

De la circulación por rotondas ya en otro hilo.


----------



## mmm (8 Dic 2022)

Hay diferencia perceptible en el uso entre una bici de 600 euros y una de 15mil euros?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo tengo sentido común e intento estar informado de las leyes que me afectan según vaya andando, en bici o vehículo. En mi zona es un clásico la rotonda con el paso de peatones adosado a un carril bici con STOP para bicis. Un buen número de ciclistas estampados contra coches, rabiosos primero llamando a los municipales y achantados después cuando llegan y le presentan la ignorada señal de stop.
> 
> *De la circulación por rotondas ya en otro hilo.*



Pues si
1.- porque no se nos respeta la preferencia en el acceso y porque los coches se ponen a adelantarnos por ellas, lo que esta estrictamente prohibido.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Hay diferencia perceptible en el uso entre una bici de 600 euros y una de 15mil euros?



hay una diferencia perceptible entre un dacia y un bmw?


----------



## mmm (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> hay una diferencia perceptible entre un dacia y un bmw?



Depende del motor.

Pero dado que una bici no lleva motor, es lo mismo en coches que en bicis?


----------



## NormanMan (8 Dic 2022)

no se va a vender de nada, hay que comprar la comida y pagar el piso de 70m2, prioridades.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> no se va a vender de nada, hay que comprar la comida, prioridades



En eso no te equivocas.. vienen tiempos donde el postureo se va a reducir dramticamente.


----------



## Pat Garrett (8 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que se vendan cosas materiales a precio de oro, no entiendo nada.
> 
> Bicis a 6 k, qué locura es esa?



Yo poseo una bici de ese pelo, comprada en 2008.

Puede parecer una barbaridad, pero vicios que tiene uno. Por cierto, todavía la conservo porque funciona perfectamente, y tiene miles de kilómetros a sus espaldas. No obstante, cada vez tengo más problemas para encontrar recambios. Mis colegas de ruteo cambian de bici cada dos o tres años, y andan lo mismo que yo.

No la cambio porque me sigue valiendo y si quisiera comprar el mismo modelo tendría que desembolsar 12mil pavos.

El problema no es que las bicis caras sean caras, es que cualquier bicicleta sencilla es muy cara.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pues si
> 1.- porque no se nos respeta la preferencia en el acceso y porque los coches se ponen a adelantarnos por ellas, lo que esta estrictamente prohibido.



Preferencia del ciclista en el acceso a la rotonda?

Supongo que te refieres al caso del grupo de ciclistas que el primero ya ha entrado en la rotonda, el cual hay que tratar como un único vehículo, cual camión largo, desde el primero al último, pero si vas a entrar en la rotonda, vayas sólo o en grupo, la prioridad la tiene el vehículo que está dentro, sea otro ciclista solo, en grupo, coche autobús o camión. He ido a buscar el número del artículo, es el 64.


Tema aparte y ya hablamos de vehículos en general, es el maravilloso mundo de las rotondas de dos o más carriles y los pilotos al volante y manillar haciendo rectos y saliendo de la rotonda desde el carril interior


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Coincido en que el ciclismo es un deporte caro. Ahora bien, no es lo mismo pasarse por una tienda de Pinarello o Specialized, que por un Decathlon. Al igual que no es lo mismo pasarse por un concesionario Porsche, que por el de Dacia.
> 
> Las mejoras tecnológicas, tomadas individualmente, te podrán parecer marginales, pero en conjunto no lo son. ¿Has probado alguna vez una bicicleta tope de gama?. Si tan marginales son estas mejoras, ¿porqué va el precio va a suponer un perjuicio para los jóvenes?, ¿no deberían ir igual en una más económica?
> 
> ...



El problema es el que te digo, no se trasladan los avances a las gamas bajas. Y las medias copian los sistemas de las gamas altas porque las marcas no te dejan otra opción. Un ejemplo: entre los topes de gama de carretera con discos y grupo eléctrico y las bicis baratas debería haber una gama media con frenos de herradura y grupos mecánicos de calidad, y eso está desapareciendo. Como consecuencia, la gama alta es prohibitiva, la gama media es cara y la gama baja es mala.

Por otro lado, hay detalles como las ruedas de 29" en montaña o el monoplato que ya alcanzan el nivel de timo. Te dan menos por más. Bicicletas más pesadas y con menos prestaciones que las de hace 15 años que son tres o cuatro veces más caras.

Y sí, sí he probado bicis top, así que creo que opino con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Yo poseo una bici de ese pelo, comprada en 2008.
> 
> Puede parecer una barbaridad, pero vicios que tiene uno. Por cierto, todavía la conservo porque funciona perfectamente, y tiene miles de kilómetros a sus espaldas. No obstante, cada vez tengo más problemas para encontrar recambios. Mis colegas de ruteo cambian de bici cada dos o tres años, y andan lo mismo que yo.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo al cambio de esas 2... una con 20 años y otra mas moderna.
Es caro si la cambias todos los años o cada 2 o 3... si la aguantas, y cuidandola bien, duran.... si divides por los años que la tienes te sale mucho mas barata que comprarte una bici de mierda cada 2 años.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Preferencia del ciclista en el acceso a la rotonda?
> 
> Supongo que te refieres al caso del grupo de ciclistas que el primero ya ha entrado en la rotonda, el cual hay que tratar como un único vehículo, cual camión largo, desde el primero al último, pero si vas a entrar en la rotonda, vayas sólo o en grupo, la prioridad la tiene el vehículo que está dentro, sea otro ciclista solo, en grupo, coche autobús o camión. He ido a buscar el número del artículo, es el 64.
> 
> ...



Me congratulo de que el hilo le sirva para actualizarse en el reglamento de circulacion, que pena que no lo hagan todos los demas.


----------



## Kurten (8 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Hace poco noticia de bicis bajo pedido, ahora sobran, este mundo te da una versión y la contraría, lo ideal para desequilibrar al borregomatrix.



En economia se llama "Efecto de telaraña", una disrupción temporal entre la oferta y la demanda hasta que se vuelve a alcanzar el equilibrio

Saludos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> En economia se llama "Efecto de telaraña", una disrupción temporal entre la oferta y la demanda hasta que se vuelve a alcanzar el equilibrio
> 
> Saludos



Va mas alla de eso... 
Las marcas antes cuidaban a las tiendas pequeñas porque era donde vendian... ahora tira de megastores cuando no empiezan a vender directamente... y eso es aplicable no solo al constructor del cuadro si no a los de los componentes...
Es un cambio completo en el canal de venta.

De todas formas a la bici le va a pasar lo que a los coches en la crisis del 2008, habeis vuelto a ver coches tuneaos? No la crisis dejo sin pelas a los que los llevaban y luego vinieron cambio normativos y out. A las bicis les va a pasar algo parecido. Ya shimano no te hace cambio mecanicos... y una bici normal son 105 di2 se te va a poner de salida en 4k... eso deja fuera a montones de ciclistas. Yo incluido.... por ahi salvo que reviente la bici que tengo no paso. Y en ese caso me busco un cuadro clasico le meto un grupo de 11 mecanico....


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (8 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Supongo que la Luna la veras al detalle
> 
> Has visto alguna banderita? Algún cochecito? Algún espejo?
> 
> Algún satélite?



No se puede alcanzar esa resolución ni de coña pero sí que te permite imaginar q el ocular es una ventana de una nave que sobrevuela la superficie de la luna a unos 2000kms, con permiso de las turbulencias atmosféricas. 

El día que una mayoría de humanos usen un telescopio, el nihilismo se apoderara de la especie, así que no aconsejo a nadie que viva cómodo en el diminuto escenario de su día a día, que ponga el ojo en el ocular.


----------



## JOF (8 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> La mayoría de frikis attw ciclistos ya compraron el trasto durante la época dura del Covid. La mayoría ya se aburrieron, sobre todo en cuanto caen cuatro gotas y hace un poco de frío.



Hombre en pleno invierno sal con la MTB por la sierra para hacer el 90% del recorrido con barro y con un frío de cojones a las 9 de la mañana. Yo ahora la tengo aparcada, no soy masoca. Si no vas a disfrutar de la MTB no salgas con ella porque le acabas cogiendo manía y no sales ya ni a partir de Marzo.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Me congratulo de que el hilo le sirva para actualizarse en el reglamento de circulacion, que pena que no lo hagan todos los demas.



Actualizarme? De reglamento nada nuevo. Los que se actualizan a hostias y pagando la reparación son los que se saltan las señales o hacen caso omiso de los carriles en las rotondas.

Otro clásico de mi zona es un cruce únicamente de carril bici con carretera, con stop para las bicis, que como tiene las marcas de carril bici, los peatones cruzan la carretera por él en lugar de por el paso de cebra que hay unos pocos metros más abajo, y ya hay más de uno que se lo ha llevado puesto un ciclista que, circulando por la carretera, se encuentra al peatón cruzando tó chulo por el carril bici en lugar de por el paso de cebra


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Actualizarme? De reglamento nada nuevo. Los que se actualizan a hostias y pagando la reparación son los que se saltan las señales o hacen caso omiso de los carriles en las rotondas.
> 
> Otro clásico de mi zona es un cruce únicamente de carril bici con carretera, con stop para las bicis, que como tiene las marcas de carril bici, los peatones cruzan la carretera por él en lugar de por el paso de cebra que hay unos pocos metros más abajo, y ya hay más de uno que se lo ha llevado puesto un ciclista que, circulando por la carretera, se encuentra al peatón cruzando tó chulo por el carril bici en lugar de por el paso de cebra



Paso de peatones.... ha visto alguna vez cebras atravesando dichos pasos?
Pero si, hasta los cojones estoy de que me digan por el carril bici... y este el runner con los cascos puestos, la mama con el carricoche , el abuelo con el taca taca, el del patinete haciendo el subnormal y el del coche sin carnet dando por culo.
Eso ya cuando el carril es transitable... que esa es otra.


----------



## JOF (8 Dic 2022)

Por donde yo la cojo con suelo arcilloso te digo que no mola tanto cuando se te acaban atascando las 2 ruedas jaja.


----------



## zirick (8 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Hombre en pleno invierno sal con la MTB por la sierra para hacer el 90% del recorrido con barro y con un frío de cojones a las 9 de la mañana. Yo ahora la tengo aparcada, no soy masoca. Si no vas a disfrutar de la MTB no salgas con ella porque le acabas cogiendo manía y no sales ya ni a partir de Marzo.



Antes de pasarme al motocross he salido a montar en bici o a correr lloviendo, nevando y helando que es peor. He disfrutado al máximo en cada tipo de clima y ahora lo sigo haciendo pero X10 de sensaciones.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Paso de peatones.... ha visto alguna vez cebras atravesando dichos pasos?
> Pero si, hasta los cojones estoy de que me digan por el carril bici... y este el runner con los cascos puestos, la mama con el carricoche , el abuelo con el taca taca, el del patinete haciendo el subnormal y el del coche sin carnet dando por culo.
> Eso ya cuando el carril es transitable... que esa es otra.



Acabas frenando para no llevártelos por delante.

Pues igual que los ciclistas que van por la acera, se saltan los semáforos como si con ellos no fuera la cosa o van todo follaos fuera de la calzada y sin carril bici, cruzan de repente por los pasos de peatones. No les pasa más porque aunque uno lleve la razón, acaba por priorizar evitar el choque antes que desgraciar al imprudente


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Hombre en pleno invierno sal con la MTB por la sierra para hacer el 90% del recorrido con barro y con un frío de cojones a las 9 de la mañana. Yo ahora la tengo aparcada, no soy masoca. Si no vas a disfrutar de la MTB no salgas con ella porque le acabas cogiendo manía y no sales ya ni a partir de Marzo.



Vaya un ciclista de pastel.
De los de coger la MTB para irse al chino a comprar un flash.


----------



## JOF (8 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Eso es otra tonteria porque quitarte 10 kilos de peso corporal, cuando llevas una bici de 10 kilos no hace que una vez perdidos esos 10 kg de peso hagas los mismos tiempos con una bici de 20 kilos que apenas puedes mover, y te lo digo yo que tengo bicis de todos los tipos y pesos, en una bici el peso influye mucho mas que en el propio cuerpo, y en donde mas influye es en las zonas altas de la bici y en donde las piezas dan vueltas, ruedas , platos, bielas, pedales...



Justo estaba pensando esto, menuda cuñadez eso de "Quitate kilos".

A ver, es cierto que cuanto menos pesas menos te cuesta, y no subes igual una cuesta si pesas 120 kilos y 1.70 que si pesas 60 con la misma altura, joder, pero no es directamente proporcional. Por ej yo peso unos 62 kilos y mi bici es de unos 14, si me pones 15 kilos más de lastre en la bici directamente no podría tirar de ella. En cambio alguien de 77 kilos con una mínima forma me puede dejar tirado perfectamente con la misma bici de 14.


----------



## JOF (8 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Vaya un ciclista de pastel.
> De los de coger la MTB para irse al chino a comprar un flash.



No has leído la parte donde digo que por donde cojo la MTB (en el pueblo) se me acaban atascando las ruedas por el tipo de terreno que es, arcilloso. No te digo ya lo que es atravesar los charcos que hay cada 2x3 que no los pasa ni el campeón del mundo


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> No has leído la parte donde digo que por donde cojo la MTB (en el pueblo) se me acaban atascando las ruedas por el tipo de terreno que es, arcilloso. No te digo ya lo que es atravesar los charcos que hay cada 2x3 que no los pasa ni el campeón del mundo



Excusas.

El verdadero biker, se tira a los charcos como el cochino jabalí.







Y si no se ahoga, sale con una sonrisa. Y se vuelve a tirar.


----------



## Demi Grante (8 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo, cuando tiro de MTB lo hago con la mía que tiene un cuadro de 11 kilos y de momento me vale. Pero cuando tenga cierta edad y quiera seguir haciendo rutas largas con la bici no tendré vergüenza ninguna en pillarme una e-bike.


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Tengo una buena máquina con carbono ligero, freno de disco, Dura Ace di2, llantas de carbono con perfil, etc. ¿Porqué?, Porque lo valoro, me lo puedo permitir y lo disfruto. Puedes ir un poco más rápido, bajar puertos de forma más segura, cambiar de marchas más suave, menos ruidos, menos fatiga de materiales, menos transmisión de vibraciones...
> 
> ¿Que puedes ir en una bici más barata?, por supuesto que sí, y disfrutar del ciclismo igualmente, de hecho tengo otra bicicleta en una segunda residencia, de las heróicas, una Mercier de los años 60, y también me doy buenos paseos, y me sirve para este propósito. Pero no es lo mismo, y si valoro las ventajas de algo, y me lo puedo permitir, pues me lo compro y punto.
> 
> ...



Qué marca es? Me quiero comprar una De Rosa. Prefiero una bici a una zorrupia.


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> follabicis sin duda
> es una maldita bicicleta , cuanto mas barata mejor
> y no he visto policias con yamaha u honda, se busca solidez.
> 
> ...



Desde el 1998 que empecé a montar, en pleno auge del fútbol, el ciclismo era el deporte más practicado de España o a la para que el fútbol. Ahora muy por encima del fútbol.

MAMA POLLA CICLISTA SUDADA DESPUÉS DE RUTA DOMINGUERA DE 6 HORAS BIEN FUERTE.


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Si las tiendas venden bicicletas a 6000 euros, es normal que cierren, cuanta gente puede pagar eso?



En la parte alta de WARCELONA cada vez se ven más bicis pepinazos y cada vez más gravel que valen una pasta. Creo que se empiezan a utilizar como símbolo de estatus (el AUDI de antes).


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Hay diferencia perceptible en el uso entre una bici de 600 euros y una de 15mil euros?



Yo diría que la transferencia de fuerza, rigidez y comodidad (baches). Cuando pase de una Olmo (media) a alta (Alan) nota una gran diferencia en las dos primeras variables.


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Justo estaba pensando esto, menuda cuñadez eso de "Quitate kilos".
> 
> A ver, es cierto que cuanto menos pesas menos te cuesta, y no subes igual una cuesta si pesas 120 kilos y 1.70 que si pesas 60 con la misma altura, joder, pero no es directamente proporcional. Por ej yo peso unos 62 kilos y mi bici es de unos 14, si me pones 15 kilos más de lastre en la bici directamente no podría tirar de ella. En cambio alguien de 77 kilos con una mínima forma me puede dejar tirado perfectamente con la misma bici de 14.



Ten presente que el peso te viene bien para rodar duro en el llano y sprintar (rocosidad) el aficionado al ciclismo ha cambiado y muchos no anhelamos ser como pantani sino como Van Der Poel o Van Aert (por eso el éxito del ciclismo). Peso de músculo, claro.


----------



## petete44 (9 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Desde el 1998 que empecé a montar, en pleno auge del fútbol, el ciclismo era el deporte más practicado de España o a la para que el fútbol. Ahora muy por encima del fútbol.
> 
> MAMA POLLA CICLISTA SUDADA DESPUÉS DE RUTA DOMINGUERA DE 6 HORAS BIEN FUERTE.



no se en que te basas pero la gente trabajaba y comenzaba el desempleo en los 90s no escuche jamas de running ni nada de eso y menos presencia en los medios de tales pajas


----------



## Charles B. (9 Dic 2022)

Si hay algo que me da más asco que un imbécil en bicicleta por la ciudad es un imbécil en patineta por la ciudad. No dudaré en atropellar a ambos con mi 4x4.


----------



## Ace Tone (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Son 1.047€ a día de hoy.



No puede ser tanto, porque lo que costó esa bicicleta (28.000 pesetas) representaba como un 25% del sueldo que tenía entonces mi padre, y no ganaba el equivalente a 4.200 euros de hoy en día ni de coña. Las 28 mil pelas del 84 son 500 euros actuales, como mucho, en cuanto a esfuerzo de compra.



Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y 28.000 pesetas en 1980 era una de las bicicletas BARATAS.



Eso ya lo dije yo: la mía era de las bicicleta de ese tipo más baratas de la tienda en aquel entonces. Y no fue en 1980, fue en el 84, que de año a año cambia la cosa en lo que respecta a las cantidades monetarias.


----------



## petete44 (9 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Si hay algo que me da más asco que un imbécil en bicicleta por la ciudad es un imbécil en patineta por la ciudad. No dudaré en atropellar a ambos con mi 4x4.


----------



## Julc (9 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Las de los biciclistos repentinados las venden sus viudas baratas.



Y los bicivorciados, que se vuelven a las clases de bachata que no madrugan y se cansan menos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esa bici es basica a decir basta... 7 marchas y ni cierre rapido para la rueda.
> Pero independientemente de... el fulano no le hace ni el mas minimo mantenimiento.
> En la puta vida he tenido un cassette y una cadena en esas condiciones.
> Y no lo he visto ni en bicis que he restaurado despues de estar 20 años paradas en un garaje.
> ...



Es la bicicleta más barata del Decathlon y es nueva, el dueño dice que si llueve o pillas humedad se pone así , yo de verla ya me asusté. Lo de las marchas no tengo ni idea pero de niño tenia una Bh sin cambio así que 7 marchas para hacer algo de ejercicio no está mal, vivo en zona bastante plana y no tengo intención de subir puertos con ella. Ni soy profesional ni lo voy a ser, la quiero solo para hacer ejercicio moderado.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## PACOJONES (9 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Si hay algo que me da más asco que un imbécil en bicicleta por la ciudad es un imbécil en patineta por la ciudad. No dudaré en atropellar a ambos con mi 4x4.



Seguro que eres de los que no duda en pitar a cualquier ciclista que se encuentre en su carril, pero cuando el ciclista te alcanza con el semáforo en rojo y te dice que bajes la ventanilla para decirte 4 cosas te haces caquita y tu coche por dentro huele a mierda recién defecada..

Al volante con la ventaja del motor sois muy valientes pero en el cara a cara unos putos cobardes y se os bajan los humitos rapidito panda de mariconas


----------



## Mr. Satan (9 Dic 2022)

vas a la tienda a por una bici de 26...ya no hay
vas a la tienda a por una bici montada con doble plato...ya no hay
vas a la tienda a por una bici bien montada y ligera que no pase de 2000€ ....ya no hay 


quiero que veáis esto:

Trek 8500. Fotos y peso. | Superventas 2022 y anteriores | Superventas


en el 2010 ibas a la tienda con 2000€ y salias con una bici brutal....ves hoy


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es la bicicleta más barata del Decathlon y es nueva, el dueño dice que si llueve o pillas humedad se pone así , yo de verla ya me asusté. Lo de las marchas no tengo ni idea pero de niño tenia una Bh sin cambio así que 7 marchas para hacer algo de ejercicio no está mal, vivo en zona bastante plana y no tengo intención de subir puertos con ella. Ni soy profesional ni lo voy a ser, la quiero solo para hacer ejercicio moderado.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Ese tio la tiene en el balcon de casa... 
eso es producto de tenerla a la intemperie.

Si la tienes dentro de casa, la limpias y la engrasas... es imposible que se ponga asi.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vas a la tienda a por una bici de 26...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici montada con doble plato...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici bien montada y ligera que no pase de 2000€ ....ya no hay
> 
> ...



Tal cual ... ese es tema.
Ahora todas las bicis te vienen con el combo... frenos de disco, llantas de carbono ( aunque sean un truño y pesen un cojon) mas cambio electronico... mas 2000 pavos.

Si quieres hacerte una bici decente por 2000-2500 pavos la receta es facil.

Te la tienes que hacer tu... Pillas un cuadro artesanal , un grupo mecanico y unas ruedas artesanales.

No encuentras ya ni una puta bici sin discos.


----------



## Busher (9 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> *Rockrider ST 540*



Gama alta... jajjajajajajajjajajajajajajaaajjajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajaj

Gensanta, que dolor de esgomago de tanto reir. Eso es como decir que un Dacia Logan es un coche de gama alta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Si hay algo que me da más asco que un imbécil en bicicleta por la ciudad es un imbécil en patineta por la ciudad. No dudaré en atropellar a ambos con mi 4x4.



Cuidado con estas cosas, que luego tienes un hijo, monta en bici, se lo llevan por delante y....

En fin me cuesta creer que lo digas en serio, y seas tan HIJO DE PUTA de verbalizarlo.


----------



## JimTonic (9 Dic 2022)

donde se pueden pillar cuadros decentes y componentes para hacerte la bici tu solo??


----------



## PACOJONES (9 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> donde se pueden pillar cuadros decentes y componentes para hacerte la bici tu solo??



Yo en una tienda conoci a un tio que competia y se la habia montado con piezas de aliexpress y me dijo que iba perfecta, toda de carbono, una de carretera.


----------



## PACOJONES (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vas a la tienda a por una bici de 26...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici montada con doble plato...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici bien montada y ligera que no pase de 2000€ ....ya no hay
> 
> ...



como que no, y por menos..









BICICLETA CONOR WRC SPECIAL SX Eagle 29 CARBONO Azul Claro


Bicicleta Conor de montaña con cuadro de carbono, horquilla Rock Shox Recon RL 100mm Air ( + Info )




www.differentbikes.es


----------



## NoRTH (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vas a la tienda a por una bici de 26...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici montada con doble plato...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici bien montada y ligera que no pase de 2000€ ....ya no hay
> 
> ...



correcto 

la burbuja que se ha generado en torno a las bicicletas las han creado los propios consumidores

yo tengo una bici del 2004 , una merida matts special edition disk

1000 leuros pelados con todo full XT , cuadro hydroforming y las famosas horquillas marzcochhi

cambiandoles 3 pijadas estaba incluso lista para competir 



hoy no te llegan 3000 palos para sacara algo parecido


----------



## jartandelatungla (9 Dic 2022)

Yo fui el feliz poseedor de un negocio de bicis (tienda+taller) hace ya años en el que fuimos pioneros en traer bicis eléctricas.

Mi opinión del tema.

Los márgenes son muy pequeños, la gente quiere gastar lo mínimo. Los que se verdad se gastan la pasta se van a tiendas muy especializadas o se las compran online. Las compras online: anda que no venían jetas a probar bicis para luego intentar comprarlas por un euro más barato online. La gran masa de compradores compran en Decathlon porque la bici que van a adquirir les va a sobrar para el uso que le van a dar. El mercado de bicis potente sigue estando en los ciclistas de fin de semana que se disfrazan de Batman para hacer sus rutas. Se gastan miles de euros en cualquier aderezo, pero nunca lo harán en una tienda que ellos no consideren "top" y normalmente online, como chainreaction o similar. La gente no compra coches online, bicis, sí.

El negocio de venta de bicis no da para mucho. Recuerdo que hace muchos años me di una vuelta por Amsterdam para ver el panorama de tiendas, y me sorprendió ver que había poquísimas. Lo que sí había son talleres, en los que trabaja una/dos personas. Eso y algo de segunda mano más algo de nuevas (por encargo, nada de stock), meterte con una gran marca es una inversión de locura.

Negocio poco rentable, márgenes bajos, mucha competencia, clientela poco fiel... Ni loco me vuelvo a meter ahí.


----------



## luvalab (9 Dic 2022)

Buen video oportunista y generico, cambia la palabra bicileta por ordenador, móvil, tablet, coches, motos, y te sirve de lo mismo. Todos los sectores, todos, vana sufrir porque a la gente no se le hace mas que meter miedo de que algo va a pasar y que lo vamos a pasar muy mal, y no gastan. El tema es que eso que va a pasar, lleva pasando 1 año.


----------



## luvalab (9 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> correcto
> 
> la burbuja que se ha generado en torno a las bicicletas las han creado los propios consumidores
> 
> ...



Hombre, hoy por mas o menos 1000€ si que sacas una de aluminio con xt total o casi total, y con horquillas mejores que las marzocchi. Hay las BH Expert que están muy bien, entre otras.


----------



## NoRTH (9 Dic 2022)

jartandelatungla dijo:


> Yo fui el feliz poseedor de un negocio de bicis (tienda+taller) hace ya años en el que fuimos pioneros en traer bicis eléctricas.
> 
> Mi opinión del tema.
> 
> ...




ejemplo de lo que tu dices 

estos llegaron a tener 17 tiendas ....se dice pronto 

Bicitotal achaca la caída de su ‘imperio’ a los bajos márgenes y la sobreoferta - CMD Sport


bicitotal en Galicia llego a tener 3 tiendas en Vigo , a dia de hoy han cerrado todos los etablecimientos 

en este caso me acuerdo que fue pionera en traer las bicis TREK a España 

marca que solian compaginar con la marca de la casa ATAK y una tercera que iba cambiando : Connor , Bh , Merida , Cube etc...


el hundimiento llego cuando los de TREK les quitaron la licencia comercial y abrir sus propias franquicias ; TREK STORE

que pasó¿ pues que basicamente despuede casi una decada afianzando clientes estos se largaron las boutiques de marca ....


repito en Vigo llegaron a tener 3 tiendas y estaban siempre a full de trabajo


----------



## NoRTH (9 Dic 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> Hombre, hoy por mas o menos 1000€ si que sacas una de aluminio con xt total o casi total, y con horquillas mejores que las marzocchi. Hay las BH Expert que están muy bien, entre otras.



nueva ?
ni de coña


----------



## cohynetes (9 Dic 2022)

jartandelatungla dijo:


> Yo fui el feliz poseedor de un negocio de bicis (tienda+taller) hace ya años en el que fuimos pioneros en traer bicis eléctricas.
> 
> Mi opinión del tema.
> 
> ...



asi soy yo,con la tonteria creo que me he gastado ya unos 12000 euros en bicis y complementos y nunca en tienda fisica

Engañan,careros,viven en una realidad paralela,cables de cambio 5 euros,llevate una talla mas grande porque lo digo yo

su miseria mi nutricion


----------



## NoRTH (9 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> asi soy yo,con la tonteria creo que me he gastado ya unos 12000 euros en bicis y complementos y nunca en tienda fisica
> 
> Engañan,careros,viven en una realidad paralela,cables de cambio 5 euros,llevate una talla mas grande porque lo digo yo
> 
> su miseria mi nutricion



si lo de las tallas acojonante 

con tal de sacarse la bici de encima


----------



## cohynetes (9 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> si lo de las tallas acojonante
> 
> con tal de sacarse la bici de encima



y como esa miles,cuando empece a probar hace 14 años:
"por menos de 1000 euros en esta tienda no encuentras nada decente"
"sram es una basura(era un gx) te monto un shimano por 300 (la bici me costo 500 euros)
"pues lo financias" peor que los concesionarios
Oye mira he encontrado esta bici online a ver si me la puedes intentar igualar y te la compro a ti,no te voy a dar problemas,yo la monto en mi casa,dinamometrica pasta de montaje y pista: NO

Pues a mamarla

Al final voy tirando de wallapop y outlet rebajas y demas y voy como un pincel sin que me estafen

Etxeondo,assos,la passione,bmc


Este hilo es un poema,gente financiando zapatillas de 250 euros porque "ejque prefiero tener el dinero en el banco"









¿Se está desinflando la burbuja?


Si después de comprar una bicicleta, no tienes dinero para pagar una avería de tu coche, entonces es que no deberías comprarte la bicicleta. Asi lo veo...




www.foromtb.com


----------



## Kapitoh (9 Dic 2022)

Normal que ya no vendan. El cliente medio era el tipico Paco que le llega la crisis de los 50 y le daba el venazo indurain. Se compran la bici, el pack con las mallas, las botellas y toda la parafernalia. Se pegan 6 semanas de verano haciendose rutas como flipados los findes hasta que viene el fresco o una lesion y no vuelven a montarse en una de esas. Lo llevo viendo años.


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> no se en que te basas pero la gente trabajaba y comenzaba el desempleo en los 90s no escuche jamas de running ni nada de eso y menos presencia en los medios de tales pajas



En plena explosión de Indurain no se llenaron las carreteras de globeros con el malliot del Banesto? Vete a cagar


----------



## Gorrino (9 Dic 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> Hombre, hoy por mas o menos 1000€ si que sacas una de aluminio con xt total o casi total, y con horquillas mejores que las marzocchi. Hay las BH Expert que están muy bien, entre otras.



CUBE fábrica bicis completamente válidas para 10000-15000 al año. Son alemanas y duran un huevo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (9 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Las 28 mil pelas del 84 son 500 euros actuales, como mucho



629,41€


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Saben que los ciclistas son gilipollas y se aprovechan de ellos...



Yo ando en bici desde que pude tenerme de pie. Demasiadas décadas ya.

Si. El porcentaje de gilipollas en el ciclismo actual es altísimo. Da susto ver en lo que se ha convertido los aficionados. Sobre todo los del estrava metido en el culo que ni saludan.

Pero TODOS saben perfectamente que casi ninguna bicicleta vale 6000Eur. Otra cosa es que se hagan los tontos y les pueda el fetichismo o el aparentar ser más que el otro gilipollas con mallot y acaben pagando lo que CUESTA y no lo que VALE.

Una bicicleta NUNCA puede valer más que una moto mediana. Es imposible, aunque esté hecha de trozos de nave espacial. No puede ser.

Y si, tengo varias bicicletas, todas prepandemia. Alguna mantengo del decathlon y algunas de marca de renombre. Y va a pasar mucho tiempo hasta que compre otra. Sigo manteniendo un ojo en los precios. Tengo en el punto de mira una de "4000Eur". Si bajara a "su precio" de 2000Eur, es muy posible que la compre.

Lo que dice el tío del vídeo es pura obviedad lógica.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> En plena explosión de Indurain no se llenaron las carreteras de globeros con el malliot del Banesto? Vete a cagar



Miguel Indurain es el tio que mas bicis ha vendido en este puto pais.
Pero es que fue marcharse el... y llegar Pantani... y bueno ese era un ciclista de los que se ve uno cada 30 años.

Los 3 mejores escaladores de la historia? Bahamontes, Gaul y Pantani.

Lo de Pantani fue una locura... era la medida de todas las cosas... un fenomeno tan efimero como incendiario.


----------



## Busher (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vas a la tienda a por una bici de 26...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici montada con doble plato...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici bien montada y ligera que no pase de 2000€ ....ya no hay
> 
> ...



Hay que evolucionar, maldito ludita ultraconservador...
¿Que te va bien con tu 26" triple plato y frenos de tiro central montada a tope, superligera, precisa, solida, fiable y facilisima de mantener...? Pues te jodes, que ya no hay repuestos de un minimo de nivel. Si tienes que cambiar algo por desgaste o rotura ya no hay nada del nivel de la bicicleta.
Rompe algo y te tocara poner un recambio de bicicleta "de terraza", de las de supermercado en tu pepinaco de titanio full XTR con aros crossmax y SID SL.
Asi es como ha de ser... para que te mueras del asco y tengas que invertir 3 o 4 mil pavos de vellon en una bicicleta PEOR que la que ya tienes, mas pesada y montada con menos nivel pero eso si... de 29", con ejes pasantes, pedalier "joloutes chupimega" y mucha cancamusa, que es lo mas importante porque la cancamusa aumenta la rigidez de la junta de la trocola en un 3%, cosa que es vital porque hasta ahora venias flexandola muchisimo con tus poderosisimas pedaladas aunque jamas lo hubieses notado, que no te enteras.

Ademas... ¿no ves que tus llantas no son "supertubeles" y no te puedes entretener rellenandolas de pringue regularmente tras sacar el pringue pegado de la vez anterior? Eso tampoco puede ser... para tener "flou" hay que llevar tubeless y con tus llantas no se puede.

Pero hay mas; ¿donde vas con todos esos cables, tubos y camisas por fuera del cuadro y ese manillar con cinco palanquitas... eso no se puede permitir, ¿no te da vergüenza?. Todo tubo, camisa o cable ha de ir por dentro del cuadro y hasta del manillar y potencia y en el manillar maximo cuatro palancas... frenos, cambio trasero y bloqueo de suspensiones. Si pones una mas para el cambio de platos ya tienes un "puesto de mando" demasiado saturado... no veas que diferencia tan abismal.

Y todo eso sin entrar en el eje de pedalier, que no se como aguantas aun con el "joloutes 2.0", que flexa mas que una gimnasta rumana. Tienes que poner el "joloutes 2.1" que gracias a sus 0,2 mm mas de anchura y su longitud mustinica optimizada para la gestion del "Dinamic transversal residual power control", ofrece una experiencia ciclistica completamente nueva y superior... perfecta... hasta que saquen el "joloutes 2.1.1", momento en el que el "joloutes 2.1" sera la puta mierda y el nuevo sera la perfeccion segun la revista BIKE y muchos youtubers para nada patrocinados por las marcas.

Y no me pongo a hablar de las cotas y angulos de los cuadros porque te haria llorar con solo relatarte cuan mejor es el "Stack" moderno con respecto al de la semana pasada.



Son ridiculos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Hay que evolucionar, maldito ludita ultraconservador...
> ¿Que te va bien con tu 26" triple plato y frenos de tiro central montada a tope, superligera, precisa, solida, fiable y facilisima de mantener...? Pues te jodes, que ya no hay repuestos de un minimo de nivel. Si tienes que cambiar algo por desgaste o rotura ya no hay nada del nivel de la bicicleta.
> Rompe algo y te tocara poner un recambio de bicicleta "de terraza", de las de supermercado en tu pepinaco de titanio full XTR con aros crossmax y SID SL.
> Asi es como ha de ser... para que te mueras del asco y tengas que invertir 3 o 4 mil pavos de vellon en una bicicleta PEOR que la que ya tienes, mas pesada y montada con menos nivel pero eso si... de 29", con ejes pasantes, pedalier "joloutes chupimega" y mucha cancamusa, que es lo mas importante porque la cancamusa aumenta la rigidez de la junta de la trocola en un 3%, cosa que es vital porque hasta ahora venias flexandola muchisimo con tus poderosisimas pedaladas aunque jamas lo hubieses notado, que no te enteras.
> ...



Yo a la gente que empieza se lo digo.
Pillate una bici cuadro de aluminio en sora... que era el ultegra de hace 20 años. Tienes una bici de 1000 euros que con 4 cambios la pasas de 8.5 kg a 7.7-7.8 por dos duros... Y no te compliques la cabeza mas.

Mi trek tiene bastante mas de 200.000 km en los 20 años que tiene. Le quite el ultegra de 9v.. por un force de 11v... y en que puta la hora que se me ocurrio. Bien es verdad que las manetas empezaban a ir mal y me di hostion pardo por culpa de eso... pero tenia que habele puesto unas sora nuevas y dejar lo demas... Pasa que uno es gilipollas y me jodia ponerle las sora.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> correcto
> 
> la burbuja que se ha generado en torno a las bicicletas las han creado los propios consumidores
> 
> ...



Pero si es que mil euros ya es una barbaridad para una bici, coño.

Una bici es un palo hierro con dos ruedas, no es nada más, pero como sois mongoles, las hay hasta de 12.000.

Me parece increíble.


----------



## Charbonnier (9 Dic 2022)

Es el mismo problema que hay con los coches, las motos etc.

Una moto de enduro, que el primer día que la estrenas la dejas hecha un cristo no te pueden pedir por ella 10.000 euros, cuando su precio debe ser 7.000 euros

Un coche tipo golf no te pueden pedir 38.000 euros, cuando su precio debe ser 25.000 euros.

Una bici eléctrica de doble suspensión no te pueden pedir 6.500 euros cuando su precio debería ser 4.000 euros o menos.

Una bici no eléctrica no te puede pedir 4.000 cuando su precio son 2.000.

Una BMW 1250 gs no te pueden pedir 26.000 pavos cuando su precio debería ser 22.000 loros con todos los paquetes. O una honda africa twin, que se les ha ido la olla con los precios.

Y encima que no haya.

Y así todo.

Los precios que pongo alternativos es porque en 2018 podías conseguir esos productos por esos precios más o menos y no había problemas de existencias o pocos. Estaba más o menos equilibrada la oferta y la demanda.

¿es por inflación?. NO. Solo una pequeña parte. Es por exceso de demanda ? NO, para nada, al contrario. Es porque faltan microchips? NO, eso es un camelo.

Es por escasez artificial, falta de confianza de los fabricantes en el mercado y demanda nicho? SI y mucho,. En 2007 se aprendió que los stocks abundantes son la muerte de las empresas de fabricación, que arrastra luego a las de comercialización. Los fabricantes ya no se fían del mercado ni de las ocurrencias de sus gobernantes, ni de que te encierren tres meses o te cierren la empresa el mismo tiempo. Prefieren vender al doble del precio su producto aunque vendan dos tercios menos: se ahorran costes fijos...fábricas más pequeñas, parte de la plantilla trabajando en sus casas y beneficio por producto muy superior. Y el de la Pyme o no tan pyme que manda fabricar a China se convierte en una especie de intermediario, con una pequeña nave y pocos empleados se basta.

Y esto luego repercute en el mercado de segunda mano que va en consonancia, al estar taponado el mercado de nuevo, con precios en lo usado disparados.

Tengo tres bicicletas para vender y alguna cosa más desde hace más de un año y lo estoy aguantando, por pereza y porque va a llegar un momento que la bici infantil de decathlon me van a dar más por ella que cuando la compré.


----------



## Busher (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Yo a la gente que empieza se lo digo.
> Pillate una bici cuadro de aluminio en sora... que era el ultegra de hace 20 años. Tienes una bici de 1000 euros que con 4 cambios la pasas de 8.5 kg a 7.7-7.8 por dos duros... Y no te compliques la cabeza mas.
> 
> Mi trek tiene bastante mas de 200.000 km en los 20 años que tiene. Le quite el ultegra de 9v.. por un force de 11v... y en que puta la hora que se me ocurrio. Bien es verdad que las manetas empezaban a ir mal y me di hostion pardo por culpa de eso... pero tenia que habele puesto unas sora nuevas y dejar lo demas... Pasa que uno es gilipollas y me jodia ponerle las sora.



Yo apuntaba mas alto. Mi idea de relacion calidad/precio "perfecta" era el 105 para carretera y el XT para montaña, pero la cosa no es esa; por mi hubiese llevado Dura-ace y XTR... SRAM ni con un palo, ni por wifi, ni bajo amenazas.
Lo que me jodia era el que montases un pepinaco a base de ir poco a poco mejorando partes y a los 5 años, cuando ya tenias el pepinaco al maximo de tus posibilidades, llegase la industria, sacase su "nuevo, mejorado e imbatible estandar" de direccion, pedalier, frenos o lo que fuese (pero que afectase al cuadro y sus posibilidades de compatibilidad cruzada entre piezas) y descatalogase lo anterior, obligandote a cambiar TODO para cambiar una parte... y por supuesto, ese cambiar todo suponia SIEMPRE irse a mas peso y menor calidad a igualdad de coste, llevandote de nuevo a la puta casilla de salida de la carrera de gasto que ya habias terminado.

Hace años ya que les mande A TOMAR POR CULO.


----------



## bloody_sunday (9 Dic 2022)

También en los poblados gitanos desde hace años se ven más bicis de 6000 euros que motos, joer como cambian los tiempos Eimmm
Pd- comprarte una bici de + de 500 pavos si no vas competir en algo, es que eres muy tonto, pero bueno de algo tienen que vivir los ladrones... Gracias a gente como vosotros...


----------



## PACOJONES (9 Dic 2022)

Esto es como los pisos, si no hubiera subnormales que los pagaran no tendrían el precio que tienen, pero si fulanito se la ha comprado y menganito también, no seré yo tan subnormal si también me la compro no??

Antes me juntaba con un grupo que era así…siempre había uno que era el primero en comprarse algo y después todo el rebaño detrás, aunque por lo menos se les veía felices disfrutando el capricho en comun y hablando de esto y aquello…


----------



## Charbonnier (9 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Yo apuntaba mas alto. Mi idea de relacion calidad/precio "perfecta" era el 105 para carretera y el XT para montaña, pero la cosa no es esa; por mi hubiese llevado Dura-ace y XTR... SRAM ni con un palo, ni por wifi, ni bajo amenazas.
> Lo que me jodia era el que montases un pepinaco a base de ir poco a poco mejorando partes y a los 5 años, cuando ya tenias el pepinaco al maximo de tus posibilidades, llegase la industria, sacase su "nuevo, mejorado e imbatible estandar" de direccion, pedalier, frenos o lo que fuese (pero que afectase al cuadro y sus posibilidades de compatibilidad cruzada entre piezas) y descatalogase lo anterior, obligandote a cambiar TODO para cambiar una parte... y por supuesto, ese cambiar todo suponia SIEMPRE irse a mas peso y menor calidad a igualdad de coste, llevandote de nuevo a la puta casilla de salida de la carrera de gasto que ya habias terminado.
> 
> Hace años ya que les mande A TOMAR POR CULO.



Por eso mismo y para eso mismo contratan a buenos ingenieros (sin H y con G). Para que lo hagan bien e ingenien productos y series incompatibles.
Lo mismo en coches, motos, electrodomésticos etc.

En maquinaria agrícola y tractores etc me ha comentado que es algo demencial, una locura, que tienes que pasar por el servicio oficial para todo sí o sí a precios de oro.


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Dic 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vas a la tienda a por una bici de 26...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici montada con doble plato...ya no hay
> vas a la tienda a por una bici bien montada y ligera que no pase de 2000€ ....ya no hay
> 
> ...



MELAFO!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Esto es como los pisos, si no hubiera subnormales que los pagaran no tendrían el precio que tienen, pero si fulanito se la ha comprado y menganito también, no seré yo tan subnormal si también me la compro no??
> 
> Antes me juntaba con un grupo que era así…siempre había uno que era el primero en comprarse algo y después todo el rebaño detrás, aunque por lo menos se les veía felices disfrutando el capricho en comun y hablando de esto y aquello…



La mitad del valor de un piso son impuestos.


----------



## Busher (9 Dic 2022)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> También en los poblados gitanos desde hace años se ven más bicis de 6000 euros que motos, joer como cambian los tiempos Eimmm
> Pd- comprarte una bici de + de 500 pavos si no vas competir en algo, es que eres muy tonto, pero bueno de algo tienen que vivir los ladrones... Gracias a gente como vosotros...



Gastarte lo que te salga de los huevos en lo que se te ponga en la punta de la polla es de ser libre y tener ese dinero.
El ciclismo es una aficion y desde ese momento es un gasto objetivamente superfluo... desde el primer al ultimo euro, desde la de 300 euros a la de 20.000.

Lo que venden bicicletas no son ladrones... si acaso los que manejan la industria son MANIPULADORES y mucjos de los aficionados son MANIPULABLES. No hay robo... son transacciones libres, nadie obliga coactivamente a nadie y digo esto sosteniendo a la vez que la industria es una autentica hija de puta que no respeta estandares para forzar a los aficionados a renovar constantemente monturas completas impidiendoles mantener "a nivel" las que ya tienen. Eso si lo digo, pero no roban... MANIPULAN y de esa manipulacion es tan facil salir como decidir que no les compras nada mas... PUNTO.

Yo hice eso cuando decidieron que el triple plato y las 26" eran "para niños y pobres"... que o me pasaba a 29" y monoplato o no tendria repuestos para mi pepinillo montado poco a poco hasta llevarlo a donde yo queria y podia.
Entonces decidi que no entraria en su juego, que le vendiesen sus mierdas "enhanced" a otro primo, que yo ya no pasaba mas por ese puto aro por el que ya pase (y no por mi gusto) con los frenos de disco y los ejes "pasantes" (valga la redundancia).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Gastarte lo que te salga de los huevos en lo que se te ponga en la punta de la polla es de ser libre y tener ese dinero.
> El ciclismo es una aficion y desde ese momento es un gasto objetivamente superfluo... desde el primer al ultimo euro, desde la de 300 euros a la de 20.000.
> 
> Lo que venden bicicletas no son ladrones... si acaso los que manejan la industria son MANIPULADORES y mucjos de los aficionados son MANIPULABLES. No hay robo... son transacciones libres, nadie obliga coactivamente a nadie y digo esto sosteniendo a la vez que la industria es una autentica hija de puta que no respeta estandares para forzar a los aficionados a renovar constantemente monturas completas impidiendoles mantener "a nivel" las que ya tienen. Eso si lo digo, pero no roban... MANIPULAN de esa manipulacion es tan facil salir como decidir que no les compras nada mas... PUNTO.
> ...



En ese punto estoy yo... no trago una mierda mas.


----------



## Busher (9 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Por eso mismo y para eso mismo contratan a buenos ingenieros (sin H y con G). Para que lo hagan bien e ingenien productos y series incompatibles.
> Lo mismo en coches, motos, electrodomésticos etc.
> 
> En maquinaria agrícola y tractores etc me ha comentado que es algo demencial, una locura, que tienes que pasar por el servicio oficial para todo sí o sí a precios de oro.



Asi es... antes en ciclismo habia estandares respetados; un eje de pedalier era universal, el diametro de la direccion tambien, la relacion de tiro de los cambios lo mismo, los ejes de ruedas, las roscas de frenos en los cuadros, los diametros de rosca de los platos, los sistemas de ruedas libres, los diametros de tijas de sillin... casi todo tenia uno solo o a lo sumo dos o tres estandares diferentes (tres ya era MUY RARO) en toda la industria, era facilisimo encontrar piezas nuevas de alta calidad compatibles con el 95% de las que ya tenias en tu bicicleta de hacia 10 o 15 años y habia un gran mercado de piezas de marcas paralelas, tanto mas baratas como mas caras (y mejores tambien) que las originales segun lo que buscases.

Ahora cada puta marca tiene sus dos o tres estandares propios que va bajando de las gamas altas hacia las bajas y al cabo de 10 años, lo que compraste siendo "tope de gama" ya no es compatible con las piezas tope de gama nuevas sino con las de gama baja... el nuevo tope de gama ya es diferente y para cambiar una cosa has de cambiar 10, a menudo incluyendo el cuadro.
Es como si tuvieses un Mercedes al que al cabo de 10 años ya no pudieses cambiarle las piezas por piezas Mercedes y tuvieses que ponerle piezas de Dacia. Eso hacen... pero a mi ya no. Ya me canse.


----------



## Ace Tone (9 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Asi es... antes en ciclismo habia estandares respetados; un eje de pedalierera universal, el diametro de la direccion tambien, la relacion de tiro de los cambios lo mismo, los ejes de ruedas, las roscas de frenos en los cuadros, los diametros de rosca de los platos, los sistemas de ruedas libres, los diametros de tijas de sillin... casi todo tenia un solo o a lo sumo dos o tres estandares diferentes (tres ya era MUY RARO) y era facilisimo encontrar piezas nuevas de alta calidad compatibles con el 95% de las de tu bicicleta de hacia 10 o 15 años y habia un gran mercado de piezas de marcas paralelas, tango mas baratas como mas caras (y mejores tambien) que las originales segun lo que buscases.
> Ahora cada puta marca tiene dos o tres estandares que va bajando de las gamas altas hacia las bajas y al cabo de 10 años, lo que compraste siendo "tope de gama" ya no es compatible con las piezas tope de gama nuevas sino con las de gama baja... el nuevo tope de gama ya es diferente. Es como si tuvieses un Mercedes al que al cabo de 10 años ya no pudieses cambiarle las piezas por piezas Mercedes y tuvieses que ponerle piezas de Dacia. Eso hacen... pero a mi ya no. Ya me canse.



No sabía que los fabricantes de bicicletas actualmente hacen esto, qué hijos de pvta.


----------



## cthulhu (9 Dic 2022)

No son sólo las bicis, todo lo relacionado con el ciclismo es absurdamente caro. 
Las mallitas y lycras parece que las hace Vuitton con pelo de unicornio. Por no hablar de un casco de corchopán hecho en China que cuesta más que uno de moto bueno.

Aparte de lo que pagas por una bici, hay que tener en cuenta el mantenimiento que tiene el material de gama alta. Con la excusa del peso está hecho de una manera tremendamente frágil de tal manera que una transmisión es prácticamente un consumible que dura pocos miles de km, una cadena poco más de mil, las suspensiones hay que llevarlas a una revisión cara cada 120 horas de uso y así todo.
El mantener una bici top sale por varios cientos de euros anuales si eres un tío que le hace 80-100 kms a la semana, que es bastante normal y quieres que todo funcione perfectamente.
Eso es más que un coche.


----------



## NoRTH (9 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> No son sólo las bicis, todo lo relacionado con el ciclismo es absurdamente caro.
> Las mallitas y lycras parece que las hace Vuitton con pelo de unicornio. Por no hablar de un casco de corchopán hecho en China que cuesta más que uno de moto bueno.
> 
> Aparte de lo que pagas por una bici, hay que tener en cuenta el mantenimiento que tiene el material de gama alta. Con la excusa del peso está hecho de una manera tremendamente frágil de tal manera que una transmisión es prácticamente un consumible que dura pocos miles de km, una cadena poco más de mil, las suspensiones hay que llevarlas a una revisión cara cada 120 horas de uso y así todo.
> ...



bien visto por que muchos se creen que por llevar el tope de gama les exime de pasar por el taller a hacer mantenimientos etc ...

es todo lo contrario

el que se compra una bici para ir a "correr" el tour deberia ser consciente de que las bicicletas de competición estan puestas a punto al dia ...

que para eso estan los mecanicos de equipo ....


y metete tu en una bici con cambio electronico sin cableado jojojo
no sales del puto taller ...


----------



## petete44 (9 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> En plena explosión de Indurain no se llenaron las carreteras de globeros con el malliot del Banesto? Vete a cagar



no la gente trabajaba , vos no evidentemente, los bicibobos no trabajarian


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (9 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de comprarme una del decathlon de gama alta por 500 euros
> 
> Saludos



Gama alta es a partir de 3500 eso que te has comprado debe ser un hierro


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> bien visto por que muchos se creen que por llevar el tope de gama les exime de pasar por el taller a hacer mantenimientos etc ...
> 
> es todo lo contrario
> 
> ...



Po esa razon yo me planto en el 11v mecanico...

Siempre me voy al pueblo con media docena de radios, un juego completo de cableado, la maquina de centrar las ruedas, un juego completo de rodamientos y la prensa para meterlos y sacarlos. Nunca nunca nunca he dejado de salir un dia por averia que no haya podido solucionar solito. Ahora a ver si tiene huevos a hacerlo con una moderna con todo el cableado interno y electronica.


----------



## Charbonnier (9 Dic 2022)

Lo peor que hay en las bicis es la conexion con las aplicaciones del móvil. Sobre todo las eléctricas.
Dependes de la marca para todo, te quedas a su merced con el culo en pompa.

Jamás vinculeis un producto a un móvil


----------



## estroboscopico (9 Dic 2022)

Electrónica en una bicicleta...., revisión de la suspensión...., mantenimiento cada x cientos de kms, bicicletas de decenas de K€, esto es un puto mal chiste....

Dadle a los pedales, putos gilipollas y compraos la bicicleta más barata que encontréis....

En alta competición está justificado gastarse 20K€ en una bicicleta, porque puede suponer una diferencia de 3 ó 4 segundos en un recorrido de decenas o cientos de kilómetros y eso puede suponer llegar el 4º o el primero, pero para alguien que coge la bicicleta los fines de semana, es absolutamente absurdo gastarse lo que vale un coche en un puto marco con dos ruedas. ¿Pero qué más os dará legar a donde queréis llegar 3 segundos antes o 3 segundos después? y que os gastéis dinero en gilipolleces no me importa, porque es vuestro dinero, pero no vayáis diciendo que es que "tú no sabes", que no sé de que??? que sois cuñaos subnormales.

Anda y que os den por el culo, putos bicicleteros domingueros de mierda....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Po esa razon yo me planto en el 11v mecanico...



2x10 MANDA.
La cadena dura MUCHO más y la catalina te salva de no pocas. Además no cruza y es barata.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Electrónica en una bicicleta...., revisión de la suspensión...., mantenimiento cada x cientos de kms, esto es un puto mal chiste....
> 
> Dadle a los pedales, putos subnormales....



Deja a los follabicis que camelen como ellos camelan...
y tu veta a hacer calceta... o a bailar los pajaritos en el Hogar del Jubilado,
que seguro que hay alguna abuela potente con la dentadura nueva.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> 2x10 MANDA.
> La cadena dura MUCHO más y la catalina te salva mucho.



Eso completamente correcto... he flipado lo rapido que se gasta un 11v respecto al de 9v.


----------



## Kurten (9 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Gama alta... jajjajajajajajjajajajajajajaaajjajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajaj
> 
> Gensanta, que dolor de esgomago de tanto reir. Eso es como decir que un Dacia Logan es un coche de gama alta.



Coño, pero para mi para empezar está de puta madre. No me seas elitista, forero bullshit!!!! (ah no, que es Busher, perdona)

Saludos


----------



## jartandelatungla (9 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> ejemplo de lo que tu dices
> 
> estos llegaron a tener 17 tiendas ....se dice pronto
> 
> ...



TREK, Specialized y otras marcas por el estilo han sido a las tiendas de bicis lo que Amazon al pequeño comercio y fabricante. Te usan y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo porque ya tengo mis "STORES"


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

jartandelatungla dijo:


> TREK, Specialized y otras marcas por el estilo han sido a las tiendas de bicis lo que Amazon al pequeño comercio y fabricante. Te usan y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo porque ya tengo mis "STORES"



Cuidado que ese modelo tiene las patas muy cortas.
Eso se basa en que haya efectivo de facil acceso a credito...
Como los tengan que rentabilizar a base de vender gama media-baja eso no dura un año abierto.


----------



## cohynetes (9 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Coño, pero para mi para empezar está de puta madre. No me seas elitista, forero bullshit!!!! (ah no, que es Busher, perdona)
> 
> Saludos



pero todavia sigues haciendo el ridiculo por aqui?


----------



## conelagualcuello (9 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> No sabía que los fabricantes de bicicletas actualmente hacen esto, qué hijos de pvta.



Actualmente dice...
Pocas piezas de la bici de Alberto Contador, podria usar hoy un participante del Tour...Y pocas piezas de la bici del Lance Armstrong hubiese podido usar el Contador...y pocas piezas de la bici de Indurain habria podido usar el Lance...pero MUCHAS piezas o componentes de la bici de Perico Delgado habrian funcionado correctamente en la bici de Indurain.


----------



## Ace Tone (9 Dic 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Actualmente dice...



Efectivamente, dije "actualmente" porque el forero al que contestaba explicaba que antes en ciclismo habia estandares respetados, de lo que se deduce que lo de no respetarlos es relativamente reciente.


----------



## Periplo (9 Dic 2022)

Trek Fuel EX 6 mas que de sobra para fardar,mil y piko de euros que costo...dura como una piedra,no la he oido crujir ni una sola vez...


----------



## PACOJONES (9 Dic 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Trek Fuel EX 6 mas que de sobra para fardar,mil y piko de euros que costo...dura como una piedra,no la he oido crujir ni una sola vez...



Una Trek de ese precio ahora es un hierro, como mi Cannondale Rush doble llanta 26 y tambien esta ahi como nueva


----------



## estroboscopico (9 Dic 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Trek Fuel EX 6 mas que de sobra para fardar,mil y piko de euros que costo...dura como una piedra,no la he oido crujir ni una sola vez...



Eso es lo que vale una moto de verdad y te gastas esa pasta y dices que no cruje... ,hombre por ese precio que has pagado lo mínimo no es que no cruja, es que la puedan heredar tus tataranietos.


----------



## shurfer (9 Dic 2022)

Llevo mas de 25 años sobre una bici y a mi lo que mas me ha molestado estos años ha sido el ir y venir de estándares en los últimos 10 años. Todo ello para prácticamente volver al mismo punto de partida, las gravel son las MTB que tuvimos (y yo aún tengo) hace 10 años.


----------



## Ele_SD (9 Dic 2022)

tampoco se han vendido en la vida patinetes de cualquier tipo y ahora arrasan las tiendas. La subnormalada media se mueve por modas, si el día de mañana hay mutaciones de caballos que pillan 200 todos a los establos.


----------



## estroboscopico (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Deja a los follabicis que camelen como ellos camelan...
> y tu veta a hacer calceta... o a bailar los pajaritos en el Hogar del Jubilado,
> que seguro que hay alguna abuela potente con la dentadura nueva.



Vale cuñao bicicletero, lo que tú digas....


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

shurfer dijo:


> Llevo mas de 25 años sobre una bici y a mi lo que mas me ha molestado estos años ha sido el ir y venir de estándares en los últimos 10 años. Todo ello para prácticamente volver al mismo punto de partida, las gravel son las MTB que tuvimos (y yo aún tengo) hace 10 años.



Pero al cuadruple de precio.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Vale cuñao bicicletero, lo que tú digas....



Que si tio, que hay gastarse 100 euros maximo.
Que somos todos idiotas menos tu.
Que puto dolor de tio.


----------



## estroboscopico (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Que si tio, que hay gastarse 100 euros maximo.
> Que somos todos idiotas menos tu.
> Que puto dolor de tio.



Lo que digas cuñao.


----------



## Genomito (9 Dic 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> El problema es el que te digo, no se trasladan los avances a las gamas bajas. Y las medias copian los sistemas de las gamas altas porque las marcas no te dejan otra opción. Un ejemplo: entre los topes de gama de carretera con discos y grupo eléctrico y las bicis baratas debería haber una gama media con frenos de herradura y grupos mecánicos de calidad, y eso está desapareciendo. Como consecuencia, la gama alta es prohibitiva, la gama media es cara y la gama baja es mala.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay detalles como las ruedas de 29" en montaña o el monoplato que ya alcanzan el nivel de timo. Te dan menos por más. Bicicletas más pesadas y con menos prestaciones que las de hace 15 años que son tres o cuatro veces más caras.
> 
> Y sí, sí he probado bicis top, así que creo que opino con conocimiento de causa.




Si se trasladasen los avances a las gamas bajas, éstas dejarían de ser bajas, ya que tendrían otro precio. El I+D hay que amortizarlo. Si te gastas un dineral en pagar una cohorte de ingenieros para que desarrollen un sistema que cambie por la voz (por decir algo), después lo tienes que repercutir en el precio final del producto de alguna manera.

En el ejemplo que has puesto, simultanear la fabricación de bicicletas con freno de zapata y de disco, implica dos hacer uso de dos cuadros distintos, y por tanto, dos líneas de producción distintas. Una debe desaparecer para ahorrar costes, ¿cuál?, pues la que produzca menos beneficios en atención a la demanda potencial y con arreglo a los estudios de mercado. Por éso desaparece el freno de zapata, al igual que en su día desaparecieron los vídeos Betamax. Es el mercado y la aplicación de medidas de eficicencia productiva. Por otra parte el freno de disco tampoco es lo que dispara el precio. Es un conjunto de elementos. Y si quieres gama media, también la hay, pero con las soluciones técnicas que ofrece el mercado en función de la demanda. Si la gente no comprase frenos de disco, se volvería al de zapata.

Por otra parte, es cierto que las bicicletas son más caras, pero la luz también es más cara, el ketchup es más caro y así todo.

Pasa algo similar con las zapatillas para correr. Ya no hay zapatillas "normales" y sin colorines. Y si quieres unas "buenas" cuestan un dineral, con una tela que se rompe con mirarla y total para ir pisando mierdas de perro, pero el que las valore y se las pueda permitir, que se las compre y me parece estupendo. Yo uso unas del Decathlon porque ni valoro ni saco provecho de los beneficios de unas buenas zapatillas, pero no por éso critico al que se las compra. Cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera.

Por cierto, da gusto debatir con gente como usted, con respeto y sin faltar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Actualmente dice...
> Pocas piezas de la bici de Alberto Contador, podria usar hoy un participante del Tour...Y pocas piezas de la bici del Lance Armstrong hubiese podido usar el Contador...y pocas piezas de la bici de Indurain habria podido usar el Lance...pero MUCHAS piezas o componentes de la bici de Perico Delgado habrian funcionado correctamente en la bici de Indurain.



A ver los grupos han ido subiendo de numero de marchas de modo constante asi que el grupo entero fuera cada 3-4 años...


Genomito dijo:


> Si los avances de la gama alta se trasladan a la gama baja, la gama baja ya no ser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy de la opinion que los chinos son los que se van a quedar el mercado por subnormalidad profunda del resto de comparecientes.

En cuanto marcas como microshift se pongan las pilas... y hagan 11 mecanicos y herraduras... ojito.

Que te pillas un marco abierto chino por 700, pavos, un grupo chino por 300, una ruedas de carbono por 500, y en el resto de cosas por poco mas de 200 pavos. Y te toca armartela a ti... si... pero les mandas a todos a la mierda. Y OJITO QUE LLEVAS UNA BICI DE 7KG.... para llegar a ese peso con discos... te tienes que gastar mucha tela.

Y cuidado que tampoco hace falta ser chino... que campagnolo... que practicamente puede hacer una gama a la carta... coge el centaur de 11v y le mete el triple de produccion.. y se crea algun grupo por encima que herede la tecnologia de 11v por encima del centaur
en 11 mecanico...

Dejan las 12v para electronicos... y las 11 para mecanicos... y vuelven a copar el mercado.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

A mi que me explique muy bien shimano porque necesito un di2 cuando esto cumple, con mucho mas de lo que necesito por la tercera parte del precio


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

El campy para armarlo solo necesito una dinamometrica y un destornillador.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Para que veamos un poco por donde va a ir el tema como sigamos en esta espiral de subnormalidad.









[Reportaje] Experiencia y montaje de una bicicleta de carbono de molde abierto y con un grupo Sensah — BiciRace


Jairo, un visitante de BiciRace de Colombia, nos ha enviado el siguiente breve reportaje donde explica el montaje de su bicicleta de carretera. Le agradecemos de antemano que haya compartido toda esta información. Como se ve usa muchos de los componentes que hemos comentado en entradas...




www.bicirace.com


----------



## Meñakoz (9 Dic 2022)

Compré por wallapop de segunda mano, una de montaña eléctrica que me cubre mis pequeños desplazamientos para recrearme. Pague 1000 euros, costaba nueva en el Corte Ingles 1500.

Un conocido se compró una Bianchi de corredor que pagó 7000 euros por ella y tuvo buena bronca con su mujer cuando le dijo lo que le había costado.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Yo por 100 cholos mas me compro un campagnolo aunque tenga una marcha menos.
Cuadro molde abierto y ruedas de artesano....

Y se pueden poner todos en fila india a comerme la polla.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Este tio.. como ejemplo de otros muchos.. te arma una ruedas cojonudas por dos duros.
Que le escribes un mail y practicamente te hace lo que le pidas...
y le pueden ir dando mucho por el culo a las marcas.

Y ojito que mi mejor bici es una trek y la otra que tengo es una wilier aero... pero que estamos en un plan que nos estamos flipando lo no escrito.





__





Carretera Zapata Archives - Doctor Wheel







www.drwl.es


----------



## snoopi (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A ver los grupos han ido subiendo de numero de marchas de modo constante asi que el grupo entero fuera cada 3-4 años...
> 
> Soy de la opinion que los chinos son los que se van a quedar el mercado por subnormalidad profunda del resto de comparecientes.
> 
> ...



y pàra hacer deporte hace falta ser tan subhnorbmales?

q mas dara hnacer 100 km en mallas a 1 hnora que a 55 min y 34 segundos??? van a mover el bar de sitio¿'

que nivel de retraso esto de las bmicis, pero que nivel de retraso


----------



## Genomito (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A ver los grupos han ido subiendo de numero de marchas de modo constante asi que el grupo entero fuera cada 3-4 años...
> 
> Soy de la opinion que los chinos son los que se van a quedar el mercado por subnormalidad profunda del resto de comparecientes.
> 
> ...




Del 12V al 11V no he apreciado diferencia sufiente como para cambiar el grupo entero. Es más, si te coges el casette 11-34 de 11V y de 12V, y los comparas, verás que el de 11V tiene una corona más para subir puertos especiales que el de 12V. Creo que la diferencia está al pasar de 9V a 10V. Aunque ésto ya es una cuestión muy personal. Hay gente que va con casettes de 9V y no necesitan cambiar el grupo.

Hace tiempo tuve un cuadro BH que mandé en tres ocasiones a fábrica porque tenía garantía de por vida. Ésa garantía y atención inmediata no creo que te lo ofrezca un chino. También es verdad que no vuelvo a cogerme ninguna BH. 

Por otra parte, no he probado grupos chinos. Hay opiniones contrapuestas. Aunque sí es verdad que hay elementos muy ligeros y muy bien de precio, como por ejemplo los sillines. Por motivos de seguridad yo no montaría un bici entera de piezas chinas, aunque reconozco que es una solución muy económica.

En relación a los grupos mecánicos, volvemos a problema de eficiencia productiva. Si a la mayoría de las empresas no les interesa dos líneas de producción, una para cuadro mecánico y otra para disco, y se quedan con el disco, ¿a quién le va a vender Campagnolo el triple de producción?


----------



## snoopi (9 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> No son sólo las bicis, todo lo relacionado con el ciclismo es absurdamente caro.
> Las mallitas y lycras parece que las hace Vuitton con pelo de unicornio. Por no hablar de un casco de corchopán hecho en China que cuesta más que uno de moto bueno.
> 
> Aparte de lo que pagas por una bici, hay que tener en cuenta el mantenimiento que tiene el material de gama alta. Con la excusa del peso está hecho de una manera tremendamente frágil de tal manera que una transmisión es prácticamente un consumible que dura pocos miles de km, una cadena poco más de mil, las suspensiones hay que llevarlas a una revisión cara cada 120 horas de uso y así todo.
> ...



con gente abmsurdabmente rfetrasada mental, salen precios abmsurdamente caros que pagan los retrasados mentales de las mallas.

Sion novedad.


----------



## Genomito (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Este tio.. como ejemplo de otros muchos.. te arma una ruedas cojonudas por dos duros.
> Que le escribes un mail y practicamente te hace lo que le pidas...
> y le pueden ir dando mucho por el culo a las marcas.
> 
> ...



Está bien saberlo, gracias


----------



## corolaria (9 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> y pàra hacer deporte hace falta ser tan subhnorbmales?
> 
> q mas dara hnacer 100 km en mallas a 1 hnora que a 55 min y 34 segundos??? van a mover el bar de sitio¿'
> 
> que nivel de retraso esto de las bmicis, pero que nivel de retraso






snoopi dijo:


> con gente abmsurdabmente rfetrasada mental, salen precios abmsurdamente caros que pagan los retrasados mentales de las mallas.
> 
> Sion novedad.




Menudo pedal que llevas, muchacho. Ya no te hace falta la bici, no.

Que lo disfrutes, que la vida son cuatro días y tres lloviendo.


----------



## snoopi (9 Dic 2022)

Ele_SD dijo:


> tampoco se han vendido en la vida patinetes de cualquier tipo y ahora arrasan las tiendas. La subnormalada media se mueve por modas, si el día de mañana hay mutaciones de caballos que pillan 200 todos a los establos.



Se han gastado morteradas de dinero en poner carriles bici , por donde vas con un patin y no te gastas un duro en seguros, gasoil etc etc. y te submes el vehniculo a casa o la oficina.

Si por 200-400 euros tiene medio de transporte q te lleve, es logico. Si pones patinetes a 1000 o 2000 o 7000 euros como las bicis de los retrasados, para eso te pillas un ciclomotor y ya.

El patinete simplemente es comodo y barato . Cuando se encarezca sera igual de ridiculo q una bici de 1000 o de 7000 euros, para bobos nada mas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Del 12V al 11V no he apreciado diferencia sufiente como para cambiar el grupo entero. Es más, si te coges el casette 11-34 de 11V y de 12V, y los comparas, verás que el de 11V tiene una corona más para subir puertos especiales que el de 12V. Creo que la diferencia está al pasar de 9V a 10V. Aunque ésto ya es una cuestión muy personal. Hay gente que va con casettes de 9V y no necesitan cambiar el grupo.
> 
> Hace tiempo tuve un cuadro BH que mandé en tres ocasiones a fábrica porque tenía garantía de por vida. Ésa garantía y atención inmediata no creo que te lo ofrezca un chino. También es verdad que no vuelvo a cogerme ninguna BH.
> 
> ...



Campagnolo y te pongo precios.. con ese grupo esta 100 euros por encima... y llevas un grupo de nivel y solido.
Y no te andas con experimentos chinos... EL cuadro de mi bici la wilier.. vale 3000 cholos... yo no me voy a pasar a disco en lo que no se rompa.... y la ultima bici.. la he tenido por 20 años... O sea, si en un futuro van cascando cosas.. y nadie me da soluciones... tardo dos tardes en cambiarle el grupo.. una mas de lo necesario porque lleva el cableado interior y hay que desarmar el pedalier entero para guiarlo...


----------



## snoopi (9 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Menudo pedal que llevas, muchacho. No te hace falta la bici, no.
> 
> Que lo disfrutes, que la vida son cuatro días y tres lloviendo.



Desde luego que una bici de 7000 euros no me hace falta, voy con una normal y corriente y me lleva sin mas. 

los otros 6750 euros, me los como, me los bebo y me los follo que la vida son dos dias y tres lllvoenmdo, como para ir tirando la pasta


----------



## corolaria (9 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> y pàra hacer deporte hace falta ser tan subhnorbmales?
> 
> q mas dara hnacer 100 km en mallas a 1 hnora que a 55 min y 34 segundos??? van a mover el bar de sitio¿'
> 
> que nivel de retraso esto de las bmicis, pero que nivel de retraso





snoopi dijo:


> Desde luego que una bici de 7000 euros no me hace falta, voy con una normal y corriente y me lleva sin mas.
> 
> *los otros 6750 euros, me los como, me los bebo y me los follo que la vida son dos dias y tres lllvoenmdo, como para ir tirando la pasta*




Me parece cojonudo.


----------



## Genomito (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Campagnolo y te pongo precios.. con ese grupo esta 100 euros por encima... y llevas un grupo de nivel y solido.
> Y no te andas con experimentos chinos... EL cuadro de mi bici la wilier.. vale 3000 cholos... yo no me voy a pasar a disco en lo que no se rompa.... y la ultima bici.. la he tenido por 20 años... O sea, si en un futuro van cascando cosas.. y nadie me da soluciones... tardo dos tardes en cambiarle el grupo.. una mas de lo necesario porque lleva el cableado interior y hay que desarmar el pedalier entero para guiarlo...



El "clic" de Campagnolo es inigualable. He tenido 2, un Daytona y un Record.

¿Llevas llantas de carbono con zapatas?, ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> El "clic" de Campagnolo es inigualable. He tenido 2, un Daytona y un Record.
> 
> ¿Llevas llantas de carbono con zapatas?, ¿Qué tal?



Aluminio... unas campy zonda. Ruedas de combate.


----------



## Genomito (9 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Aluminio... unas campy zonda. Ruedas de combate.



Ya me parecía. Son muy buenas y aguantan todo tipo de trato.

Otro problema de las zapatas es que no se llevan bien con el carbono. Ya hay que usar zapatas especiales, a veces no son compatibles... He visto gente tener que parar en bajadas pronunciadas por recalentamiento. Aunque si vives en una zona donde no tengas pendientes importantes, no hay mayor problema.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (9 Dic 2022)

Los subnormales follabicis emigran a nuevos pastos. Son tiempos duros para ellos. No saben sin pincharse la cuarta o aflojarse el bozal. 
Y la bici es lo de menos, no me quiero ni imaginar el dolor infinito que debe ser abrir un armario y ver las ridículas mallas y los accesorios que calzaban, a modo de carnés de subnormal. 
Y encima pagaban por ello
Al menos los de las bicis estáticas no necesitaban salir a la calle a hacer gala de su denigrancia
Oremos


----------



## biba ecuador (9 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286804
> 
> 
> Compré por wallapop de segunda mano, una de montaña eléctrica que me cubre mis pequeños desplazamientos para recrearme. Pague 1000 euros, costaba nueva en el Corte Ingles 1500.
> ...



Me parece cojonuda la afición que tiene tu conocido.......... no las bicis sino la de cabrear a la mujera


----------



## cthulhu (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de las bicis ya llevaba bastantes años en una nube de tontería, pero fue cuando terminó él encarcelamiento de la plandemia cuando la cosa se desmadró. 
Había millones de personas que siguieron cobrando su sueldo y literalmente no había ni en qué gastarlo, ni se podía tampoco realizar las actividades habituales de esa gente que eran viajar, restaurantes, etc. y entonces a muchos le dio por el “deporte” pero tampoco se podía hacer el habitual deporte de contacto o equipo, el personal estaba como loco por salir de casa, bajar la tripa del encierro y se lanzaron a comprar bicicletas. Se juntó todo, había dinero, muchos clientes y pocas bicis porque los pedidos y la producción se pararon.
El material de ciclismo que había en stock voló y apenas llegaba nada. Había listas de espera y la gente pagaba lo que fuera.

Las marcas aprovecharon para poner los precios por las nubes y lanzar oleadas de campañas de marketing, patrocinar influencers a cienes y lanzar “novedades” que dejaran (según ellos) obsoleto el material que en 2018-19 era top.
Se vendieron bicis a millones y mucha gente pagaba lo que fuese.

Ahora no hay ya ahorros, la gente va pelada con la inflación y el mercado ciclista está sobresaturado. Las marcas siguen poniendo unos precios absurdos y el resultado es que ya no se vende nada y hay mucho stock. La burbuja reventó.
Las bicis eléctricas se averían con una facilidad y frecuencia asombrosa y muchos las tienen paradas en el trastero criando telarañas.
Sigue habiendo flipados y mallitas abducidos por el marketing, pero sólo con eso no se vive, no son tantos en realidad.
El grueso de las ventas es la gama media-baja y en ese segmento prácticamente ya todo el mundo tiene bici.

Por otro lado, una bicicleta es un trasto grande y engorroso que estorba bastante si no lo usas y mucha gente compró por moda y su visillera ya le está diciendo que se deshaga del armatoste. Dentro de nada va a haber segunda mano a retorcer en un estado de prácticamente nuevo.

Para los que peor pinta la cosa es para las tiendas y las marcas pequeñas que se han cargado de material. Si la campaña de navidad es el desastre que parece va a ser, vamos a ver unos ofertones brutales en rebajas y bastantes cierres.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Me parece cojonuda la afición que tiene tu conocido.......... no las bicis sino la de cabrear a la mujera



Cabrear a la mujerA se considera deporte de alto riesgo 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de comprarme una del decathlon de gama alta por 500 euros
> 
> Saludos





tomac dijo:


> Gama alta dice...
> 
> Mira macho unas ruedas de batalla decentes para entrenar valen más que toda esa bicicleta.
> 
> Si tu estás contento con ella me parece perfecto, pero de gama alta no tiene nada. Es gama de entrada para quien quiera descubrir el ciclismo de montaña.





Kurten dijo:


> Es gama alta porque existen 2 modelos inferiores en Rockrider, y son gama media, por lo tanto este modelo es gama alta para Rockrider. Además, a pesar de lo que diga el troll @cohynetes , los materiales son de bastante calidac



*Tremendisimo owned a los flipadillos de las bicis, que no duran mucho tiempo junto a su dinero.*

Basta ya de tanta tontería, una bici de a partir de 500 euros es gama alta, porque una bici baratilla vale 100 y una bici intermedia vale 300. Que luego la gente se gaste miles de euros en ahorrarse unos gramos, mientras transportan a todas partes 40kg de manteca corporal, intentando emular a los ciclistas de La Vuelta a España o simplemente intentando llenar su vacío existencial con un aparato que poca gente de su entorno posee, allá ellos y sus subnormalidades...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Lo de las bicis ya llevaba bastantes años en una nube de tontería, pero fue cuando terminó él encarcelamiento de la plandemia cuando la cosa se desmadró.
> Había millones de personas que siguieron cobrando su sueldo y literalmente no había ni en qué gastarlo, ni se podía tampoco realizar las actividades habituales de esa gente que eran viajar, restaurantes, etc. y entonces a muchos le dio por el “deporte” pero tampoco se podía hacer el habitual deporte de contacto o equipo, el personal estaba como loco por salir de casa, bajar la tripa del encierro y se lanzaron a comprar bicicletas. Se juntó todo, había dinero, muchos clientes y pocas bicis porque los pedidos y la producción se pararon.
> El material de ciclismo que había en stock voló y apenas llegaba nada. Había listas de espera y la gente pagaba lo que fuera.
> 
> ...



NVTRICIÓN.

PARA HACER AÚN MÁS ESCARNIO, PIENSO CONTACTAR CON DIVERSOS TENDEROS Y EMPEZAR A REGATEARLES, SIN NINGUNA INTENCIÓN DE COMPRAR NADA, PERO QUE ELLOS CREAN QUE SÍ, Y ANTE SU NEGATIVA DE BAJAR PRECIOS ME REIRÉ EN SUS CARAS, Y AL NO COMPRAR NADA LES ENTRARÁN SUDORES FRÍOS Y ACELERARÉ SUS GANAS DE CERRAR SUS MIERDAS DE NEGOCIOS JAJJAJAJAJAJJA TOMA DEL FRASCO CARRASCO ESO POR TIMAR A LA GENTE DURANTE AÑOS, A LA PUTA RUINA .


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Dic 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> A ver si así las bajan de precio, las decentes digo..
> 
> Con las premium que hagan lo que quieran.
> 
> ...



TANTO DEPORTE PARA SEGUIR CON TONELADAS DE CELULITIS FIJAOS EN LA IMAGEN PREVIA DEL VIDEO


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Coño, pero para mi para empezar está de puta madre. No me seas elitista, forero bullshit!!!! (ah no, que es Busher, perdona)
> 
> Saludos



Lo que a cada cual le sirva, le guste, le convenga o se pueda permitir no hace que las cosas sean de una u otra gama o categoria.
Esa bicicleta es gama BAJA... no gama basura, pero si baja, un bicicleta decente para iniciacion, transporte o uso ludico esporadico sin demasiadas pretensiones deportivas. Ya esta. Eso es la bicicleta... y lo que es no cambia en funcion de si quien la compra lo hace acertando o equivocandose, por eleccion meditada o por pura necesidad.
La bicicleta es lo que es, del mismo modo que una bicicleta de muy alta gama de 10.000 pavos seguira siendolo aunque sea pesimamente escogida para su compra por un fulano que casi no sepa montar el bicicleta y que la vaya a usar para dejarla atada en la calle... creo que me explico.


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

shurfer dijo:


> Llevo mas de 25 años sobre una bici y a mi lo que mas me ha molestado estos años ha sido el ir y venir de estándares en los últimos 10 años. Todo ello para prácticamente volver al mismo punto de partida, las gravel son las MTB que tuvimos (y yo aún tengo) hace 10 años.



Eso es lo mas divertido de todo... que al final, tras haber movido el mercado durante varios lustros en lo que ellos llaman "evolucion", se ha llegado a un punto en el que hay gente que se baja de su doble con 15 y 15 cms de recorrido, frenos de MotoGP y demas, se monta en una gravel poco distinguible de la bicicleta de Tomac (la rueda trasera y ya...) y se baja hablando de sensaciones, de pureza de diversion, de emociones... ¿Para eso tanta mierda...? ¿No te imaginabas que a medida que te alejases de la montura con la que empezaste de chaval ibas a alejarte tambien de las sensaciones que trasmitia ese deporte? ¿No pensaste que ir por los senderos que eran un reto con una rigida de 26 y frenos cantilever usando una doble de enduro con ruedas de 29 y frenos casi de moto, te iba a aburrir, que solo irias mas deprisa pero no te ibas a divertir mas?

En fin...


----------



## conelagualcuello (10 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A ver los grupos han ido subiendo de numero de marchas de modo constante asi que el grupo entero fuera cada 3-4 años...



Tiene usted razón; hemos pasado de 7 piñones, bueno los pros 8, del año 1992, a los 12 o 13 actuales, y esto implica, SI, el cambio de muchas piezas y su consiguiente incompatibilidad.
Pero esto, aún siendo MUY CIERTO, no explica que haya tijas de sillín de tropecientos diámetros diferentes, aparte de tropecientas formas raras, y de que, por ejemplo, el diámetro del manillar por el sitio donde se une a la bici mediante la potencia, haya pasado de una pulgada, 25,4 milímetros, a pulgada y cuarto, 31,4 milímetros...lo que implica potencias diferentes...
El eje pedalier...dios mio el eje pedalier...hemos pasado del cuadradillo con tuercas/pistas de rodadura, al sellado ( el más mejor invento ciclista, y mataré al que me lo ose criticar ), y de ahí al sellado octalink, al sellado ISIS, que los dos fueron una mierda, creada exclusivamente para joder al rival comercial, y que duran una mierda ambos; y a los que van sin rosca empotrados a presión...todo para joder la marrana al usuario.


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Tiene usted razón; hemos pasado de 7 piñones, bueno los pros 8, del año 1992, a los 12 o 13 actuales, y esto implica, SI, el cambio de muchas piezas y su consiguiente incompatibilidad.
> Pero esto, aún siendo MUY CIERTO, no explica que haya tijas de sillín de tropecientos diámetros diferentes, aparte de tropecientas formas raras, y de que, por ejemplo, el diámetro del manillar por el sitio donde se une a la bici mediante la potencia, haya pasado de una pulgada, 25,4 milímetros, a pulgada y cuarto, 31,4 milímetros...lo que implica potencias diferentes...
> El eje pedalier...dios mio el eje pedalier...hemos pasado del cuadradillo con tuercas/pistas de rodadura, al sellado ( el más mejor invento ciclista, y mataré al que me lo ose criticar ), y de ahí al sellado octalink, al sellado ISIS, que los dos fueron una mierda, creada exclusivamente para joder al rival comercial, y que duran una mierda ambos; y a los que van sin rosca empotrados a presión...todo para joder la marrana al usuario.



No me hables de ejes de pedalier, que desde que metieron las putas mierdas de los pressfit todo fueron problemas de crujidos, rodamientos estropeados por entrada de agua y suciedad y demas lindezas.
No me gustaban los cuadradillos porque a veces sacar las bielas era un puto dolor de muelas, pero el sistema de cartuchos sellados se podia haber mantenido perfectamente con otros sistemas de anclaje de bielas diferentes sin caer en la mierda de los pressfit... y sobre todo podrian haber creado UN PUTO ESTANDAR, no dos docenas.


----------



## conelagualcuello (10 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Tremendisimo owned a los flipadillos de las bicis, que no duran mucho tiempo junto a su dinero.*
> 
> Basta ya de tanta tontería, una bici de a partir de 500 euros es gama alta, porque una bici baratilla vale 100 y una bici intermedia vale 300. Que luego la gente se gaste miles de euros en ahorrarse unos gramos, mientras transportan a todas partes 40kg de manteca corporal, intentando emular a los ciclistas de La Vuelta a España o simplemente intentando llenar su vacío existencial con un aparato que poca gente de su entorno posee, allá ellos y sus subnormalidades...



Estimado forero:
La bici de 500 pavos toda para usted, se nota que jamas se ha metido por el monte con una MTB de ese precio...cuando no falla el engranage al subir, baja al bajar piñones, llantas básicas que se desalinean al bajar un par de bordillos, horquillas duras como piedros...no voy a defender bicis de 15000 napos, pero para no tener problemas mecánicos, la MTB debe tener una calidad, y esa calidad implica un precio, y para una MTB con suspensión delantera, ese precio son 1500, 2000 si la queremos con suspensión total, y 1200 una de carretera.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No me hables de ejes de pedalier, que desde que metieron las putas mierdas de los pressfit todo fueron problemas de crujidos, rodamientos estropeados por entrada de agua y suciedad y demas lindezas.
> No me gustaban los cuadradillos porque a veces sacar las bielas era un puto dolor de muelas, pero el sistema de cartuchos sellados se podia haber mantenido perfectamente con otros sistemas de anclaje de bielas diferentes sin caer en la mierda de los pressfit... y sobre todo podrian haber creado UN PUTO ESTANDAR, no dos docenas.



Es que ahi es donde han encontrado la piedra filosofal.
Se acabo usar partes donantes entre varias bicis.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Tremendisimo owned a los flipadillos de las bicis, que no duran mucho tiempo junto a su dinero.*
> 
> Basta ya de tanta tontería, una bici de a partir de 500 euros es gama alta, porque una bici baratilla vale 100 y una bici intermedia vale 300. Que luego la gente se gaste miles de euros en ahorrarse unos gramos, mientras transportan a todas partes 40kg de manteca corporal, intentando emular a los ciclistas de La Vuelta a España o simplemente intentando llenar su vacío existencial con un aparato que poca gente de su entorno posee, allá ellos y sus subnormalidades...



Una bici de 500 pavos la metes por una trialera un poco jodida 30-40 veces y te la cargas.
Ahora si llamamos hacer montain-bike a darse una vuelta por la Casa de Campo o por un camino agricola... pues para eso si te vale...


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es que ahi es donde han encontrado la piedra filosofal.
> Se acabo usar partes donantes entre varias bicis.



Y sobre todo... es una incompatibilidad que afecta a dos de las tres partes mas caras y relevantes de una bicicleta... cuadro y trasmision. Despues te meten otra mierda nueva en los ejes traseras de rueda y ya te han jodido la tercera parte mas relevante... 8 o 10 años (maximo) y a cambiar de bici enterita tras cualquier rotura si quieres tenerla al nivel pretendido. Todo bien atado.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y sobre todo... es una incompatibilidad que afecta a dos de las tres partes mas caras y relevantes de una bicicleta... cuadro y trasmision. Despues te meten otra mierda nueva en los ejes traseras de rueda y ya te han jodido la tercera parte mas relevante... 8 o 10 años (maximo) y a cambiar de bici enterita tras cualquier rotura si quieres tenerla al nivel pretendido. Todo bien atado.



En mi circulo ciclista proximo aplaudian todas estas movidas... hasta que han ido viendo lo que hace mucho tiempo dije.
Esto va a terminar en una espiral de pasta sin fin...
La bici ya no la puedes desmontar tu... con lo que implica a nivel de facturas de taller, las piezas son para un grupo especifico con un tipo especifico... Se acabo hacer chapuza adaptaciones, y movidas... ahora va con la pieza que es.. o no va... y ya veremos como dentro de 5 años no hay stock de buena parte de esas piezas....

Yo es que cada vez lo tengo mas claro. La proxima cuadro de titanio, para freno rim, con cableado externo... y no me vuelvo a comprar otra.
A puntito estuve de comprarme un Nevi de ese estilo y anda que no me arrepiento.


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Una bici de 500 pavos la metes por una trialera un poco jodida 30-40 veces y te la cargas.
> Ahora si llamamos hacer montain-bike a darse una vuelta por la Casa de Campo o por un camino agricola... pues para eso si te vale...



Pero no es solo eso... es la calidad y precision de funcionamiento y la estabilidad de los ajustes...
Los que dicen esas gilipolleces de "bicicletas de 100 a 300 euros" suelen ser los mismos que (aparte de no haberse comprado una bicicleta en la vida, porque de 100 creo que ya no hay ninguna desde hace mucho) despues van con su hierro con la cadena saltando entre coronas hasta que no pueden mas y se paran, te acercas a ayudar, ves que su cambio trasero es de chapas troqueladas precariamente unidas con remaches de mierda y que da igual como lo ajustes, porque esta deformado y siempre va a ir mal..., se lo acabas "arreglando" forzandolo con la mano para "centrarlo" un poco y hale... ya puedes seguir, pero cambia esta puta mierda por un cambio decente, que este no aguanta el uso ni mantiene el reglaje, se deforma solo... Te dicen que gracias, al cabo de unos dias llevan la bicicleta al taller, les dan presupuesto para ponerles un "Alivio" como minimo decente y cuando ven que entre piezas y mano de obra es mas que la bicicleta entera, deciden tirarla y comprarse otra mierda igual que la anterior pero nueva, para repetir el proceso cada verano.
Tienen bicicletas de usar y tirar pero se creen mas listos que nadie.


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Estimado forero:
> La bici de 500 pavos toda para usted, se nota que jamas se ha metido por el monte con una MTB de ese precio...cuando no falla el engranage al subir, baja al bajar piñones, llantas básicas que se desalinean al bajar un par de bordillos, horquillas duras como piedros...no voy a defender bicis de 15000 napos, pero para no tener problemas mecánicos, la MTB debe tener una calidad, y esa calidad implica un precio, y para una MTB con suspensión delantera, ese precio son 1500, 2000 si la queremos con suspensión total, y 1200 una de carretera.



Tal cual.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Pero no es solo eso... es la calidad y precision de funcionamiento y la estabilidad de los ajustes...
> Mos que dicen esas gilipolleces de "bicicletas de 100 a 300 euros" suelen ser los mismos que (aparte de no haberse comprado una bicicleta en la vida, porque de 100 creo que ya no hay ninguna desde hace mucho) despues van con su hierro con la cadena saltando entre coronas hasta que no pueden mas y se paran, te acercas a ayudar, ves que su cambio trasero es de chapas troqueladas precariamente unidas con remaches de mierda y que da igual como lo ajustes, porque esta deformado y siempre va a ir mal..., se lo acabas "arreglando" forzandolo con la mano para "centrarlo" un poco y hale... ya puedes seguir, pero cambia esta puta mierda por un cambio decente, que este no aguanta el uso ni mantiene el reglaje, se deforma solo... y tr dicen que gracias. Al cabo de unos dias llevan la bicicleta al taller, les dan presupuesto para ponerles un "Alivio" como minimo decente y cuando ven que entre pieza y mano de obra es mas que la bicicketa entera, deciden tirarla y comprarse otra mierda igual pero nueva.
> Tienen bicicletas de usar y tirar pero se creen mas listos que nadie.



Y lo peor es que se van jugando los dientes y no lo saben.
Un dia la bici les da cualquier tonteria de esas que dices en una bajada a >30 por hora y se dan una hostia de ordago.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Tal cual.



cuentanos mas acerca de las equipaciones ciclistas..que opinas de rapha,etxeondo o assos?

y tu @Lord en el Centeno ?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Dic 2022)

Ropa de verano....
maillot del chino y para salidas cortas coulotte del chino, para salidas largas pues tengo dos un poco mas curiosos.
Con eso y en entretiempo chaleco mas manguitos, mas perneras

Ropa de invierno un buen windstopper... ahi no te libras, no pasar frio se paga, camiseta termica y coulotte largo y si hace mucho frio con perneras debajo.

Gasto muy muy poco en eso.

Las marcas que comentas... son de las mas caras, hay opciones de similar calidad por la mitad de dinero.


----------



## Busher (10 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y lo peor es que se van jugando los dientes y no lo saben.
> Un dia la bici les da cualquier tonteria de esas que dices en una bajada a >30 por hora y se dan una hostia de ordago.



Bueno... eso pueden evitarlo no metiendose en donde no deben, asi es que eso es ya mas cosa suya que de su triste montura. El problema de la montura es que no da ni una sola buena sensacion... ni de trasmision ni de rodaje ni de direccion ni de suspension... de NADA. Son todo ruidos, brusquedades, desajustes... y no porque sean "anticuadas" sinonporque son mierda. Llevan 21 marchas, frenos de disco (mecanicos... que frenan peor que unos V decentes) una horquilla de gomas delante y un muellaco sin amortiguador detras y se creen que por eso llevan algo comparable a una Santa Fe de hace 15 años. Si... mismo numero de marchas, discos, muelles... pero NADA ES DE LA MISMA CALIDAD. La buena de hace 15 años iba y podria seguir yendo como un reloj, un Campagnolo C-Record o un Shimano XT de hace 30 años ya funcionaba DE PUTISIMA MADRE, con menos de 21 marchas, pero de puta madre las que tenia y lo mismo con todo lo demas, mientras que la mierda de 300 pavos de ahora tiene mucha parafernalia pero toda de puto carton piedra y chapilla troquelada que funciona mal siempre y no aguanta dos embites sin desajustarse o romperse.
Pero oye... que por 300 euros ya son bicicletas de gama alta. Es como si dijesen que un Dacia Logan, con sus 100 cv, 6 marchas y frenos de disco es como un Mercedes de hace 30 años con esas mismas cosas, si... igualito.


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Desde luego que una bici de 7000 euros no me hace falta, voy con una normal y corriente y me lleva sin mas.
> 
> los otros 6750 euros, me los como, me los bebo y me los follo que la vida son dos dias y tres lllvoenmdo, como para ir tirando la pasta



Me parece estupendo.

De momento el gobierno no le obliga a comprarse una bici de 7000 € que no están pensadas para personas que no las valoran o no se lo pueden permitir, o ambas cosas. Si mañana saliese una campaña insitucional acusando de facha al que se compra bicicletas de 500 €, ya le digo yo que que los 7000 € se quedan cortos.

Pero creo que no se puede criticar al que se quema un billete propio de 500 € y se lo fuma a gusto porque tiene más. Después está el caso del progre que lo hace para seguir una moda de tantas y luego se queja porque pasa hambre, no llega a fin de mes y la culpa es de Franco.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Me parece estupendo.
> 
> De momento el gobierno no le obliga a comprarse una bici de 7000 € que no están pensadas para personas que no las valoran o no se lo pueden permitir, o ambas cosas. Si mañana saliese una campaña insitucional acusando de facha al que se compra bicicletas de 500 €, ya le digo yo que que los 7000 € se quedan cortos.
> 
> Pero creo que no se puede criticar al que se quema un billete propio de 500 € y se lo fuma a gusto porque tiene más. Después está el caso del progre que lo hace para seguir una moda de tantas y luego se queja porque pasa hambre, no llega a fin de mes y la culpa es de Franco.



Bici de 4000 pavos muy mal.

4000 pavos de iphone + ipad mas el lote completo e i-tonto... no problem.


----------



## snoopi (11 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Me parece estupendo.
> 
> De momento el gobierno no le obliga a comprarse una bici de 7000 € que no están pensadas para personas que no las valoran o no se lo pueden permitir, o ambas cosas. Si mañana saliese una campaña insitucional acusando de facha al que se compra bicicletas de 500 €, ya le digo yo que que los 7000 € se quedan cortos.
> 
> Pero creo que no se puede criticar al que se quema un billete propio de 500 € y se lo fuma a gusto porque tiene más. Después está el caso del progre que lo hace para seguir una moda de tantas y luego se queja porque pasa hambre, no llega a fin de mes y la culpa es de Franco.



el 99% de las personas que se gastan ese dinero en una bici es para el POSTUREO y les da igual moverse de aqui a 70 km que a 100 km , que es basicamente la diferencia de dar por culo durante 70 km o 100 km, tomarse la cervezas aqui o 100 metros mas alla.

El 99% de los que pasan con esas bicis por mi pueblo son 4 jubilados o 4 gilipollas que salen a posturear y ya. 

Despuesse ve gente que "aparenta" algo mas de nivle deportivo, pero que se salta todas las normas de trafico por que se cree superior, al llevar una bici cara.

Nadie obliga a gastarse 7000, pero dado que es un hilo de opinon, opino lo que opino y es que el 99% son retrasados mentales de gstarse esa pastra en una bici a la que jamas le van a sacar partido.

Mire, yo tengo mis aficiones. Tengo equipos opticos muy caros a los que saco partido , pero se que un nivel mas alto seria tirar el dinero. Me lo puedo pagar? claro. Pero seria postureo, nada mas. ¿seria mejor? claro, pero sin poder dar el uso profesional que requiere.

Tambien juego al billar y claro, hay tacos q dejan en la barra del bar y otros de 20 euros. Pero le aseguro que usted no va a jugar mejor por tener un taco de 5000 o uno de 500. ¿q es mejor el de 5000? correcto, pero solo el 0.001% de los jugadores mundiales serian capaces de ver y usar la diferencia.

Con las bicis lo mismo. A la mayoria le viene justo para subir una rampa, por mucho que lo facilite un mecanismo de 15000 euros, si fisicamente nmo estas........es TIRAR EL DINERO. Libre es es de ser asi de anormal, pero dejados estan.

Solo se opina, nada mas. Lo mismo que hay anormales en otros asuntos, como comprar un coche de 100.000 euros poara ir a 120 km/h

¿q es mejor que uno de 30.000.......? si bueno, en lo que no vas a usar si. Pero ¿a que postureas un webo?


----------



## Poseidón (11 Dic 2022)

Esto explicaria las ofertas que esta lanzando decarton desde hace unas semanas. En torno al 20%


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> el 99% de las personas que se gastan ese dinero en una bici es para el POSTUREO y les da igual moverse de aqui a 70 km que a 100 km , que es basicamente la diferencia de dar por culo durante 70 km o 100 km, tomarse la cervezas aqui o 100 metros mas alla.
> 
> El 99% de los que pasan con esas bicis por mi pueblo son 4 jubilados o 4 gilipollas que salen a posturear y ya.
> 
> ...



Tienes aficiones... pero no pasiones.


----------



## snoopi (11 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Bici de 4000 pavos muy mal.
> 
> 4000 pavos de iphone + ipad mas el lote completo e i-tonto... no problem.



es exactamente lo mismo. Me gusta que alguno se vaya dando cuenta


----------



## snoopi (11 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Esto explicaria las ofertas que esta lanzando decarton desde hace unas semanas. En torno al 20%



Se puede ser tonto un tiempo, mucho tiempo, muchiiiismo tiempo, pero al final el rey va desnudo y para pedalear........Lo mismo da de 300 que de 70000

Otra cosa es que usted sepa tirarse montaña abajo.......cosa que solo sabe el 0.0001% . Entonces si, debe usted llevar el mejor equipomposible para no matarse. Pero solo si sabes tirarte montaña abajo, que son 4 contados


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> es exactamente lo mismo. Me gusta que alguno se vaya dando cuenta



Yo a los demas no le digo que tienen que hacer con su dinero.
Que hagan con el lo que les salga de la polla. Ahora, si despues viene una mala temporada... no quiero ni que me de la brasa, ni que me pida un duro.

Mi unico hobbie que es pasion es la bici. Y no me gasto en una mas 4000 pavos.. y me dura 20 años. Es como comprarse una bici del decarton mierdera todos los años. Eso si... la cuido mas que muchos a sus hijos.


----------



## biba ecuador (11 Dic 2022)

La bici perfecta es la que te hace sudar un poco pero sin matarte y te hace volver a casa con una sonrisa 

Tengo 3: una doble, una rigida y una eléctrica (desde hace 1 mes) y con la que vuelvo sonriendo siempre, es con la eléctrica


----------



## Akela 14 (11 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> La bici perfecta es la que te hace sudar un poco pero sin matarte y te hace volver a casa con una sonrisa
> 
> Tengo 3: una doble, una rigida y una eléctrica (desde hace 1 mes) y con la que vuelvo sonriendo siempre, es con la eléctrica



Otro que me pica con la eléctrica.


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> el 99% de las personas que se gastan ese dinero en una bici es para el POSTUREO y les da igual moverse de aqui a 70 km que a 100 km , que es basicamente la diferencia de dar por culo durante 70 km o 100 km, tomarse la cervezas aqui o 100 metros mas alla.
> 
> El 99% de los que pasan con esas bicis por mi pueblo son 4 jubilados o 4 gilipollas que salen a posturear y ya.
> 
> ...




Aplicando lo que usted dice, habría que decir también que hay gente que se gasta 7000 €, pero que se podría gastar 30.000€ en una bicicleta, pero no lo hace porque ya no le va a sacar provecho. Aunque no se lo crea, con 7.000 € no te compras una bicicleta top.

Decir que hay anormales, excede de los términos en que se debería conducir la mera expresión de un parecer, es decir, no es opinar; en términos coloquiales es insultar.

Por otra parte, vuelvo a insistir en que cada uno hace con "su" dinero lo que le place. Tengo un conocido que se compró un Ferrari de segunda mano, ya que parece ser que sólo lo puedes comprar nuevo si antes has tenido otro, y anualmente en mantenimiento y sin averías, le salen fijos sobre esos 7.000 €. No sabe cambiarle una rueda ni le preocupa. Le da miedo adelantar camiones. No pasa de 140 ni cuesta abajo. ¿Podría ir en un Dacia Logan los domingos a su tercera o cuarta vivienda, que es para lo que lo usa?, evidentemente, pero no por éso es ningún anormal, porque es su dinero, y hace lo que le da la gana, y si se pasea en Ferrari para posturear, yo me río con él, pero no de él, porque es un buen tío y no soy envidioso. Me alegro por él de que tenga pasta suficiente para gastarla en caprichos.

También existe lo que podríamos llamar el postureo inverso, por ejemplo aparecer con el Dacia Logan entrando en una segunda o tercera vivienda para hacerte el humilde, o ponerte un smoking caro tres tallas más grande para aparentar que no encajas en esas formas, tal y como hace Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> La bici perfecta es la que te hace sudar un poco pero sin matarte y te hace volver a casa con una sonrisa
> 
> Tengo 3: una doble, una rigida y una eléctrica (desde hace 1 mes) y con la que vuelvo sonriendo siempre, es con la eléctrica



Para ese propósito que usted refiere, por supuesto. Ahora bien, para el que busca sufrir hasta la extenuación, arriesgar su vida bajando por un cortafuegos, o ir adelantando al resto aunque sea a costa de su propia salud, quizás necesite otra cosa. El fin justifica el medio.


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Yo a los demas no le digo que tienen que hacer con su dinero.
> Que hagan con el lo que les salga de la polla. Ahora, si despues viene una mala temporada... no quiero ni que me de la brasa, ni que me pida un duro.
> 
> Mi unico hobbie que es pasion es la bici. Y no me gasto en una mas 4000 pavos.. y me dura 20 años. Es como comprarse una bici del decarton mierdera todos los años. Eso si... la cuido mas que muchos a sus hijos.



Por ese precio, ya te puedes llevar algo de calidad para no ir oyendo crujidos, ni ruidos cadenciales, y no tener que ajustar el cambio cada dos salidas; y si no lleva cambio electrónico, te va a durar más de 20 años. Creo que hemos llegado a un punto donde es muy difícil mejorar. Por ejemplo 13V creo que ya es más un problema que una solución, la cadena más fina, con lo cual ya no es el precio, sino la menor duración, y más peso a la rueda, más torsión, y menor duración de la batería del cambio electrónico, y que casi te obligan a un monoplato para no duplicar desarrollos... pero en el momento en que los profesionales los monten, las marcas también lo montarán y es lo que hay. Tengo un par de casettes de 11V de repuesto por si acaso. Creo que el paso siguiente va a ser un cambio guiado por potenciómetro, es decir, que te cambie solo al llegar a determinado esfuerzo. Lo que sería un cambio automático, pero en bicicleta. Si es que no lo hay

Ya hay novedades que para algunos son prescindibles, como las cubiertas tubeless, las del líquido. Le dije al tendero que se las quedara y que me pusiera la cámara de toda la vida. He visto un pinchazo en carretera con el líquido, y no me veo en esas lides, a pesar de sus otras ventajas. Por otra parte, a mí me gusta ver la corona que llevo engranada con el di2 en el ciclocomputador. ¿Qué es una globerada?, y tanto, y además de las gordas, jajajaja, lo reconozco. Es un capricho y una chorrada, pero me lo puedo permitir sin pasar hambre.


----------



## cthulhu (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Se puede ser tonto un tiempo, mucho tiempo, muchiiiismo tiempo, pero al final el rey va desnudo y para pedalear........Lo mismo da de 300 que de 70000
> 
> Otra cosa es que usted sepa tirarse montaña abajo.......cosa que solo sabe el 0.0001% . Entonces si, debe usted llevar el mejor equipomposible para no matarse. Pero solo si sabes tirarte montaña abajo, que son 4 contados



Hombre, una cosa es que haya mucha tontería, mucho postureo y los precios de las bicis estén burbujeados y otra que me diga que para pedalear es igual una bici de 300 pavos que otra de 7.000.

Es como si me viene con que para echar un polvo es igual follarse a una Lumi vieja y gorda por 20 pavos que a una conejita del Playboy por 1.000. Diferencia hay mucha.


----------



## nebulosa (11 Dic 2022)

Que no se venden....mis ojos hasta ahora no lo ven.
En febrero os cuento.
Por otra parte ,dos tengo yo..de las caras y muy contento oye.
Espero me duren 20 años o más...hasta mi jubilación.


----------



## snoopi (11 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Aplicando lo que usted dice, habría que decir también que hay gente que se gasta 7000 €, pero que se podría gastar 30.000€ en una bicicleta, pero no lo hace porque ya no le va a sacar provecho. Aunque no se lo crea, con 7.000 € no te compras una bicicleta top.
> 
> Decir que hay anormales, excede de los términos en que se debería conducir la mera expresión de un parecer, es decir, no es opinar; en términos coloquiales es insultar.
> 
> ...



Cada uno se toma las palabras como desea. Anormal, es simplemente que se sale de la norma y lo normal, para hacer deporte en bicicleta es gastarse 200-300 euros y a pedalear, como maximo. 

Dicho esto, hay que se gilipollas para gastarse 7000 en una bici a la que no le vas a sacar partido o 100.000 a un ferrari que son bastante incomodos y tienen 2 plazas, cuando cuianquier utilitario moderno por menos de la mitad te da unas prestaciones y una comodidad de la leche. Asi que si, hay que ser anormal para comprase un ferrari, salvo y digo SALVO, que te vayas a circuitos de carreras y le pegues fuego alli.

Mi cuñado se gasta pasta en coches y motos, pero luego se alquila el circuito. CHAPó por el. es su dinero, su capricho y su problema. Pero gastarse 60.000 en un coche para llevar a los niños al colegio es de ANORMALES. Y entienda la palabra como lo que es. 

Mucho postureo que hace que la burbuja de la bici explote, el rey esta desnudo


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (11 Dic 2022)

Si los goyinos son capaces de cambiar dinero por una cosa llamada tulicoin, son capaces de pagar miles de euros por 2 ruedas con pedales. 

Todo reside en el dinero corrupto de la impresora, el valor de las cosas se ha distorsionado hasta un punto en el que pronto se partirá. Las mariconadas de las bicis son sólo un síntoma más. 


Los becerrazos follabalcones no entienden eso, simplemente siguen pastando todo lo pueden sin saber q el pasto es de plástico ellos solo ven hierbajos verdes que tragan sin parar, sin ser conscientes de que cuando hagan la digestión se irán todos a la mierda. Mientras mastican están felices de la abundancia, eso es lo único q ven esas reses humanas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Cada uno se toma las palabras como desea. Anormal, es simplemente que se sale de la norma y lo normal, para hacer deporte en bicicleta es gastarse 200-300 euros y a pedalear, como maximo.
> 
> Dicho esto, *hay que se gilipollas* para gastarse 7000 en una bici a la que no le vas a sacar partido o 100.000 a un ferrari que son bastante incomodos y tienen 2 plazas, cuando cuianquier utilitario moderno por menos de la mitad te da unas prestaciones y una comodidad de la leche. Asi que si, hay que ser anormal para comprase un ferrari, salvo y digo SALVO, que te vayas a circuitos de carreras y le pegues fuego alli.
> 
> ...



No insultas no...


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Cada uno se toma las palabras como desea. Anormal, es simplemente que se sale de la norma y lo normal, para hacer deporte en bicicleta es gastarse 200-300 euros y a pedalear, como maximo.
> 
> Dicho esto, hay que se gilipollas para gastarse 7000 en una bici a la que no le vas a sacar partido o 100.000 a un ferrari que son bastante incomodos y tienen 2 plazas, cuando cuianquier utilitario moderno por menos de la mitad te da unas prestaciones y una comodidad de la leche. Asi que si, hay que ser anormal para comprase un ferrari, salvo y digo SALVO, que te vayas a circuitos de carreras y le pegues fuego alli.
> 
> ...



Anormal y gilipollas, en términos coloquiales, son insultos. Llámale anormal a alguien a la cara, y luego me lo explicas.

Por otra parte, ¿cuál es la norma que impide que una persona no se pueda gastar lo que le de la gana para llevar los niños al colegio?. Si no hay norma, no hay anormalidad, y mucho menos exclusión normativa. Otra cosa sería hablar de un gasto ineficiente en términos estrictamente económicos, lo cual sería relevante en un estado de necesidad cierto, o de prioridades de gasto, cosa que no existe para ciertas personas.

Creo que cada uno puede gastarse su dinero en lo que le place, le sirva a sus fines o no. En eso consiste la libertad. Criticar el uso del dinero ajeno, es envidia. De ahí a criticar a Amancio Ortega por hacerse una queimada quemando sus propios billetes, no hay más que un paso, el paso al comunismo.


----------



## snoopi (11 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Anormal y gilipollas, en términos coloquiales, son insultos. Llámale anormal a alguien a la cara, y luego me lo explicas.
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿cuál es la norma que impide que una persona no se pueda gastar lo que le de la gana para llevar los niños al colegio?. Si no hay norma, no hay anormalidad, y mucho menos exclusión normativa.
> 
> Creo que cada uno puede gastarse su dinero en lo que le place, le sirva a sus fines o no. En eso consiste la libertad. Criticar el uso del dinero ajeno, es envidia. De ahí a criticar a Amancio Ortega por hacerse una queimada quemando sus propios billetes, no hay más que un paso, el paso al comunismo.



Oiga mire, lo normal es vender bicicletas de 200 euros , poco arriba o abajo, lo anormal es comprarlas de 7000. De las de 200 euros veras a patadas y de la s otras, tendras que ir a zonas de postureo para verlas , como en carreteras donde van ocupando la mitad del carril por que ellos lo valen.

La mayoria de la gente va al cole andando o en bus o tranvia o bici de 200 europs, patinete y demas, luego tienes a las 4 anormales que van en un coche de 4x4 que solo usan para eso.

Cada uno, como ya he comentado, puede gastarse el dinero en lo que quiera, pero no deja de ser una gilipollez o anormalidad hacerlo en segun quie circunstancias.

Si con una bici de 200 euros haces con el mismo esfuerzo fisico o deporte 40 km, gastarse 7000 para hacer 60 km es una solemne gilipollez. Pero que cada cual haga lo que quiera , lo mismo que lo hago yo opinando ¿algun problema? 

Con respecto a decirlo a la cara, pues sin problemas lo digo. Si un amigo se gasta eso en una bici lo primero que le dire, si sale el tema o me lo cuenta, que "hay que estar loco y que no es normal". ¿por que te molesta a ti mi opinion?

Mira, llevais años en el bucle de los gramos, por eso no quereis ni oir hablar de luces o matriculas. Por los gramos de peso. Lo smimo con otras piezas que si esta pijada que si esta otra.

Pues parece que coln la crisis ha explotado la tonteria y el rey esta desnudo. No te enfades, era cuestion de tiempo, para pedalear, con 200 euros sobra (o menos)

Si amancio quema sus billetes, pues sera otro anormaL haciendo anormalidades. Nadie quema el dinero normalmente.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Dic 2022)

Ya era hora de que explotase la burbuja de la bicicleta. No son normales esos precios


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Oiga mire, lo normal es vender bicicletas de 200 euros , poco arriba o abajo, lo anormal es comprarlas de 7000. De las de 200 euros veras a patadas y de la s otras, tendras que ir a zonas de postureo para verlas , como en carreteras donde van ocupando la mitad del carril por que ellos lo valen.
> 
> La mayoria de la gente va al cole andando o en bus o tranvia o bici de 200 europs, patinete y demas, luego tienes a las 4 anormales que van en un coche de 4x4 que solo usan para eso.
> 
> ...



¿Porqué critica e insulta al que hace un uso del dinero que usted no haría?


----------



## PACOJONES (11 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> ¿Porqué critica e insulta al que un uso del dinero que usted no haría?



Porque es un anormal


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (11 Dic 2022)

Como los relojes. Es más exacto un Casio de 50€ que un Rolex


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (11 Dic 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> Yo me compre este año una BH TopLine del 2002 por 40€ y mas feliz que una perdiz. Me doy mis paseos junto al mar y voy exactamente por el mismo sitio por donde va la gente con bicis de 2000€.
> 
> De cuando en cuando es bueno echarle un ojo al gitanopop



Y tanto. Yo he comprado un barco de vela ligera clase Europa impecable, con dos juegos de velas y un carro de varada que ya valían el doble.

Eso si, no para ir a las Olimpiadas. En cuanto una clase deja de ser olímpica salen las gangas. Los que compiten se deshacen de material en perfecto estado sólo porque les molesta guardarlo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya era hora de que explotase la burbuja de la bicicleta. No son normales esos precios



Ciclista de toda la vida... y esto ni tiene logica ni es sano.
Las bicis han sido caras toda la vida, pero lo de ahora es absurdo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (11 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> y pàra hacer deporte hace falta ser tan subhnorbmales?
> 
> q mas dara hnacer 100 km en mallas a 1 hnora que a 55 min y 34 segundos??? van a mover el bar de sitio¿'
> 
> que nivel de retraso esto de las bmicis, pero que nivel de retraso



No lo sabes bien. El otro día comprándome un cortavientos más caliente para ir con la bici el dependiente me dijo que una talla menos sería mejor porque no se me harían tantas arrugas y tendría un mayor rendimiento.

Me quedé a cuadros y solamente pude que soltar una carcajada.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Dic 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No lo sabes bien. El otro día comprándome un cortavientos más caliente para ir con la bici el dependiente me dijo que una talla menos sería mejor porque no se me harían tantas arrugas y tendría un mayor rendimiento.
> 
> Me quedé a cuadros y solamente pude que soltar una carcajada.



No te lo ha dicho con malicia... si te queda grande... el aire entra por las mangas, y su funcion que es mantenerte caliente se pierde. Es incluso peor.. porque te va metiendo aire frio contra el sudor caliente...


----------



## JOF (11 Dic 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> Hombre, hoy por mas o menos 1000€ si que sacas una de aluminio con xt total o casi total, y con horquillas mejores que las marzocchi. Hay las BH Expert que están muy bien, entre otras.



Con eso no pasas de un Deore en Shimano o un SX de SRAM. Para tener grupo XT de 1.500 mínimo para arriba.


----------



## PACOJONES (11 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No te lo ha dicho con malicia... si te queda grande... el aire entra por las mangas, y su funcion que es mantenerte caliente se pierde. Es incluso peor.. porque te va metiendo aire frio contra el sudor caliente...



Y la aerodinamica a partir de 40 parece que no pero se nota un guevo


----------



## Gorrino (11 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Si hay algo que me da más asco que un imbécil en bicicleta por la ciudad es un imbécil en patineta por la ciudad. No dudaré en atropellar a ambos con mi 4x4.



Y yo no dudaré en abrir fuego y dejarte como un colador con mi STI Executive so imbécil.


----------



## Gorrino (11 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Con eso no pasas de un Deore en Shimano o un SX de SRAM. Para tener grupo XT de 1.500 mínimo para arriba.



Depende de los kilómetros que hagas y nivel de cuesta cabrismo.


----------



## Genomito (11 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ciclista de toda la vida... y esto ni tiene logica ni es sano.
> Las bicis han sido caras toda la vida, pero lo de ahora es absurdo.



En el período 2020-2021 subieron sobre un 50%. Ha sido mucho y de golpe. Y no creo que se trate de una burbuja de las marcas, ya que si alguna quisiese romper el mercado, bajando un 30% lo haría, y todavía le quedaría margen. Creo que hay pocos fabricantes de grupos, Shimano y Sram monopolizan en mercado y lo condicionan. Y por otra parte, el precio del carbono de calidad no es barato. 

Creo que la poca competencia de los fabricantes de componentes esenciales, en un momento de aumento súbito de la demanda ha originado un efecto monopolizante de contención de la producción y aumento de beneficios, y precisamente para éso, para evitar la burbuja, ya que si aumentasen la producción, podría llegar un momento en que tuviesen que comerse el stock. De ahí la lista de espera. De momento no veo la burbuja, hay demanda suficiente para mantener los precios, y con la inflación subyacente que hay, no creo que vayan a bajar, en el mejor de los casos, mantenerse, pero bajar, no creo. Aunque después de ver a la selección de Marruecos, cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Deusvult93 (11 Dic 2022)

Me la suda tengo una BH california


----------



## JOF (11 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Depende de los kilómetros que hagas y nivel de cuesta cabrismo.



Las 2 mías MTB es que son de grupo SX y DEORE jeje por eso sé bastante bien el precio (750 y 900 euros). Y lo que decía, las MTB de grupo XT no bajan de 1.500-1.800 en aluminio, estuve mirando decenas y decenas de bicis, y si te vas a cuadro de carbono hablamos ya de +2.300

Me podrán decir que es una puta mierda, pero me costaron como digo 750 y 900 (para el pueblo y mi casa), y estoy encantado la verdad:
1.800 kms la primera "temporada" 2021 y 1.100 la segunda 2022. La verdad es que flipo con los pastizales que se gasta la peña para hacer menos kms que yo, que ya es bastante Paco. 







Para ir por estos caminos que son los típicos, me va más que de sobra:


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2022)

Yo me compré bici hace ya cinco años, y las veo a la venta en wallapop por más de lo que costó nueva , me costó 320 y era una señora bici; ahora las veo por 350 usadas y están reservadas en wallapop , alucino lo que está pasando con las bicis


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Las 2 mías MTB es que son de grupo SX y DEORE jeje por eso sé bastante bien el precio (750 y 900 euros). Y lo que decía, las MTB de grupo XT no bajan de 1.500-1.800 en aluminio, estuve mirando decenas y decenas de bicis, y si te vas a cuadro de carbono hablamos ya de +2.300
> 
> Me podrán decir que es una puta mierda, pero me costaron como digo 750 y 900 (para el pueblo y mi casa), y estoy encantado la verdad:
> 1.800 kms la primera "temporada" 2021 y 1.100 la segunda 2022. La verdad es que flipo con los pastizales que se gasta la peña para hacer menos kms que yo, que ya es bastante Paco.
> ...



Eso son caminos muy faciles ... es que aqui estamos hablando de otra cosa.
De meterte en pistas de la sierra y no solo para descenso.

Para andar por ahi cualquier bici de gama baja-media te hace el servicio, para eso una bici de 500 pavos.. como el que decia paginas atras te sirve.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> En el período 2020-2021 subieron sobre un 50%. Ha sido mucho y de golpe. Y no creo que se trate de una burbuja de las marcas, ya que si alguna quisiese romper el mercado, bajando un 30% lo haría, y todavía le quedaría margen. Creo que hay pocos fabricantes de grupos, Shimano y Sram monopolizan en mercado y lo condicionan. Y por otra parte, el precio del carbono de calidad no es barato.
> 
> Creo que la poca competencia de los fabricantes de componentes esenciales, en un momento de aumento súbito de la demanda ha originado un efecto monopolizante de contención de la producción y aumento de beneficios, y precisamente para éso, para evitar la burbuja, ya que si aumentasen la producción, podría llegar un momento en que tuviesen que comerse el stock. De ahí la lista de espera. De momento no veo la burbuja, hay demanda suficiente para mantener los precios, y con la inflación subyacente que hay, no creo que vayan a bajar, en el mejor de los casos, mantenerse, pero bajar, no creo. Aunque después de ver a la selección de Marruecos, cualquier cosa es posible.



El mercado lo mueve shimano.. y esta en el mismo plan que campagnolo cuando tenia ese mismo poder.
Y lo que va a conseguir es que venga otras marcas.

Yo insisto...los fabricantes chinos lo que tienen es unas manetas que son una mierda todos.
Eso tiene dos soluciones, fusilar las manetas de los dos grandes.. o ordago a la grande.

Haces un cambio electronico basado en arduino... open source.. y les revientas el mercado de mecanico y de electronico...
Los hundes de por vida. Y hacer un cambio electronico fiable no es dificil... el tema esta en hacerle un buen software.


----------



## cthulhu (12 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Las 2 mías MTB es que son de grupo SX y DEORE jeje por eso sé bastante bien el precio (750 y 900 euros). Y lo que decía, las MTB de grupo XT no bajan de 1.500-1.800 en aluminio, estuve mirando decenas y decenas de bicis, y si te vas a cuadro de carbono hablamos ya de +2.300
> 
> Me podrán decir que es una puta mierda, pero me costaron como digo 750 y 900 (para el pueblo y mi casa), y estoy encantado la verdad:
> 1.800 kms la primera "temporada" 2021 y 1.100 la segunda 2022. La verdad es que flipo con los pastizales que se gasta la peña para hacer menos kms que yo, que ya es bastante Paco.
> ...



El Deore es un grupo cojonudo, duro, preciso, fiable, duradero. Es exactamente igual en funcionamiento que el XT, excepto en alguna función de las manetas. Lo único que pesa más, pero con un Deore puedes hacer exactamente lo mismo y con menos miedo a que casque que con un XTR, que es más cuqui y farda mogollón, pero mucho más frágil.
Para mí es gama alta por un precio razonable. Ahora se me echarán encima los fans del gramo.

El Sram Sx no lo quiero ni en pintura, el Nx tampoco, el GX ya me parece bueno.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> El Deore es un grupo cojonudo, duro, preciso, fiable, duradero. Es exactamente igual en funcionamiento que el XT, excepto en alguna función de las manetas. Lo único que pesa más, pero con un Deore puedes hacer exactamente lo mismo y con menos miedo a que casque que con un XTR, que es más cuqui y farda mogollón, pero mucho más frágil.
> Para mí es gama alta por un precio razonable. Ahora se me echarán encima los fans del gramo.
> 
> El Sram Sx no lo quiero ni en pintura, el Nx tampoco, el GX ya me parece bueno.



Pienso igual que tu.
Mi bici lleva xt.. porque xtr cuesta un paston... y en la mtb andar tan al gramo... da mas disgustos que otra cosa.


----------



## el tio orquestas (12 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No te lo ha dicho con malicia... si te queda grande... el aire entra por las mangas, y su funcion que es mantenerte caliente se pierde. Es incluso peor.. porque te va metiendo aire frio contra el sudor caliente...



Simplemente no me venía liso, se hacía un poco de hueco entre hombro y pectoral.

Sé que no lo dijo con malicia, pero el tipo me soltó que mucha gente lo quiere lo más apegado posible para que no se hagan arrugas y les frene el viento.


----------



## el tio orquestas (12 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Eso son caminos muy faciles ... es que aqui estamos hablando de otra cosa.
> De meterte en pistas de la sierra y no solo para descenso.
> 
> Para andar por ahi cualquier bici de gama baja-media te hace el servicio, para eso una bici de 500 pavos.. como el que decia paginas atras te sirve.



Eso es lo que hago yo. Me pillé esta Bicicleta Montaña Rígida ORBEA Onna 50 2022 - Buhobike (la más barata de la tienda donde fui a comprármela).

Carriles bici, pistas sencillas o vías verdes (o algún que otro camino algo más pedregoso pero a nivel técnico de un niño de 7 años). Porque lo que de verdad me gusta es el ciclismo de ruta pero no tengo huevos a meterme en carretera contra coches, furgonetas y camiones. Más que nada porque he conducido por trabajo lo suficiente como para saber que la carretera está lleno de subnormales.


----------



## Lleveria (12 Dic 2022)

Aquí cada uno se puede gastar lo que se le ponga en la polla y pueda . Cierto es que una bici no vale lo que piden ahora ni de coña. Ni por ingeniería ni por materiales ni por horas de trabajo...Pero es la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Y si la peña se gasta la panoja en una bici de 6000 pavos porque las vainas traseras son 2 milímetros más largas ( esto es verdad ) porque acaban de descubrir que con esos 2 milímetros ya no tiene que flexar tanto el carbono pues entonces la seguirán vendiendo a 6000 o incluso la subirán a 8000 ya puestos... Que no digo yo que a nivel profesional eso no sea una ventaja por la cual hacer ese desembolso ( que lo dudo ). Pero a nivel amateur como el 95 % de los que practicamos ciclismo estoy seguro de que ni lo notamos. ( por lo menos yo ). Yo voy con una bici de segunda mano comprada por 1000 euros ( nueva valia 3100 ) de 26" con 3 platos y para lo que hago yo me vale y me sobra. En su día era muy buena bici pero ahora me ve la gente y me dice que como puedo ir con ese "trasto". Pues bien a la mayoría de esos que suelen llevar esas bicis de 6000 pavos les meto caña subiendo, bajando y llaneando con ese trasto y no soy Contador así que como yo les digo - No es la flecha sino el indio. Si la gente quiere ir aumentando la burbuja de las bicis adelante porque yo no voy a participar. Y para la gente que quiera comprarse algo decente no tiene nada más que mirar en el mercado de segunda mano. Hay muy buenas bicis casi nuevas a un precio comedido.


----------



## DEEP (12 Dic 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Llevan 21 marchas, frenos de disco (mecanicos... que frenan peor que unos V decentes) una horquilla de gomas delante y un muellaco sin amortiguador detras y se creen que por eso llevan algo comparable a una Santa Fe de hace 15 años. Si...



¿Te refieres a Santa Cruz? Santa Fe no me suena de nada.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Dic 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Santa Cruz? Santa Fe no me suena de nada.



Deja al cuñado, que está inspirado inventando historias.


----------



## Busher (12 Dic 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Santa Cruz? Santa Fe no me suena de nada.



Sasto. Error de ROM... Santa Cruz, omo podria haber puesto S-Works, Yeti o cualquiera de las marcas "premium" que son o fueron.
La idea es que ahora vas a grandes superficies, especialmente si son generalistas y no deportivas y ves hierracos obscenos que "en numeros" tienen lo mismo... mismo numero y recorrido de suspensiones y relaciones de cambio, discos, medidas... a priori y a la vista de quien no entiende, ofrecen lo mismo que las super tope de gama de hace 15 años, solo que estas cuestan 300 euros y aquellas costaban 3.000.
Autenticas gangas, maquinotes a precio de derribo...
La realidad es que son mierdacas sin parangon, autenticos montones de hierros mal diseñados, peor colocados y absolutamente inutiles (a veces hasta peligrosos) para la practica deportiva.

Hay hasta marcas especializadas en ofrecer ese tipo de subproductos de apariencia "sofisticada" por tres perras, hechos, por supuesto, a base de piezas basura. Una de las mas extendidas de ellas tiene nombre de museo famoso... seguro que algunos ya sabeis de cual hablo.
Hacen bicicletas para engañar a incautos, montones de hierros con apariencia de bicicleta "con muchas cosas" pero todas ellas malas de solemnidad y acaban siendo mostruosidades fragiles, pesadisimas y sin mas virtud que el servir para epatar a los que no saben de material ciclistico y hacer reir a los que si saben.

Si el comprador es de los que no saben, obviamente se cree que tiene algo de "Alta Gama"... aunque su basculante adquiera vida propia en cada fuerza lateral y parezca que va en un vehiculo articulado, su "amortiguador" trasero sea un muelle que le tiene rebotando un rato tras cada compresion (como pasaba en las BH California de "amortiguador" central de hace 35 años), sus frenos de disco mecanicos frenen menos que cualquier freno cantilever bien ajustado y su horquilla este mas tiesa que la mojama... pero es alta gama, hoiga.


----------



## Dolores de la Regina (12 Dic 2022)

Durante la plandemia quise comprarme una bici pero las subieron todas de precio con las excusa que nada yegaba de china y que las que tenian eran las unicas en toda ejpaña y que por eso el precio

Ahora que se las metan por el O-G-T


----------



## snoopi (12 Dic 2022)

Aerodinamica para que????? Sales a hacer deporte o a que? No vas a batir ningún récord,sales a pedalear un rato y llegas hasta donde llegas, nada más .

Todo lo demás es gilipollez extrema. La ropa ancha es más cómoda y no.te.tiene q entrar aire por ningún lado. Son todo gilipolleces 




PACOJONES dijo:


> Y la aerodinamica a partir de 40 parece que no pero se nota un guevo


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El mercado lo mueve shimano.. y esta en el mismo plan que campagnolo cuando tenia ese mismo poder.
> Y lo que va a conseguir es que venga otras marcas.
> 
> Yo insisto...los fabricantes chinos lo que tienen es unas manetas que son una mierda todos.
> ...



este sabe

ayer vi un axs chinorri por 500 en aliexpress, rollo sensah..

que si que hoy no te gastas los 500 en el cambio chinorri pero que con dos cupones se queda en 400 y en cuanto abran la lata,a chuparla


----------



## PACOJONES (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Aerodinamica para que????? Sales a hacer deporte o a que? No vas a batir ningún récord,sales a pedalear un rato y llegas hasta donde llegas, nada más .
> 
> Todo lo demás es gilipollez extrema. La ropa ancha es más cómoda y no.te.tiene q entrar aire por ningún lado. Son todo gilipolleces



Que no te importe a ti no quiere decir q no me importe a mi, quien eres tu para decidir lo que le tiene que importar a los demas o no?

Y te vuelves a equivocar porque a veces precisamente se trata de batir un record personal, en tiempo, distancia,velocidad media,altitud...y la aerodinamica es un aspecto a tener en cuenta.

La verdad que no se que hago perdiendo el tiempo explicandole esto a un cenutrio como tu, supongo que para el que piensa igual que tu lo lea y se de cuenta que para algunos la evolucion personal no es ganar mas dinero o follarse a una tia mas buena, sino tambien la superacion fisica deportiva, en donde tambien importa el aparato, ya sean unas bambas, una raqueta o una bicicleta


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> este sabe
> 
> ayer vi un axs chinorri por 500 en aliexpress, rollo sensah..
> 
> que si que hoy no te gastas los 500 en el cambio chinorri pero que con dos cupones se queda en 400 y en cuanto abran la lata,a chuparla



Los pulsadores de un electronico son mas baratos que el mecanismo del mecanico.
La cuestion... a la gente le tienes que dar 1.- fiabilidad, 2.- sencillez.
Es muy dificil que el electronico se imponga si no es open source... la marca puede hacer contigo lo que le salga de los cojones.. y la gente por ahi no va a entrar tan facil.

Esto bien hecho... 
y se follan el mercado entero.


----------



## snoopi (12 Dic 2022)

No estás ba


PACOJONES dijo:


> Que no te importe a ti no quiere decir q no me importe a mi, quien eres tu para decidir lo que le tiene que importar a los demas o no?
> 
> Y te vuelves a equivocar porque a veces precisamente se trata de batir un record personal, en tiempo, distancia,velocidad media,altitud...y la aerodinamica es un aspecto a tener en cuenta.
> 
> La verdad que no se que hago perdiendo el tiempo explicandole esto a un cenutrio como tu, supongo que para el que piensa igual que tu lo lea y se de cuenta que para algunos la evolucion personal no es ganar mas dinero o follarse a una tia mas buena, sino tambien la superacion fisica deportiva, en donde tambien importa el aparato, ya sean unas bambas, una raqueta o una bicicleta



No estás batiendo NADA. estas trucando tu tiempo. Si con la misma ropa haces 10 y otro día 9 , ese es tu récord. Si modificas las cosas no es récord de nada, juegas en otra liga. Es hacerse trampas al solitario.

Y como te digo, te puedes gastar 1 millón en hacerte trampas al solitario, pero ahí se queda. Trampas pagadas libremente con tu dinero y es tu problema.

Pero si abres un hilo público , deberas escuchar q es una anormalidad o payasada gastarse 7000 en hacerse trampas a uno mismo .
Tu no evolucionado NADA , te haces trampas. Es como ponerte a correr con viento a favor, claro q corres más.... No te jode. Y cuesta abajo y si te pones motor.

Cenutrio es creer , que por tener 500 gramos menos de bici y levar una cazadora ajustada, eres mejor por llegar 1 min antes. No llegas antes por tu forma física o tu esfuerzo deportivo, llegas 1 MIN ANTES POR QUE TR HACES TRAMPAS AL SOLITARIO y encima pagas un pastón para hacértelas.

Pon un motor y verás como llegas antes jajajjaja.

Que una pelota sea mejor o una raqueta mejor , no mejora tu forma física ni tu velocidad. Mejora el tiro. Pero tú contrincante hace lo mismo por lo que vas bis a bis. Tu corres más rápido que otro por qué te haces trampas al solitario . Pagas 7000 y así vas más deprisa q otro con una bici de 300 euros. Pero es q juegas con TRAMPAS. 

En los deportes q dices, todos juegan con la misma regla. 

Por eso sois el deporte de los dopados, de las trampas. Y encima alardeais de ello.

Es como si otro deportista fardara de ir dopado jajajjaja tremendo el mundo de la bici


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Aerodinamica para que????? Sales a hacer deporte o a que? No vas a batir ningún récord,sales a pedalear un rato y llegas hasta donde llegas, nada más .
> 
> Todo lo demás es gilipollez extrema. La ropa ancha es más cómoda y no.te.tiene q entrar aire por ningún lado. Son todo gilipolleces




Te ves asi... pero en bici.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (12 Dic 2022)

Expectación en las tiendas fronterizas con Portugal ante la rebaja del IVA de las bicicletas - CMD Sport


El reciente anuncio de que Portugal rebajará a un 6% el IVA de las bicicletas a partir del próximo mes de enero provoca reacciones contrarias entre los responsables de tiendas de bicicletas próximas al país vecino.




www.cmdsport.com





*Tras el anuncio de que en enero pasarán a tener un 6% de ese impuesto*
*Expectación en las tiendas fronterizas con Portugal ante la rebaja del IVA de las bicicletas*
*Unos anuncian una “hecatombe” y otros que “vaya a haber un auge de la competencia”*
(1-12-2022). El reciente anuncio de que Portugal rebajará a un 6% el IVA de las bicicletas a partir del próximo mes de enero provoca reacciones contrarias entre los responsables de tiendas de bicicletas próximas al país vecino. Mientras unos sostienen que puede representar “una hecatombe”, otros no creen no que se vaya a producir un aumento de la competencia con las tiendas portuguesas.


----------



## ferrys (12 Dic 2022)

Aquí todos son Zugastis a los que les regalan las bicis de +6.000 euracos. 
Lo curioso del deporte este es que hasta para cambiar una cubierta lo llevan al mecanico. Te encuentras casos de inútiles profundos. Van a cambiar una cadena y parece que sea un trabajo de precisión.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

Ese video explica muy bien por donde podemos ir... como sigan tocando el cipote.


----------



## PACOJONES (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> No estás ba
> 
> 
> No estás batiendo NADA. estas trucando tu tiempo. Si con la misma ropa haces 10 y otro día 9 , ese es tu récord. Si modificas las cosas no es récord de nada, juegas en otra liga. Es hacerse trampas al solitario.
> ...



Vale, entonces segun tu todos los que hacemos deporte deberiamos correr con unas Converse All Star, al tenis con una raqueta Dunlop del Mcenroe y con una bici del Decathlon de 300 euros no? SIno me estoy haciendo trampas y engañando a mi mismo...

Pues que se compren todos el Dacia Sandero, pa que se van a comprar el Mercedes si tiene 4 ruedas y un volante igual no? y ademas no se puede pasar de 120..

Cuando se hace deporte cada uno intenta mejorar en lo que puede, y el cuerpo cada dia te pide mas, vayas solo o con gente, se busca una progresion, fisica y tambien mecanica, y no todos tenemos porque gastarnos 6 o 12 mil euros en una bici, yo con la que voy ahora me costo 1000 y muy contento , pero segun tu una tonteria y tirar el dinero.

Yo lo que pienso de ti son 2 cosas, primero que eres un cuerpoescombro que no entiende nada sobre hacer deporte, esa la primera...

Y segundo que estas mas pelao que el culo de un mono, porque para ti 6 mil euros puede ser una fortuna, pero para alguien que gana esos 6 mil euros al mes o 1 millon al año no es nada, calderilla, y eso importa


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

Y alguien sabe para qué siguen subiendo piñones y marchas en los cassette,un 11-50 en 11v para montaña y todavía quieren más? Quién cojones no mueve eso al molinillo?


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Vale, entonces segun tu todos los que hacemos deporte deberiamos correr con unas Converse All Star, al tenis con una raqueta Dunlop del Mcenroe y con una bici del Decathlon de 300 euros no? SIno me estoy haciendo trampas y engañando a mi mismo...
> 
> Pues que se compren todos el Dacia Sandero, pa que se van a comprar el Mercedes si tiene 4 ruedas y un volante igual no? y ademas no se puede pasar de 120..
> 
> ...



El pobre es tonto déjalo,una cosa es ser una foca en mallas...
Pero si,yo voy con potenciómetro y con el Strava para ganarme a mi mismo,y me la suda no voy a entrar al trapo de enseñarte mi w/kg y cuanto me gasto en una cosa u otra


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> El pobre es tonto déjalo,una cosa es ser una foca en mallas...
> Pero si,yo voy con potenciómetro y con el Strava para ganarme a mi mismo,y me la suda no voy a entrar al trapo de enseñarte mi w/kg y cuanto me gasto en una cosa u otra



Ese es el camino!!!

2:22


----------



## snoopi (12 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Vale, entonces segun tu todos los que hacemos deporte deberiamos correr con unas Converse All Star, al tenis con una raqueta Dunlop del Mcenroe y con una bici del Decathlon de 300 euros no? SIno me estoy haciendo trampas y engañando a mi mismo...
> 
> Pues que se compren todos el Dacia Sandero, pa que se van a comprar el Mercedes si tiene 4 ruedas y un volante igual no? y ademas no se puede pasar de 120..
> 
> ...



No mezcles comprar un utilitario con HACER DEPORTE.
Las raquetas q se usan son las Dunlop y luego la elite lleva cosas elite. Pero el resto llevan raquetas normales , que lógicamente, han evolucionado y no valen 7000 euros.

Entiendo como persona normal , que hacer deporte es hacer deporte . Punto. Que da lo mismo correr 1000 metros con el aire a favor que 800 con el aire en contra. Con Nike o por la.orilla de la playa descalzo. Con mi bici de 200 euros o con una de 15.000.
Ejercitas lo mismo y el resultado físico es el mismo o incluso mejor con una bici de 250 ya que requiere más esfuerzo moverla.

No estamos hablando de gente con pasta o no pasta. Por eso llevas todo el tema al POSTUREO. ES DEPORTE y como deporte da igual de 200 que de 20.000. Pero si estás todo el rato obsesionado con tus gramos , tus carbonos y que la tienes muy grande por poder gastar xxxxxxx millones en algo q con 200 eurillos sobra.

POSTUREO .

Tu problema y el de todos los retrasados de la bici es que os comparais con mcenroe e indurain. Y claro, solo un necio tonto perdido del culo lo hace en otros deportes.

No vas a tener mejor cuerpo por correr en una bici de 7000 y no vas a ser mejor que otro que tiene una bici de 200. Cuanto antes lo asumas,mejor 

Los demás lo sabemos , los de las mallas no


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> No mezcles comprar un utilitario con HACER DEPORTE.
> Las raquetas q se usan son las Dunlop y luego la elite lleva cosas elite. Pero el resto llevan raquetas normales , que lógicamente, han evolucionado y no valen 7000 euros.
> 
> Entiendo como persona normal , que hacer deporte es hacer deporte . Punto. Que da lo mismo correr 1000 metros con el aire a favor que 800 con el aire en contra. Con Nike o por la.orilla de la playa descalzo. Con mi bici de 200 euros o con una de 15.000.
> ...



500 × 213


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y alguien sabe para qué siguen subiendo piñones y marchas en los cassette,un 11-50 en 11v para montaña y todavía quieren más? Quién cojones no mueve eso al molinillo?



Es que han hecho las cosas un poco mal...
EN mtb si hace falta doble plato... en la de carretera??? un eje atras de 150mm que entren 16 marchas... en electronico y monoplato y larga vida al desviador delantero.


----------



## PACOJONES (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> No mezcles comprar un utilitario con HACER DEPORTE.
> Las raquetas q se usan son las Dunlop y luego la elite lleva cosas elite. Pero el resto llevan raquetas normales , que lógicamente, han evolucionado y no valen 7000 euros.
> 
> Entiendo como persona normal , que hacer deporte es hacer deporte . Punto. Que da lo mismo correr 1000 metros con el aire a favor que 800 con el aire en contra. Con Nike o por la.orilla de la playa descalzo. Con mi bici de 200 euros o con una de 15.000.
> ...



Yo mezclo lo que me sale de la punta de la polla…

Tu entiendes que hacer deporte es hacer deporte…

Mejor hacer ejercicio con una bici de 250 euros porque haces más ejercicio…

Deporte es postureo….

No cabe un tonto más


----------



## snoopi (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> El pobre es tonto déjalo,una cosa es ser una foca en mallas...
> Pero si,yo voy con potenciómetro y con el Strava para ganarme a mi mismo,y me la suda no voy a entrar al trapo de enseñarte mi w/kg y cuanto me gasto en una cosa u otra



Para hacer deporte, da lo mismo ser una foca en mallas q un atolodrando en mallas que un tio que va en vaqueros o uno que va con el chjandal de toda la v ida. El resultado es el mismo, pero solo un colectivo cree ser superior, no samemos bien por que. Retraso mental, subnormalimo extremo, estupidez infinita........es algo digno de estudio


----------



## snoopi (12 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo mezclo lo que me sale de la punta de la polla…
> 
> Tu entiendes que hacer deporte es hacer deporte…
> 
> ...



Sin duda, no cabe un tonto mas. Pensar que eres mejor deportista amateur por que tienes la cartera o el credito bancario mas grande y llevas dos ruedas de 70000 y no de 250 euros.

Ni uno mas oiga, ni una mas cabe

solo tengo que verlos dia a dia en mi pueblo haciendo el subnormal a dos ruedas, digno de estudio


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Para hacer deporte, da lo mismo ser una foca en mallas q un atolodrando en mallas que un tio que va en vaqueros o uno que va con el chjandal de toda la v ida. El resultado es el mismo, pero solo un colectivo cree ser superior, no samemos bien por que. Retraso mental, subnormalimo extremo, estupidez infinita........es algo digno de estudio



Declaramos el hilo del orgullo perroflauta.


----------



## PACOJONES (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Sin duda, no cabe un tonto mas. Pensar que eres mejor deportista amateur por que tienes la cartera o el credito bancario mas grande y llevas dos ruedas de 70000 y no de 250 euros.
> 
> Ni uno mas oiga, ni una mas cabe
> 
> solo tengo que verlos dia a dia en mi pueblo haciendo el subnormal a dos ruedas, digno de estudio



No soy mejor pero si me lo paso mejor tontopolla con un puto Ferrari que con tu mierda de citroen c15 de cagacorrales


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Para hacer deporte, da lo mismo ser una foca en mallas q un atolodrando en mallas que un tio que va en vaqueros o uno que va con el chjandal de toda la v ida. El resultado es el mismo, pero solo un colectivo cree ser superior, no samemos bien por que. Retraso mental, subnormalimo extremo, estupidez infinita........es algo digno de estudio



Que te ahorques cornudo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

Hay dos tipos de ciclistas:
el que come menos para correr mas....
y el que corre para comer mas.

Los ultimos comentarios ponen a cada uno en su grupo.


----------



## RvD (12 Dic 2022)

Confirmado el tema. Esta mañana estuve de visitas y he hablado en persona con varios clientes bicicleteros, uno de ellos fuerte fuerte. Algunos están pagando almacenaje externo para el material y con mogollón de bicis y acessorios/textil sin vender. Stocks por las nubes y sin visos de darle salida rápidamente. 

Han tenido un septiembre malo, un octubre reguleras y un noviembre algo mejor. El problema es que se habían acostumbrado a unos volúmenes de ventas totalmente anómalos, artificiales, y ahora las cosas parece que vuelven a su cauce ( o menos ). La mayoría se emocionaron y pensaron que esto era así para siempre, se dejaron llevar por la emoción y les va a costar digerirlo.

Habrá quien pierda más de lo que ganó en estos dos años pasados. Los comerciales de las marcas por lo general tampoco tienen demasiada empatía. Si a Juan le sobran diez bicis y a Elena le hacen falta cinco, en vez de ponerles en contacto para que se arreglen entre ellos, prefieren venderle las cinco a Elena y que Juan se haga una sopa con las diez.

Así que, efectivamente, se están produciendo impagos y devoluciones con la consiguiente penalización. Ya veremos en qué queda la cosa. Como no se anime mucho en navidades alguno lo va a pasar mal mal.


----------



## snoopi (12 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> No soy mejor pero si me lo paso mejor tontopolla con un puto Ferrari que con tu mierda de citroen c15 de cagacorrales



Exacto, te lo pasas mejor con el postureo. No es deporte lo que haceis la mayoria, es POSTUREO. 

Pues eso, que ya explota. En dos dias no vas a tener con quien fardar de piñoones ni de carbono


----------



## RvD (12 Dic 2022)

Vaya bronca tienen ustedes con las bicis, no?

Cada uno que tenga la que quiera o pueda y ya está, pero objetivamente hablando y sin lugar a ninguna duda, una bici de 7000 es mucho mejor que una de 250. Como cualquier otra máquina.

La de 250 es un hierro mal hecho y peor ajustado. La de 7000 empieza a parecerse a una bici de las buenas. A lo largo de mi vida he tenido de todo porque llevo más de 35 años dando pedales, a mi ritmo y sin afán alguno de medirme con nadie. De hecho casi siempre voy solo o como mucho con un par de amigos.

Mi última bici, que duró 20 años sin hacerla ni puto caso, fue una Canondale Jekyll 800 con suspensión Lefty. Año 2002, más de 3000 pavels de entonces.

Se me ha fastidiado la Lefty y no encuentro los rodamientos lineales. La sustituí por una Specialized Epic Evo y puedo decir que está a años luz de la otra que ya iba que te cagas. Así que sí, el incremento del presupuesto mejora notablemente la experiencia de usuario. Sin excepciones ni paliativos.

Lo importante para decidirse es el uso que se le vaya a dar. En mi caso, de carretera tengo una Canondale de alu sencillota de 900e y con años ya. Seguro que una de 4000 me permitiría ir mejor, pero no le saco partido y no me merece la pena.

Por poner un ejemplo vaya.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Vaya bronca tienen ustedes con las bicis, no?
> 
> Cada uno que tenga la que quiera o pueda y ya está, pero objetivamente hablando y sin lugar a ninguna duda, una bici de 7000 es mucho mejor que una de 250. Como cualquier otra máquina.
> 
> ...



Me siento plenamente identificado.
A ver... una vez que te sales de la edad de querer ser profesional... motivarse es complicado.
La bici es una cosa...
mejorar tu datos es otra...

Y podriamos complicarnos la vida menos?
*Qué pacifica sería la vida sin amor pasion, Adso. Qué segura. Qué tranquila. Y qué insulsa».

*

si snoopi no lo ha entendido... es que no lo quiere entender.

A mi me gustaria salir a pasear con la bici sin mas... pero nunca lo consigo, ni aun convaleciente de una lesion.
Cuando llevas el veneno dentro... tiene mala cura.

La vida es muy corta, no la malgasteis sobre bicis de mierda.


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

Lo de la lefty otro caso para rellenar cunetas


----------



## RvD (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Lo de la lefty otro caso para rellenar cunetas



?


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

RvD dijo:


> ?



Todo el que conozco le ha salido mala


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Todo el que conozco le ha salido mala



Mi mecanico la tuvo y habla maravillas... pero como yo le digo...cabron.. que tu eres mecanico... y se echa a reir.
iba de puta madre... si andabas todo el dia encima de ella.


----------



## JOF (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Y alguien sabe para qué siguen subiendo piñones y marchas en los cassette,un 11-50 en 11v para montaña y todavía quieren más? Quién cojones no mueve eso al molinillo?



Llevo 30 en plato y 50 atrás (11-50 el casette) y no te creas , que en alguna cuesta echo de menos algún diente más :: Y eso que hago refuerzo de piernas también casa y peso 62 kilos cuanto estoy en forma. A ver no es que no pueda subirlas, es que si sales a hacer una ruta de 50 kms con unas cuantas subidas no quiero llegar con las piernas reventadas.


----------



## Romeo Montague (12 Dic 2022)

Tengo 3 bicis (en realidad 5, pero solo uso 3). 

Cada una de un precio diferente, una de más de 2.000 €, una de 1.200 y otra de 175 €. Me divierto y hago deporte con las tres, pero cada una para lo que es.

¿Se hace deporte con una bici de 150 €? Totalmente, y disfrutas y te lo pasas bien, si te gusta ir en bici. Pero si has de hacer una ruta larga o quieres picarte con los amigos o hacer depende qué recorridos, no va a servir la bicicleta "barata", porque la calidad se paga.

Lo mejor es entrar a este mundillo con una bici de segunda mano o barata, e ir subiendo conforme vas haciendo kilometros y vas aprendiendo lo que te funciona y lo que no.

Al mundo de la bicicleta le ha pasado como a los videojuegos las gráficas, que hay mucho flipao, que si la bicicleta no es último modelo o con frenos de disco "cerámicos" no va a poder marcar koms.

Se ha creado una burbuja enorme y ahora está petando. En buena parte es culpa de los fabricantes, pero los consumidores son responsables también.

La última es el mundial de gravel que hicieron, y lo ganaron con bicicletas de toda la vida para escarnio de los hipsters exploradores graveleros.


----------



## RvD (12 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Todo el que conozco le ha salido mala



Pues la mía ha durado 20 años sin tocarla. Eso sí, le llegó el día.

De rendimiento, insuperable. La hecho de menos.

La que yo llevaba era de las primeras y no necesitaban mantenimiento. Las de ahora son superiores incluso, pero requieren mantenimiento y por tanto, dinero. No todo el mundo quiere gastárselo y muchos las critican por eso.


----------



## cohynetes (12 Dic 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Llevo 30 en plato y 50 atrás (11-50 el casette) y no te creas , que en alguna cuesta echo de menos algún diente más :: Y eso que hago refuerzo de piernas también casa y peso 62 kilos cuanto estoy en forma.



Joder pues yo he pasado de un biplato a un gx 11-50 y me sobra bastante,encima con el tubeless agarra las cuestas que flipas


----------



## Lleveria (12 Dic 2022)

El problema que tienen muchos es que tienen todo de "competición" menos el cuerpo. Jajajaja se piensan que con una bici de 8000 pavos te van a mear y vas con una bici mas vieja ( que no mala ) y les metes pal pelo. Entonces en ese momento les desmontas el argumento de las ruedas de 29, el cuadro de carbono, los cambios XTR y todo lo que te quieran contar. Que si tu vas con la misma bici que ellos la diferencia que les sacarias seria mayor? Pues eso no lo sé la verdad. Pero estoy seguro que la satisfacción que te da reventar a uno que se ha comprado una bici de 8000 euros con una de segunda mano de 26" con 3 platos no la va a sentir esa gente en la vida...


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (12 Dic 2022)

Bicicleta eléctrica de dos plazas manda, este es el vehículo más eficiente del mercado. No paga seguro, no paga impuestos, no paga aparcamiento, no paga matrícula, no paga casco, no paga, no paga y no paga; circula legalmente por todos lados, por carril bici o por calzada, caminos y pistas forestales. La poli se queda mirándote cuando pasas delante de ellos y se quedan con las ganas de meterte mano cuando ven los pedales, no tienen por donde pillarte. Desgraciadamente ya no quedan en stock pero logré pillarme una.


----------



## biba ecuador (12 Dic 2022)

El racismo que hay en el mundo de las bicis debería estar penado

Al que se le ocurre aparecer con una eléctrica, casi le escupen. Le miran con cara de asco total


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de ciclistas:
> el que come menos para correr mas....
> y el que corre para comer mas.
> 
> Los ultimos comentarios ponen a cada uno en su grupo.



Yo para comer más. No regrets.


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Dic 2022)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Bicicleta eléctrica de dos plazas manda, este es el vehículo más eficiente del mercado. No paga seguro, no paga impuestos, no paga aparcamiento, no paga matrícula, no paga casco, no paga, no paga y no paga; circula legalmente por todos lados, por carril bici o por calzada, caminos y pistas forestales. La poli se queda mirándote cuando pasas delante de ellos y se quedan con las ganas de meterte mano cuando ven los pedales, no tienen por donde pillarte. Desgraciadamente ya no quedan en stock pero logré pillarme una.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290245
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290248



Saltate un semaforo y me lo cuentas


----------



## cohynetes (14 Dic 2022)

La nueva: cubiertas de 33mm para carretera
Todo cuela


----------



## Loco_Ivan (14 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> La nueva: cubiertas de 33mm para carretera
> Todo cuela



Yo voy a seguir con mis 23mm, que les follen.

Los que usan frenos de disco y ruedas de 28 son una panda de inútiles, que aprendan a rodar.

Enviado desde mi 2201117TY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cthulhu (15 Dic 2022)

Specialized despide de un plumazo a influencers y embajadores - Iberobike


Specialized quiere terminar con todos los contratos que le unen a embajadores e influencer en un nuevo movimiento para recortar gastos.




www.iberobike.com





Parece que la cosa está chunga, Specialized, una marca premium de las grandes, recortando gastos o cambiando su estrategia de marketing, o ambos. 
Ojo que Specialized es una marca que suele marcar tendencia, veo a los youtubers de las demás con el culo en llamas.

Me parece que en 2023 van a verse cositas en el sector.


----------



## biba ecuador (15 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Specialized despide de un plumazo a influencers y embajadores - Iberobike
> 
> 
> Specialized quiere terminar con todos los contratos que le unen a embajadores e influencer en un nuevo movimiento para recortar gastos.
> ...



Premium? Será por el precio...

Te gastas 6.000€ en una turbo levo y casca el motor antes de los 2.000 kilómetros. Por supuesto es irreparable...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Specialized despide de un plumazo a influencers y embajadores - Iberobike
> 
> 
> Specialized quiere terminar con todos los contratos que le unen a embajadores e influencer en un nuevo movimiento para recortar gastos.
> ...



EL siguiente Sagan.


----------



## cthulhu (15 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Premium? Será por el precio...
> 
> Te gastas 6.000€ en una turbo levo y casca el motor antes de los 2.000 kilómetros. Por supuesto es irreparable...



Sí, es cierto.
Pero Specialized es una marca muy grande que desde siempre ha sido cara y orientada a un público "guay", es muy elitista. Es una de las marcas preferidas para el postureo y por los que quieren ir de pro. No quiero decir con ello que sean malas bicis ni mucho menos, tienen cosas cojonudísimas.
Yo vengo del sector del marketing y me sorprende mucho esta jugada, sobre todo tratándose de una marca como Specialized, siempre pensé que los influencers y youtubers del ciclismo salían muy rentables en la relación entre dinero invertido y repercusión hacia tu público objetivo. Muchos de ellos son fanáticos de la bici que por cuatro perras y unos regalos te van a hacer unos publirreportajes estupendos que van a ver miles de clientes potenciales. Me parece que eso es más efectivo y barato que lanzar anuncios al vacío o ponerlos en webs o revistas del sector o de deportes en general.

Me pregunto por qué han eliminado totalmente ese canal, ahora parece que se centran en sus propios corredores y equipos patrocinados, es decir profesionales. ¿Eso sería un giro hacia el elitismo de la marca? (aún más) ¿Busca diferenciarse? ¿La cosa está muy malita a nivel económico y hay que recortar de donde sea?

El tema es que otras marcas hayan tomado nota de lo que ha hecho Specialized y puede que sigan la estrategia y se le acabe el chollo a muchos youtubers que viven de "analizar" productos de ciclismo.

Tiempos interesantes y extraños.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Sí, es cierto.
> Pero Specialized es una marca muy grande que desde siempre ha sido cara y orientada a un público "guay", es muy elitista. Es una de las marcas preferidas para el postureo y por los que quieren ir de pro. No quiero decir con ello que sean malas bicis ni mucho menos, tienen cosas cojonudísimas.
> Yo vengo del sector del marketing y me sorprende mucho esta jugada, sobre todo tratándose de una marca como Specialized, siempre pensé que los influencers y youtubers del ciclismo salían muy rentables en la relación entre dinero invertido y repercusión hacia tu público objetivo. Muchos de ellos son fanáticos de la bici que por cuatro perras y unos regalos te van a hacer unos publirreportajes estupendos que van a ver miles de clientes potenciales. Me parece que eso es más efectivo y barato que lanzar anuncios al vacío o ponerlos en webs o revistas del sector o de deportes en general.
> 
> ...



Para mi han cortado de donde han podido. Y me remito al caso Sagan.
Lo de los influencers? pues antes te podias diferenciar por ahi... pero es que eso lo tienen todas las marcas ahora.No creo que eso diferencie ya.

De hecho se sigue al tipo o a la tipa por quien es... no por lo que patrocina.
EL Zurraspas?? pues la gente lo ve lleve Orbea lleve Cannondale o Specialized... y eso aqui... en USA tiene que estar todavia mas marcado eso.


----------



## cthulhu (15 Dic 2022)

¿Qué pasó con el caso Sagan que mencionas?
Me imagino que es sobre el corredor


----------



## Gubelkian (15 Dic 2022)

A mi la bicicleta es algo que me sugiere dos cosas:

Infancia y tercermundismo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (15 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para mi han cortado de donde han podido. Y me remito al caso Sagan.
> Lo de los influencers? pues antes te podias diferenciar por ahi... pero es que eso lo tienen todas las marcas ahora.No creo que eso diferencie ya.
> 
> De hecho se sigue al tipo o a la tipa por quien es... no por lo que patrocina.
> EL Zurraspas?? pues la gente lo ve lleve Orbea lleve Cannondale o Specialized... y eso aqui... en USA tiene que estar todavia mas marcado eso.



Te refieres a Zugasti? Me pone bastante nervioso tanto pam, palco y bicharraco.

Hace como 4 meses el que desconectó de todos los influencers y demás fauna de youtube fui yo. 

Harto de ver que la nueva bici, suspensión, rueda o botellin que han sacado es lo más 
de lo más y hace que tengas más flow y mierdas. Y total lo único que ves es que vuelven
a poner de moda cosas que ya existían. Nada, a tomar por culo todos.

Y sí, escribo sin utilizar todo el cuadradito por que el subnormal de Calvópez ha puesto
un banner justo ahí y no puedo ver lo que escribo, y si lo quito inmediatamente sale otro.
Luego se queja que le ponemos adblocks.

Imbécil
Inútil


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Te refieres a Zugasti? Me pone bastante nervioso tanto pam, palco y bicharraco.
> 
> Hace como 4 meses el que desconectó de todos los influencers y demás fauna de youtube fui yo.
> 
> ...



Zugasti = Zurraspas... si.
Veo un video suyo un vez cada 4 meses.... y porque me lo enlaza alguien...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con el caso Sagan que mencionas?
> Me imagino que es sobre el corredor



Que firmo con total energies... y esta en un plan , que es muy lamentable de ver.


----------



## cthulhu (15 Dic 2022)

Nueva Scott Scale, bici de montaña rígida (suspensión sólo delante) al módico precio de 14.000 lereles el modelo superior. No, no tiene motor de 150 CV, ni radiocasette, ni viene con una rubia al lado.

La gama de carbono empieza a partir de 2.200 con componentes muy básicos y la de aluminio en 1.200 con montaje cutrecillo. 

En 2019 una Scale 970 de aluminio que era una bici bastante popular, costaba menos de 1.000 pavos precio catálogo, ahora el mismo modelo 2023 cuesta 1.500, un 50% de subida. En 2019 ya estaban subidos a la parra y ahora los precios ya son totalmente absurdos.

Por 14.000 pavos te puedes comprar un coche o una motaca BMW de gama media, teniendo en cuenta que en esos vehículos gran parte del precio son impuestos de matriculación y la bici no los lleva, la comparativa real es todavía más alucinante. Por otro lado intentar justificar que esa bici tiene ese precio por que es una tecnología muy currada, es querer engañarse, cualquier coche o moto tiene mil veces más trabajo de investigación, desarrollo y tecnología. El burbujón es de escándalo.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Nueva Scott Scale, bici de montaña rígida (suspensión sólo delante) al módico precio de 14.000 lereles el modelo superior. No, no tiene motor de 150 CV, ni radiocasette, ni viene con una rubia al lado.
> 
> La gama de carbono empieza a partir de 2.200 con componentes muy básicos y la de aluminio en 1.200 con montaje cutrecillo.
> 
> ...



Es absurdo... no es un escandalo.
Esto es un poco como la locura con los tulipanes.
Los precio son absurdos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Yo voy a seguir con mis 23mm, que les follen.
> 
> Los que usan frenos de disco y ruedas de 28 son una panda de inútiles, que aprendan a rodar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2201117TY mediante Tapatalk







Fiel al 23 mientras lo encuentre.
Llevo una bici.. no un tractor.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

Dos cosas:

1. Durante el Cobi parecía que no iba a haber bicicletas para todos, una locura; un me las quitan de las manos que hasta apareció en los videos de Zugasti

2. Como dice @zirick , mucho fanático cobi-ciclista se ha aburrido y anda intentando quitarse el caballo de carbono de encima por 1/3 del precio pagado por el mismo

Que cada cual saque son conclusiones


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

Mi consejo como pringao ciclista muy part time: que le den por el culo al carbono; para el pajarraco medio una de aluminio con buenos componentes va de sobra

Gastarse mas de 1500 lereles en una bici no es algo que vaya a notar la mayoría de los bicicleteros; eso es como los equipo de música


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

No es metais con Zugasti    para un vasco que anda por ahi paseando con orgullo la bandera española...

De todo lo que anda rulando por Youtube, lo mas entretenido; no da para paja desesperada como la vaca lechera, pero nadie es perfecto


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> 
> 1. Durante el Cobi parecía que no iba a haber bicicletas para todos, una locura; un me las quitan de las manos que hasta apareció en los videos de Zugasti
> 
> ...



Bicis de segunda mano de reestreno va a haber un monton en cosa de un año....
coincido completamente... especialmente de gravel.

Y para los pisos hubo banco malo... aqui ni esta ni se le espera.


----------



## Warburg (15 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente... Me dan vergüenza ajena. Es patético en adultos. Si quieres puedes salir a caminar y haces 1000 veces más y gratis.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Bicis de segunda mano de reestreno va a haber un monton en cosa de un año....
> coincido completamente... especialmente de gravel.
> 
> Y para los pisos hubo banco malo... aqui ni esta ni se le espera.



Ahora mismo. Pepinos de 7-8k napos por 2k, lo cual me dice 2 cosas:

1. la gente es gilipollas
2. las bicis de gama muy alta, como inversion, son una patata


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ahora mismo. Pepinos de 7-8k napos por 2k, lo cual me dice 2 cosas:
> 
> 1. la gente es gilipollas
> 2. las bicis de gama muy alta, como inversion, son una patata



Las bicis salvo que sean de un pro y por ello coleccionable o sean de un modelo muy raro limitado y por tanto coleccionable... son bienes de consumo.

Y como cualquier otro bien de consumo hay que comprar con la cabeza y no con los huevos.
Cuando me compro una bici escruto el mercado a lo bestia hasta encontrar exactamente lo que quiero dentro del presupuesto que tengo... y me puedo calentar un poco y pasarme... de hecho pasa casi siempre... pero no me gasto el doble de lo pensado .. jamas.

Hay gente , mucha me temo, que iba con un presupuesto X y ha salido con una bici X*3, pero claro eso o son primerizos o se la van a comprar con el cuñao.. o con un colega flipao.


----------



## cthulhu (21 Dic 2022)

Los calcetines ciclistas más rápidos del mundo que valen 1000€


¿Te gastarías 1000 € en un par de calcetines de ciclismo?, la marca de Sockeloen especialista en calcetines de alta gama ha lanzado un modelo llamado FSOTP




www.ruedasgordas.es





No tengo palabras para calificar esto.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Los calcetines ciclistas más rápidos del mundo que valen 1000€
> 
> 
> ¿Te gastarías 1000 € en un par de calcetines de ciclismo?, la marca de Sockeloen especialista en calcetines de alta gama ha lanzado un modelo llamado FSOTP
> ...



Estan hecho de piel de pito de alpinista.
Solo sherpa del himalaya con todos los ocho miles hechos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Dic 2022)

Chollo Grupo Shimano 105 R7000 completo por 360€ envio incluido — BiciRace


Preciazo este grupo completo R7000 que sale a precio buenísimo. Es precio mínimo y a este precio no tiene rival posible. Ver oferta Shimano 105 R7000 Disponible en desarrollo compact. Nota de prensa Shimano en el grupo 105 R7000 Creada con la estética de gama alta y las características de...




www.bicirace.com


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Por 14.000 pavos te puedes comprar un coche o una motaca BMW de gama media, teniendo en cuenta que en esos vehículos gran parte del precio son impuestos de matriculación y la bici no los lleva, la comparativa real es todavía más alucinante. Por otro lado intentar justificar que esa bici tiene ese precio por que es una tecnología muy currada, es querer engañarse, cualquier coche o moto tiene mil veces más trabajo de investigación, desarrollo y tecnología. El burbujón es de escándalo.



La moto de BMW pesa 300 kg. La bici 7.

Si con la bici te conformas con que pese 20, te cuesta 300€.

Si la moto quieres que tenga 300 cv y pese 160, te cuesta 300.000.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (30 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> La moto de BMW pesa 300 kg. La bici 7.
> 
> Si con la bici te conformas con que pese 20, te cuesta 300€.
> 
> Si la moto quieres que tenga 300 cv y pese 160, te cuesta 300.000.



No estoy de acuerdo. La BMW lleva unos amortiguadores brutales, un motor que dura eternamente, inyectores, unos frenos con ABS para parar una moto de 300kg + piloto de forma segura, cadena o cardan, un sistema eléctrico para la batería, las luces, los intermitentes, los frenos.... y súmale además todos esos elementos al precio.

Una moto lleva un proceso de verificación y certificación para que pueda salir a la calle, paga impuestos de matriculación, el transporte es más caro (en un trailer caben una barbaridad de bicis si las poenes bien).

Una bici decente antes te la sacabas por 1500, ahora están rozando los 3000.


----------



## maxhc (30 Dic 2022)

Con lo agustito que voy con mis titanios, mis cantis, mis anodizados ...

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

El mundo del ciclismo hoy en día es PARA SUCNORMALES, los oyes hablar y están todo el día que si estos pedales, que si el cambio… se gastan fortunas y luego cualquier matao con un hierro con ruedas los adelanta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## mildiez (31 Dic 2022)

No sé si se ha puesto en el hilo. Giant es el mayor fabricante del mundo.









Giant retrasa el pago a proveedores por la caída de la demanda


La actual situación económica unida a un descenso de la venta de bicis tras el boom postpandemia ha llevado a Giant a pedir más margen a sus proveedores




www.brujulabike.com


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Mi consejo como pringao ciclista muy part time: que le den por el culo al carbono; para el pajarraco medio una de aluminio con buenos componentes va de sobra
> 
> Gastarse mas de 1500 lereles en una bici no es algo que vaya a notar la mayoría de los bicicleteros; eso es como los equipo de música



Yo es que voy en una Decarton de aluminio en ultegra y va de puta madre para mis globeradas.

Se la voy a llevar al chapista y que le dé negro de BMW sin marca por puro aburrimiento porque ya no hay cuadro para puentes.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (31 Dic 2022)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. La BMW lleva unos amortiguadores brutales, un motor que dura eternamente, inyectores, unos frenos con ABS para parar una moto de 300kg + piloto de forma segura, cadena o cardan, un sistema eléctrico para la batería, las luces, los intermitentes, los frenos.... y súmale además todos esos elementos al precio.



Ya. Pero aún así, la suspensión de una bici de 14.000€ está MUY por encima de la de la BMW. Al nivel de una Ohlins de competi. Y los frenos, también. Y no digamos ya el "chasis"(cuadro) de carbono. El tema está en que se justifique.

Los que se flipan con los precios no son los fabricantes. Sino los usuarios. Que demandan cosas muy por encima de lo que necesitan.

Y así hay tontos que se compran la bici de 14.000€ para globear algún domingo. Y otros tienen motazas que flipas, para ir ocasionalmente a comerse un chuletón. ¿O acaso es tan necesaria tanta GS1250 con 3 maletas como se ven por la calle? La mayoría son para posturear.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (31 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo es que voy en una Decarton de aluminio en ultegra y va de puta madre para mis globeradas.
> 
> Se la voy a llevar al chapista y que le dé negro de BMW sin marca por puro aburrimiento porque ya no hay cuadro para puentes.



Negro stealth y el puto amo en el 2023  el verde mate de las gravel ya esta muy visto


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (31 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Ya. Pero aún así, la suspensión de una bici de 14.000€ está MUY por encima de la de la BMW. Al nivel de una Ohlins de competi. Y los frenos, también. Y no digamos ya el "chasis"(cuadro) de carbono. El tema está en que se justifique.
> 
> Los que se flipan con los precios no son los fabricantes. Sino los usuarios. Que demandan cosas muy por encima de lo que necesitan.
> 
> Y así hay tontos que se compran la bici de 14.000€ para globear algún domingo. Y otros tienen motazas que flipas, para ir ocasionalmente a comerse un chuletón. ¿O acaso es tan necesaria tanta GS1250 con 3 maletas como se ven por la calle? La mayoría son para posturear.



Vuelvo a tu mensaje de "la bici pesa 20".

Hay bicis que pesan 10-11 kg que valen nuevas 1300 napos (aluminio) y que funcionan mas que bien para el 85-90% de los "ciclistas". El problema es que la bici se ha convertido en un símbolo de status y, a partir de ahi, la locura...

Esto lo voy a poner en perspectiva: Zugasti y su obsesión con el peso de los componentes; que si le quito 100 gramos, que si llevo un bidón de grafeno que pesa 3 gr menos; de lo que se olvida la gente es de que Zugasti COME de los patrocinios, por ejemplo, Orbea; y Orbea esta a vender bicis, cuanto mas caras mejor. Zugasti es un profesional de la bici (vive de ello) y, lógicamente, todo lo que le llene el bolsillo tiene su razón de ser. El que no vive de la bici y la usa como herramienta de "fitness" muchas veces esta haciendo el canelo a la hora de comprar.

Ahi es donde entra todo lo que dices del usuario flipando con chorradas que le quedan extraordinariamente por encima de sus necesidades y habilidades (ojo, que de eso la gente no habla; yo he visto a tíos con bicis de 6-7k incapaces de girar 180 grados sin echar pie a tierra). Lo único que me queda por ver es a un gordoharinas con una tija telescópica  seguro que cuando vuelve a casa, la paki le come los huevos nada mas verlo llegar, enfundado en su equipamiento lleno de color y logos, sudadito y peleando con la tija de marras...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (31 Dic 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Los calcetines ciclistas más rápidos del mundo que valen 1000€
> 
> 
> ¿Te gastarías 1000 € en un par de calcetines de ciclismo?, la marca de Sockeloen especialista en calcetines de alta gama ha lanzado un modelo llamado FSOTP
> ...



     Acojonante...


----------



## AssGaper (31 Dic 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En 10 años en carretera te puedes hacer fácil 100.000 km. A poquito que la cojas.
> Si le haces 100.000 km a una bici de 170€ te dan un premio si te queda vivo el manillar. Y si es de los 80, te lo dan ya solo por inscribirte.
> 
> Una de dos, o la gente se monta unas películas oníricas de su niñez, o se tira unos pegotes que flipas.
> ...



Yo con 18 me recorrí un Peñiscola-Gerona en 1 semana con una BH California del 91


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (31 Dic 2022)

He encargado un sistema Shimano XRZ-69Q. Es el que cambia a base de impulsos cerebrales. Ni cables, ni baterias, ni hostias. El hyperloop de los sistemas.

87k napos. Voy a ser el rey de las fotos en Insta. Con mis calcetines subidos hasta las rodillas, en plan futbolista pro, para ganar en aerodinamica.

Quejque hay que ir aereo, joder...

Y luego la basca ofendida porque Armstrong, un tio que se jugaba patrocinios por valor de 150 kilotones (150, joder, 150) se metió unos picos     quejque queremos que el ciclismo sea un deporte limpio, que quiero ir con la cabeza alta con mi Heskalibur de carbono por la carretera de Jacarandilla del Pelotazo...


----------



## Dr. Oldman (31 Dic 2022)

Dije que me negaria a comprar una bici de 3 o 4 mil euros. Sigo con mi Cube de hace 14 años de 500 euros y ya me parece caro. Eso si, el motor son mis dos piernas jamoneras.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Dic 2022)

Las barata sí, no?


----------



## ferrys (31 Dic 2022)

Estuve en un Decathlon y eche un vistazo a las bicis y me extraño los pedazo de cuadro que les ponen a las MTB. Cuadros de carbono super anchos que no se muy bien que sentido tiene. Tienen que sacar cosas todos los años aunque no tenga sentido. Un pedazo cuadro de esos, como apoyes la bici y se caiga al suelo, como pegue con una piedra, cuadro al carrer. Están zumbados.
Lo próximo será sacar cuadros de doble viga.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (31 Dic 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Estuve en un Decathlon y eche un vistazo a las bicis y me extraño los pedazo de cuadro que les ponen a las MTB. Cuadros de carbono super anchos que no se muy bien que sentido tiene. Tienen que sacar cosas todos los años aunque no tenga sentido. Un pedazo cuadro de esos, como apoyes la bici y se caiga al suelo, como pegue con una piedra, cuadro al carrer. Están zumbados.
> Lo próximo será sacar cuadros de doble viga.



No te preocupes, la gente las compra para fardar, el 95% no va a meter la bici por un lugar donde tengan miedo de caerse.

Yo tampoco le veo mucho sentido usar un material tan sensible a impactos en un bici para tierra


----------



## RvD (5 Ene 2023)

Bicicletas Medina se opone a recepcionar más bicicletas del 2022 - CMD Sport


*La tienda ha mejorado sensiblemente sus resultados de 2021*
*Bicicletas Medina se opone a recepcionar más bicicletas del 2022*
*“EL PLAZO HA TERMINADO. HA HABIDO TIEMPO DE SOBRAS PARA SERVIRLAS”*

TONI CARPIO
el 05 enero 2023 a las 7:34 am






OFERTAS DE GRANDES OPERADORES. Ramón Medina critica "el despliegue de ofertas efectuadas por grandes operadores que pudieron ser 'lógicas' durante el black friday, pero que luego no es lógico que hayan continuado persistiendo".
(5-1-2023). Tal como han hecho otros detallistas del sector, el propietario de Bicicletas Medina, Ramón Medina, denuncia que en los pasados meses los proveedores han querido “servir todas las bicicletas que no habían entregado en más de un año”. Según asegura, ello ha creado situaciones de sobre-stock en el mercado y problemas de liquidez en los negocios. Medina sentencia que “ya no quiero más bicicletas del 2022; quien no las haya servido, tiempo ha tenido”
El propietario de la histórica tienda Bicicletas Medina de Badalona, Ramón Medina, expone que, actualmente, las entregas por parte de los proveedores están prácticamente normalizadas, pero lamenta que en los últimos meses “aunque algunas marcas han sido más flexibles, hay otras enseñas que han apretado mucho a las tiendas”.

La postura de Bicicletas Medina, según explica el propietario, ha pasado por decir a los proveedores: “yo quiero el producto, pero no me lo traigáis todo de golpe, entregadlo poco a poco”. Aún y así, Medina reconoce haber llegado a estar “desbordado económicamente” al verse forzado a invertir todo el capital disponible en bicicletas que se quedan en los almacenes.

*FIN DEL BIKE BOOM*
Medina asegura haber sido consciente de que el bike boom de la pandemia era algo pasajero: “Nos tocó la lotería, fueron tiempos de aprovechar, pero también de comprar con cabeza para el futuro”, apunta. Así, indica que el pasado año redujo sus programaciones.

Pero el problema ha sido, según añade, que “los pedidos fueron efectuados en mayo de 2021 pero hasta finales de 2022 no sirvieron bicicletas”. El detallista pone el siguiente ejemplo: “de algunos modelos habíamos encargado 40 unidades en total para que nos entregasen 10 unidades por trimestre, pero a final de año las quisieron servir todas de golpe y ante ello tuvimos que frenar a los proveedores”.

*FACTURACIÓN DE 2,4 MILLONES DE EUROS*
Haciendo balance del año 2022, el detallista declara que la facturación final de dicho ejercicio se ha elevado a 2,4 millones de euros, una cifra levemente superior a la registrada en 2021 que, según el registro mercantil, se situó en 2,34 millones de euros.

El detallista expone que en los últimos meses “las ventas han bajado mucho en todas las tiendas. Está todo parado”. Medina añade que, a la caída de la demanda, se ha unido “la aparición de ofertas excesivas en grandes operadores con rebajas del 20% y hasta el 30% en algunos modelos de bicicletas”.

Para Medina, esas ofertas “pueden ser comprensibles en una campaña como la del Black Friday, pero no es lógico que se mantengan constantemente”. No obstante, dado el sobre-stock que ha acumulado su propio negocio, el detallista no descarta empezar a realizar en breve descuentos de hasta el 30% en algunos modelos.

*ESPERANDO UN REPUNTE TRAS REYES*
El minorista se declara “a la espera de ver qué pasa después de Reyes”. Confía en que, como es habitual, se inicie un repunte de venta de bicicletas de carretera y de montaña una vez pasadas las fiestas. De momento, Medina observa que hay cierto tráfico de clientes “preguntando y mirando y remirando precios”.

Por lo que respecta a la campaña de Reyes, señala que “hay movimiento en la venta de cascos, zapatillas y accesorios para hacer regalos”. También sale alguna bicicleta de niño, pero no como antes. El detallista asegura que “si hace años el regalo estrella era una bicicleta, ahora está claro que es una tablet o un móvil”.

*REDIMENSIONAMIENTO*
Dadas las circunstancias actuales, Medina considera que de cara a 2023 “hay que estar a verlas venir, reduciendo los gastos de mantenimiento del negocio y aguantando con el nivel de ventas existentes”. Bicicletas Medina ha reestructurado su plantilla pasando de 9 empleados a tiempo completo el pasado año a 5 empleados a tiempo completo y 2 a media jornada en este año 2023.

Finalmente, Medina anuncia que han iniciado la elaboración de una nueva web para dinamizar las ventas de su tienda online, que actualmente es poco significativa. Aunque el veterano detallista se muestra reacio frente al negocio online, acepta que es un canal en el que hay que estar presente.


----------



## Fermi (5 Ene 2023)

Lo que no es de recibo es que cuatro hierros de mierda te salgan por 3000 pavos.


----------



## RvD (5 Ene 2023)

ferrys dijo:


> Estuve en un Decathlon y eche un vistazo a las bicis y me extraño los pedazo de cuadro que les ponen a las MTB. Cuadros de carbono super anchos que no se muy bien que sentido tiene. Tienen que sacar cosas todos los años aunque no tenga sentido. Un pedazo cuadro de esos, como apoyes la bici y se caiga al suelo, como pegue con una piedra, cuadro al carrer. Están zumbados.
> Lo próximo será sacar cuadros de doble viga.



Créame. Van de la hostia. La diferencia es abismal con respecto a las otras. Obviamente es cuestión de conjunto, pero ...es indiscutible. De verdad.

El cuadro de fibra aguanta mucho más de lo que usted piensa.


----------



## Ultraboost (5 Ene 2023)

Fermi dijo:


> Lo que no es de recibo es que cuatro hierros de mierda te salgan por 3000 pavos.



Y que la cambies cada dos años


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (5 Ene 2023)

Yo me compraría una buena, de fibra de carbono, pero tengo miedo a dejarla en la calle y que me la roben. Por eso, sigo con mi cutre-bici de 150 euros.


----------



## Marvelita (5 Ene 2023)

sera que no se venden bicis de 9000 euros y si otras de 300 de decatlon...

De todas formas, algunos ciclistas en ciudad no tienen ni puta idea de circular...


----------



## mildiez (Jueves a la(s) 4:52 PM)

Y, después de la suspensión de pagos del gigante Giant, nuevas noticias de la explosión de la burbuja de las dos ruedas.









Specialized anuncia el despido del 8% de sus trabajadores, y no será la única marca que reducirá plantilla


Specialized reducirá su plantilla global en un 8%. No es la primera empresa del mundo del ciclismo que aborda cambios en su plantilla y no será la última en los próximos meses




esmtb.com


----------



## maxkuiper (Jueves a la(s) 5:17 PM)

Que se las coman con papas


----------



## parapedoelmio (Jueves a la(s) 5:22 PM)

arangul dijo:


>



mealergo tdoo diso vnediendo bicis xinas a percio de cabiar, kse jodan i se unda n yse las coman cno patatas.


----------



## plakaplaka (Jueves a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Ya. Pero aún así, la suspensión de una bici de 14.000€ está MUY por encima de la de la BMW. Al nivel de una Ohlins de competi. Y los frenos, también. Y no digamos ya el "chasis"(cuadro) de carbono. El tema está en que se justifique.
> 
> Los que se flipan con los precios no son los fabricantes. Sino los usuarios. Que demandan cosas muy por encima de lo que necesitan.
> 
> Y así hay tontos que se compran la bici de 14.000€ para globear algún domingo. Y otros tienen motazas que flipas, para ir ocasionalmente a comerse un chuletón. ¿O acaso es tan necesaria tanta GS1250 con 3 maletas como se ven por la calle? La mayoría son para posturear.



Al lado de las suspensiones, frenos y chasis de una moto de 15k, los de la bici son simplemente de juguete. No existe justificación posible para esos precios de las bicicletas: ni materiales, ni tecnología, ni procesos de fabricación, ni exclusividad.... nada. Todo lo más, postureo y ganas de pagarlo para tenerla más larga.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (Jueves a la(s) 6:01 PM)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Yo me compraría una buena, de fibra de carbono, pero tengo miedo a dejarla en la calle y que me la roben. Por eso, sigo con mi cutre-bici de 150 euros.



ES que se tienen varias bicis.
Yo tengo una guarra para hacer recados... no se me ocurre dejar una bici de 4k atada a una farola.
Las raras veces que paro a echar una cerveza en el bar ... lo hago solo en los que el dueño es colega y me deja meter la bici dentro... si no... nos vamos toda la panda al garaje. Saco 4 birras y nos las pimplamos alli tranquilamente.


----------

